# (NO MORE) 2,000L High tech BEAST



## Filip Krupa

Hi All,

I've been putting off starting this journal long enough.

1700x1700x700mm stand made of 2x4s and 2x8s
1700x1700x750mm acrylic tank, 25mm walls, 12mm base and euro bracing with corner braces.
1400x600x250mm sump

9 x 50W LED floodlight fixture hung from ceilling
Auto fert dosing (EI)
600mm tall CO2 reactor
2 x  25w Vecton 600 uv
Siemens logo 8.2 PLC

Hardscape

250kg of black blasting sand
200kgs of hardscaping rock

Plants:
Tiger lotus
E. Cordifolius
Ludwigia glandulosa
Bolbitus h.
Phoenix moss
Pogostemon


Animals:
Cherry shrimp
MTS
Otos
Bronze cories
Hillstream loaches
Cardinal tetras
Neon tetras
Black neon tetras
Black widow tetras
Black phantom tetras
Columbian tetras
Penguin tetras
Endler guppies
SAE
Red lizard whiptail plec
Bamboo shrimp
Galaxy rasboras
Dwarf puffers
Amano shrimp
Peters' elephantnose

I will be modifying/adding to the list as I go along. Last updated 28th Feb 2019.


----------



## Angus

Hahahaha what kind of fish is that in the tank? krupa filipensis?  

Excited to see this scaped my man!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Angus said:


> krupa filipensis?



Krupa "Speedo" Filipensis


----------



## Angus

You have found your aquascaper name.


----------



## Edvet

Pic 4 made me realise you'll need to take the evaporation into account, there will be added moisture in the room. Depends on water temperature ofcourse, but some extra ventilation might be in place.
Also is your girl admiring used diapers, kinda looks like it


----------



## grathod

Subscribed mate, this is going to be a hell of a project, watching keenly. Good luck Filip


----------



## Kezzab

Too much speedos for me.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> there will be added moisture in the room.



Yup, already covered. I've a DIY whole house ventilation with a heat exchanger in the loft (also DIY).
It's working so well the house is actually too dry, especially in winter. I'd be very surprised if I have any humidity issues from the tank.

Thanks
SpeedoFil


----------



## Filip Krupa

A little update.

Took me all day, but I reworked the whole return plumbing to reduce the volume of water going through the sump.

In short, pumps are now in series (not parallel) 1 pump now serves both reactors.

Have a look, and let me know what you guys think!

The double line on the drawing is where the water will flow during normal operation.














Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## X3NiTH

Really nice build, I'd be super happy with that, additionally I'd be ecstatic to have that much under tank storage for equipment! 

If I had a tank that size I would bankrupt myself by filling it with Buce and then expire from a heart attack at the first drop of a leaf.


----------



## ian_m

You shouldn't really run pumps in series, you will possibly damage one or both the pumps. Might be ok'ish if pump has a bypass, like your idea, but then has a deadly failure mode. If first pump fails/turned off then looks like 2nd pump will draw water backwards through the bypass.


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> You shouldn't really run pumps in series, you will possibly damage one or both the pumps



I've never heard of this. Do you know this first hand?
The inside of the pumps seems to have plenty of space around the centrifuge, for water to flow even if pump is off.

The bypass has to be switched on manually.
You think my pumps will be ok?


----------



## ian_m

I work in industrial design and generally you don't put pumps in series, especially if different capacities and sizes and types. Your 10,000 L pump will end up overpowering and forcing water past the 6,500 L pump, possibly damaging it.

You can put pumps in series but needs to be thought out and designed correctly. Normally pressure relief valves, pressure bypasses, pressure reservoirs and other devices are needed to protect the pumps against damage.

So for fish tanks, if you want more flow use bigger pumps or multiple pumps in parallel.


----------



## Filip Krupa

That makes sense, thanks Ian.



ian_m said:


> Your 10,000 L pump will end up overpowering and forcing water past the 6,500 L pump, possibly damaging it.



The 10,000L pump has an outlet going directly to the DT, and the 6,500L pump.

In my amateur mind, this would mean that any flow above what the 6,500L pump can handle, is directed straight into the DT.
Does that make sense?

Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Agree with Ian. But if the values was open (except the drain OFC) so the bypass is feed direct to the tank and the 6500 can just take what it needs from the feed from the 10,000 it should work IMO and ignoring pump failures OFC.

'If' I interpret your drawing correct you have the CO2 injection parallel with the reactors when the CO2 injection needs to be before the CO2 reactor !

Think it will be a pipe cleaning nightmare going off how long mine takes


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> 'If' I interpret your drawing correct you have the CO2 injection parallel with the reactors when the CO2 injection needs to be before the CO2 reactor !



Hi Zeus,

Hope your 500L is doing fantastic.

What you're looking at there are 2 parallel reactors, with co2 fed in directly. I just called one "co2" and the other "reacts" in order to confuse everyone 



Zeus. said:


> Think it will be a pipe cleaning nightmare going off how long mine takes



I've never actually cleaned the pipes in my 400L return.
Just let whatever builds up, break off over time xD

Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> I've never actually cleaned the pipes in my 400L return.
> Just let whatever builds up, break off over time xD



Was that mainly a fish tank? Planted tanks get more detritus which builds up in the pipes and doesnt help the plants esp high tank tanks, cleaner the better esp regarding detritus build up went complex long hose/pipes. The reason for short no complex hoses that most use in high tech tanks is just easy to clean so it gets done, as soon as its complex it gets left and you pay the price long term.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> Was that mainly a fish tank?



It was planted for 6 months or so, just fish for about 16 months now.
I actually havent touched the sump for months, looks pretty clean!


----------



## Edvet

I would go for the 6500 for the sump, it feeds the overflow and gets it from the sump into the tank
And the 10000 pushing flow through the reactors with a separate in- and outflow in the tank ( maybe in  behind a small  mattenfilter) and out through a spraybar


----------



## Daveslaney

I see no reason for the 6500 pump?If it is in series behind the 10,000 pump?The 10,000 will still only pump 10,000 regardless of if the 6500 is there or not?
I would think it would be a nightmare to balance the flow to the 6500 without causing cavitation in the smaller pump through loss of flow?


----------



## Zeus.

Daveslaney said:


> I see no reason for the 6500 pump?If it is in series behind the 10,000 pump?The 10,000 will still only pump 10,000 regardless of if the 6500 is there or not?



I can see a reason why I would try it  , the total output will be 10,000 regardless OFC, But as long as a bypass is fitted so the water the 6500 doesnt take can return to the tank unimpeded it should work, be better is on a separate return inlet OFC, plus if a bypass is fitted it technically isnt in true series its more of a spur. Plus it means he can run the CO2 reactors at a higher pressure which should increase CO2 uptake by the water . Plus using the feed from the 10,000 means less piping which is good IMO. My independent lines gets dirty and cant wait to get rid if it 

Then boost the tank turnover with a couple of gyres, no piping easy to clean great flow

Just my opinion


----------



## foxfish

A couple of sketches showing how I have plumbed in sumps in the past.
First one show a single large pump that is regulated by back feeding a trickle tower.
Second one shows how a cut down plastic bottle can be used to feed C02 directly into the return pump, a good, no maintainace, method of getting a lot of gas into the tank.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> I can see a reason why I would try it  , the total output will be 10,000 regardless OFC, But as long as a bypass is fitted so the water the 6500 doesnt take can return to the tank unimpeded it should work, be better is on a separate return inlet OFC, plus if a bypass is fitted it technically isnt in true series its more of a spur. Plus it means he can run the CO2 reactors at a higher pressure which should increase CO2 uptake by the water . Plus using the feed from the 10,000 means less piping which is good IMO. My independent lines gets dirty and cant wait to get rid if it
> 
> Then boost the tank turnover with a couple of gyres, no piping easy to clean great flow
> 
> Just my opinion



Zeus! Nailed it.

The one thing I will have to make sure, is to never turn the 10,000 L pump down to a point where the 6,500 L is taking more than the 10,000 is supplying. I think the pumps will be fine, it just might create a syphon back from the DT, through the reactors and back into DT.

Ta
Filip


----------



## ian_m

Basically, to prevent any pump overdriving another pump issue, you could/should plumb up as below.

1. Two independent circuits, quite commonly done to keep CO2 injection away from filters etc. Also easier straight through plumbing, easier to maintain, easier to implement, no T joints, no flow going wrong way issues, a total flow rate of 16,500 l )), a lot of positives for this method. This method both pumps can be kept underwater in the sump, so no issues of running dry if power fails. Each pump will need to be in its own sump section as if in the same section one pump might remove all the water and end up running the other pump dry.




2. CO2 injection loop in main pump circuit. Make the pipe after the 10,000l pump bigger than pump pipes, as it now has to take 10,000l + 6,500l flow as in diagram. This could be made from say a length of 40mm (or 32mm) solvent weld plastic waste pipe, with suitable T pieces and hose barbs. Again no issues of pumps fighting each others flow. Notice I the reverse flow of the 6,500l pump compared to your original diagram. Careful thought need to be taken with possible failure modes.




You will also need to consider all the possibly failure modes of such systems:
- If not careful during power failure you will end up syphoning the main tank into the sump and then onto the floor !!! eek.
- After power failure need to ensure that pumps can't run dry (like in first diagram if both pumps are in the sump) as most pumps won't self prime if full of air.
- If one pump jams/fails is powered off system won't overflow sump or main tank.
- Ease of maintenance and cleaning of the system.


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> Basically, to prevent any pump overdriving another pump issue, you could/should plumb up as below.



Looks like solid suggestions. Love the edit on my technical drawing 

Option 1 - looks like I can already run it this way if I change my mind. Only a matter of closing/opening 2 valves. Except my pumps aren't submerged!

Option 2 - this one is interesting! I would have never though of it.

To avoid a back syphon, I will drill some holes  in the plumbing, inside the DT just at the water level. This should break the syphon, as it does in my 400L oscar tank.
The risk of overflowing my sump is near impossible in any case. It has an overflow into the house waste.

It appears that my main concerns are around the health of the pumps.

As for maintenance, I dont mind cleaning the pumps.
If the hoses ever need cleaning. They will get thrown and replaced with new ones 

Thanks again.
Fil


----------



## ian_m

Filip Krupa said:


> As for maintenance, I dont mind cleaning the pumps.


Generally also, a lot of people place a full bore valve on outlet of pump, in the sump, so you can isolate the pump for maintenance/cleaning.

Also as your pumps and flow are so large, I would be tempted to plumb the whole lot in fixed ridge plastic, nicely attached to you tank stand via sound isolating pipe clips. Look how the marine big tank boys plumb theirs in. Couple of links to pictures of rigid PVC plumbing as done by the really really really big boys (with associated wallet sizes).

http://www.ultimatereef.net/threads/the-last-upgrade-l-shaped-account.824875/page-12#post-7821750

http://www.ultimatereef.net/threads/indoor-fish-tank-pond.802638/page-13#post-7641197

http://www.ultimatereef.net/threads/daves-1-200-gallon-double-reef-drop-off.557219/#post-5105518

Please be very careful when reading the above links as it will make you realise, unfortunately, how small your tank really is !!!! .


----------



## Zeus.

When I have cleaned my pipes it was the hose and jubilee fittings that only leaked a little ( was only one, once), all the solid piping joints was fine. Just put a new bit of hose on.


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> Please be very careful when reading the above links as it will make you realise, unfortunately, how small your tank really is !!!! .





Dont worry, my ego is waaay too big to be bothered by that.


----------



## Filip Krupa

DIY filter "socks"


----------



## Edvet

When you have figured all out, could you do a technical overview in pics?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> When you have figured all out, could you do a technical overview in pics?



No probs.
I will make a show and tell video as well. Almost everythng is DIY, so it could be helpful.

Ta
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Been working on the lights lately.

9x50W Led floodlights on aluminium 2020 profiles, hung from ceilling.
Only wired 1 light so far, so 8 to go, also the cooling fans need wiring.
Weekend should be fun


----------



## Edvet

Why the fans? I have almost the same and they don't get that hot. ( could be mine are 30W, not at home atm)


----------



## zozo

I've tried pantyhose as diy filtersock in the sump.. Experienced them to clog relatively soon. Too soon actualy, the fabric/mesh is to dense.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Why the fans? I have almost the same and they don't get that hot. ( could be mine are 30W, not at home atm)



Good question. 
I read somewhere that floodlights of large wattage get really hot indoors when on for hours, which reduces their lifespan and efficiency.
They were right, mine get very hot. The fans were cheapo, so its a low cost solution.

Also, Ive used 30w floods over a tank before and a couple died on me. Although I will never know if overheating is what did them in.


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> I've tried pantyhose as diy filtersock in the sump.. Experienced them to clog relatively soon. Too soon actualy, the fabric/mesh is to dense.



You might be right.
I'll just have to hang out in a ladies lingerie shop for a better product!

Fil


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> You might be right.
> I'll just have to hang out in a ladies lingerie shop for a better product!
> 
> Fil


Or search ebay or aliexpress for filter sock.. They come awfully cheap about the same price as a pair of quality pantyhoses.


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> Or search ebay or aliexpress for filter sock.. They come awfully cheap about the same price as a pair of quality pantyhoses.



I shall check it out, thanks.
Was hoping that the extra length would compensate for the high density.


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> I shall check it out, thanks.
> Was hoping that the extra length would compensate for the high density.



They are so dense the might trap air and gass as well, they surprisingly need quite some pressure to blow the air through even more the dirtier they become. It wouldn't surpise me if you find them ballooning and floating one day with such length.. But have to say, i also have no long term experience with filter socks, lately made a sump build and installed one.. Still haven't ran it long enough to see how it works in the long run. But initialy it looks very good and way better than lingerie..


----------



## Edvet

zozo said:


> looks very good and way better than lingerie..


Nothing looks better than lingerie


----------



## Filip Krupa

Little update.

Lights finally hung and operational.



 

 

Things to do before ordering plants:
- hardscape, next weekend
- co2, bought a used 2 stage regulator, just need the co2 tank to be delivered
- auto fert dosing, got everything, just needs connecting/programming

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Edvet




----------



## gltjc

I am super excited to see this develop.

A huge group of tetras is going to look amazing. As you probably know rummynoses and serpae are going to create very different looks. Rummynoses are active swimmers that are more likely to form a conventional shoal and move together around the tank. Serpae won’t behave that way - they will be more stationary with the males staking out small areas of the tank and occasionally jousting for position.


----------



## Filip Krupa

gltjc said:


> Rummynoses are active swimmers that are more likely to form a conventional shoal and move together around the tank. Serpae won’t behave that way



Thanks for the tip, I thought serpaes behave similarily to rummies!

I am actually becoming more hesitant about adding a massive shoal of tetras, out of a fear for my rcs.
Reason being, this tank will be very difficult to balance in terms of algea. My plan is to depend heavily on the voracity of my red cherry shrimp to help control BBA (they go absolutely bananas for any BBA I add to their tank). Currently, they are in a non co2 tank, with regular natural direct sunlight, and there is absolutely no sign of algea.

A 200-300 schoal of rummies would look insane, but i worry that it will cause algea issues.
Not sure what I will do yet!

Thanks for reading.
Fil


----------



## foxfish

Have you considered a dry start for a few weeks?


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> Have you considered a dry start for a few weeks?



I did briefly, but as I undestand this is best for getting demanding carpet plants to spread. Not planning on a demanding carpet.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Sweded

An island in the middle with emersed Echinodorus palaefolius and bolbitis would look sick.


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> I did briefly, but as I undestand this is best for getting demanding carpet plants to spread. Not planning on a demanding carpet.
> 
> Am I missing something?



so no undemanding carpet either ?


----------



## foxfish

Filip Krupa said:


> Am I missing something?


I don’t know, I have a have always enjoyed growing emersed plants, I find it very effective at establishing any of the  popular plants we keep.
The algae free, fast growth is not only interesting to watch but allows roots to establish in the substrate or or hard scape.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> so no undemanding carpet either?



Dwarf sag. I grew it before, grows like a weed. Not sure if I would bother dry starting it.

Although, you guys are giving me ideas. I could dry start like a paludarium. Defo want bolbitis either way).

Ive a misting pump and set of spray nozzles i could install to drench'em all four times a day.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## foxfish

Here is mine at the moment, about one year dry start!


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> Here is mine at the moment, about one year dry start!



Looks fantastic!
Is it ever getting flooded? Haha

Fil


----------



## foxfish

Maybe one day...


----------



## Filip Krupa

Afternoon guys,

Since these journals are meant to be warts n all, let talk about some. Namely, my cheap substrate - iron oxide blasting sand (copper slag).



 



I wanted cheap black sand, and since I couldnt find anyone who actually used copper slag to any disastrous effect, I decided to go against every scaremongering advice online, test it for myself, and risk having to rip out my tank to remove 400kgs of the stuff. You see, Im an all-in kinda guy, small patient testing is not for me!

I am told that copper is harmful to inverts (even under 0.5ppm), and this sand contains up to 1% copper oxide. *gulp*

I've a copper test kit that tells me the level of copper is currently undetectable.
The tank is going through the cycle (nitrite phase). Once thats complete, I will test for copper again, and put a small group of shrimp in.

This tank can be a very stressful project at times. I know Im not helping myself. 

The way I see it, if the substrate kills my shrimp, there will at least be concrete experience online as to why not to use this stuff, as opposed to just scaremongering about copper.
If it works, I would have saved a penny, and fed my contrarian side!

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Edvet

Maybe throw some MTS snails in a small container with this sand, to see if they survive. I always want/need MTS in the tank to keep the soil better.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> MTS in the tank to keep the soil better.



I have some in my 50L. They have taken over the place. Love 'em.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Invert testing in progress. Pics below.

Copper test kit now shows a very small presence of copper (aprox 0.1ppm, reading is hard).

I've added a "cage" with snails and shrimp.
Filled it up with algea on silk plants, and bio balls.

Adult shrimp seem healthy and very active, but shrimplets will escape through the mesh Might have to devise another test to see how the shrimplets do.

Snails are alive and prowling.

Thanks
Filip


----------



## Filip Krupa

Finally done some testing on co2 injection.

Initially planned to put the co2 through 2 home made bubble counters in parallel (bought ones have too little bubbles). But it appears the co2 prefers to go through one only, ignoring the other. Maybe someone who knows about gas dynamics would advise why?
Same with the co2 reactors which I am also running parallel, gas is only coming out into one. Any fluid dynamics wizzes around?

Furthermore, I filled the reactors up with bioballs first, and this seemed ineffective as they did barely anything to block the injected bubbles on their way out, whilst simulteneously impeding the flow of water which made the gas collect on top and slowly fill the whole reactor.
Ended up taking out the bio balls, and adding an air stone to the co2 line inside the reactor. This worked much better. Some gas still builds up, but gets pushed down by the strong flow of water, keeping the buildup minimal.

Happy so far, and was able to get the drop fairly green. (Not lime green)
Check it out for yourselves in the vid below.

Thanks


----------



## Zeus.

One diffuser/atomiser per needle valve as it will only come out of one diffuser/atomiser at a time. But you can have many needle valves to control many atomisers coming from one solenoid valve.


----------



## Zeus.

My reactors get full of CO2 also but having APS EF2 just can't see it
How long to get the pH drop on the Beast?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> How long to get the pH drop on the Beast?



Dont know yet, dont have anything to measure it with. Going by the drop checker for now.
Whats the fancy ph meter that you have? Perhaps i can snatch one second hand.

Thanks


----------



## Zeus.

Hanna pH pen but also have a cheap duel point calibration one off Amozan which was better than nothing


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> Hanna pH pen



Thanks Zeus!
Just swiped 2 used ones for £50.
Lets hope they work!

BTW i defo need a 2 stage co2 injection system like yours. My current setup (as per video) took a few hrs to make the drop checker lime green. Had to switch it off fearing any more would kill the shrimp.

How long does your system take to drop 1 ph? 50mins?
I doubt I can beat that, but i will have a damn good crack at it with a powerful enough pump and 2 of those reactors in full use.

Thanks
Filip


----------



## Zeus.

Well my DC turns light yellow to clear so is really close to the limit to what livestock can handle, which IMO helps keep the algea at bay and the plants/carpet going in my tank as I feel/think it lacks turnover. But feel I can do it with confidence with the aid of the pH controller linked to the PLC. So the pH probe turns off the booster CO2 injection at 7.0pH for the rest of the day, starting pH varies from day to day atfer WC day but it's about a 1.5pH drop and some fish are gasping for a short while when the target pH is first reached for 10 mins then they settle down. But a 1.0pH drop takes about 30mins but that's with twin solenoids valves with one needle valve on the booster line fully open  and running close to 50PSI working pressure. But hopefully you won't need that level of pH drop or I would estimate you will be using a 22Kg CO2 clyinder a month!


----------



## Edvet

I think i would go for 2 reactors if you want to go full throttle, but remember it's also possible to add less CO2 if you control the light.
I used low dose 24/7 CO2 in my 400 gallon and got good results.



38068787_00005295 by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

Did you do a journal on this @Edvet?


----------



## Edvet

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> journa


see my signature


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

I'm slowly learning the disadvantages of Tapatalk!


----------



## Tim Harrison

Edvet said:


> see my signature


Very nice Ed...btw I don't think the first link is working.


----------



## Edvet

Yeah i let my pbasse account run out.
And the  forum software doesnt like me to change my signature


----------



## Andrew Butler

Hey Fil,

All just my opinions, not tried or tested! - See what other people say to them

How did you end up plumbing your pumps in?
option 1 from @ian_m seemed the winner to me.

I think you're always going to get some gas trapped in the top of the reactors with the amount you're pushing through although there are ways to try and reduce that which I think is what you're after.
Surely it's better the gas is trapped in the top than being pushed straight through though!
The bio balls are always going to impede flow and given the amount of gas you're injecting I'm not so sure they are going to help too much but a little could be better than nothing, may just require a more powerful pump.
I think looking at the different 'venturi' or recycling options are worthwhile.
Something as simple as returning the second 6mm inlet/outlet to a tee somewhere along the input flow could be helpful, putting it to a pump in the sump which has a pinwheel pump could be even more helpful - this is the kind of thing used to chop things 
up for protein skimmers in marines.
There are also a couple of things you could put inside the reactors which could help; maybe!
An eductor nozzle - http://www.spray-nozzle.co.uk/spray-nozzles/mixing-eductors
You will often see talk from @foxfish about creating a vortex and I think a spiral cone nozzle could help do this within your reactors, it's just a matter of finding the correct angle and bearing in mind both of these would impede flow too.

I'm told CO2 will eat the airstones so just be prepared for that.

This might be worth a skim through
https://barrreport.com/threads/dual-venturi-diy-external-co2-reactor.3413/


----------



## Filip Krupa

Andrew Butler said:


> How did you end up plumbing your pumps in?
> option 1 from @ian_m seemed the winner to me



Ended up running the pumps paralell as per suggestions on here, with the reactors also paralell off just 1 pump.

Thanks for the suggestions, lots of tinkering to do, its all good fun. Although I will avoid the venturi route, too much complexity.

The current setup works well enough, I almost gassed my shrimp yesterday and thats running 1 reactor only! In a 2000L tank, I take it as a badge of honour 

Im thinking of running the reactors in line rather than paralell, with one dissolving crazy amounts of co2 before lights on to get the ph down fast, and the other just a maintenance amount. So I can control each one of a separate solenoid like in Zeus' setup.
Also planning on sticking a 90mm bazooka  in the reactors. Just cause I can 

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Andrew Butler

Filip Krupa said:


> Ended up running the pumps paralell as per suggestions on here, with the reactors also paralell off just 1 pump.


good call I think.



Filip Krupa said:


> I will avoid the venturi route, too much complexity.


There is a really simple way with the reactors you have and a couple of fittings.



Filip Krupa said:


> I almost gassed my shrimp yesterday and thats running 1 reactor only! In a 2000L tank


just remember with plants it will take more CO2; maybe even a lot more CO2.



Filip Krupa said:


> Also planning on sticking a 90mm bazooka in the reactors. Just cause I can


 let's see them take all that gas!


----------



## leetaylor

deffinatly agree with the previous posters about getting one nedle valve on each, . the CO2 will defuse better with the bio balls in and i think it may just be a case of controlling the flow into each one better with the nedle valve. My reactor injects from the top not the bottom directly into the waterflow so that might be somthing to consider too


----------



## Filip Krupa

leetaylor said:


> will defuse better with the bio balls



I've tested. It doesnt, not even close.
All that the bio balls do is slow down the water flow, which impedes the mixing of water and gas. The bioballs do nothing to slow down the rising bubbles either.
This results in the reactor filling up with co2 from the top, and being completely full of gas in 10 minutes.
Injecting from the top will only make this worse.

The moment i got rid of the bio balls, the reactor stoped filling up with gas.
Furthermore, i have tested running the reactors in parallel, and the split flow does not push enough water through the main reactor to dissolve the required volume of co2.
So the solution is to either get a more powerful pump, or test running the reactors in line.
I am not getting a new pump 

Thanks
Filip


----------



## Zeus.

Increasing the pressure inside the reactors will increase the CO2 uptake rate of the water. 
My reactors work well even with low water flow through them. Think it's because the spraybar limits the flow which increase the pressure within the reactors, but it also my be because I use inline diffusors also OFC.
Mine are packed with the Bio Balls.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Big update.

Had a busy weekend.

Re-plumbed the returns. Reactors are now in line, happy so far.

Added a second solenoid, so that I can have a similar setup as Zeus. The first solenoid controls the "boost" where the needle valve is fully open for the 50psi of co2, this is on for 1 hr before lights on. The second solenoid controls the "maintenance" trickle of co2. Will need tweaking as still waiting for my ph meters to arrive.

Finally got some hardscape! Feels like 200-300kgs in 8 rocks.
My scaping skills arent great, so I am made up with this so far. Pics below.

Ordered: 50 otos, bunch of dwarf sag, bolbitis, pogostemon and red tiger lotus.

Next weekend I am planning to make a few vids about how Ive plumbed the co2, the sump, and wired the lights. So that you guys can tell me what Ive done wrong 

Btw, the pics are a poor substitute for the real thing. This is always true but more so with this tank as it's strength is in size, and pictures do not convey it. Perhaps I should speedo-up again and sit on one of the rocks? Ideas for next time...

Thanks
Filip


----------



## Filip Krupa

Added 50 otos 

I can happily confirm. They do school! Looks amazing


----------



## Zeus.

Think you may have the buy all tropicas stock for the month of the plants of your choice to get a decent Biomass. Good news is you get more discount the more you buy  well I did . But I do ask all the time when I go in bulk orders get BIG discounts up to 50% easy


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

Wow 50 otos will take some feeding! They look so much more relaxed than I have ever seen them in smaller numbers and at schooling behaviour is awesome!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Wow 50 otos will take some feeding!


Hence the filthy green glass hahaha



Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> They look so much more relaxed than I have ever seen them in smaller numbers and at schooling behaviour is awesome!


I agree, its pure pleasure to watch. A few weeks ago I was £5k into this project and still little to show for it. Its starting to pay off.
Watch this space, planning on getting 300 rummynose tetras 



Zeus. said:


> Think you may have the buy all tropicas stock for the month of the plants of your choice to get a decent Biomass.


And that would be the wisest thing to do! But will I? Naah. I will try to get what I have to grow in, and deal with imbalances in the meantime haha
FYI more to your point, the otos cost me £1.80 each!

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> I will try to get what I have to grow in



Dangerous plans IMO the plants will be swapped by light and suffer due to your tank being SO deep, turn the light down and you wont have enough light getting to the plants and algae will thrive as algae has low light requirements. In my Pot scape algae was a bit of an issue at first then once the plants filled in the algae almost disappeared over night and then I ramped the light up a bit more and its still fine. But at first I was trimming and replanting to get rid of algae on the lower stems, not as issue as just lifted the pots out but your tank it will be hard. High Biomass FTW, But your call mate OFC.
'The Mysterons are watching you!' Bagsy Captain Scarlet


----------



## foxfish

Of course not many if any of us have personal experience with such a large planted tank so all we can do is offer our own experiences based on our smaller tanks.
I think in the same way as Zeus in that you might want to add as many plants as possible.
I think this is a well trusted method to start up a new tank.
Whatever you decide, I am very interested to follow the tanks progress


----------



## Filip Krupa

I do appreciate the advice, even if I end up with a different strat. The more options in the arsenal the better.

Status at the moment:
-Building the PLC.
-Letting the plants settle in. Some melting, some green hair algea. Lights on 6hrs. Overall happy with the progress.
-Trying to make a net for the overflow to keep young otos and adult RCS out of the sump.


----------



## tam

Otos look awesome - I was excited about getting a dozen for my new 180L, but 50 in the big space is lovely to see.


----------



## Andrew Butler

Filip Krupa said:


> Trying to make a net for the overflow


Just a thought / idea -
I can't remember if the teeth for your overflow box are fixed or you can slide them out - if you can remove them it might be worth getting a bigger tooth and then try adding a mesh behind it or even the same size tooth and dial the overflow in, I just think a mesh will start restricting flow into the overflow when you get down to the smaller sizes; which you would need.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Andrew Butler said:


> I can't remember if the teeth for your overflow box are fixed or you can slide them out


They are indeed fixed.



Andrew Butler said:


> I just think a mesh will start restricting flow into the overflow


Thats the problem. In addition, it won't skim the surface even with large hole mesh. But I can work around that.

The mesh I've on now has fairly large holes. Baby shrimp will still pass, but the otos wont. In addition, the flow doesnt seem restricted (for now).
I guess it will be a bit of a balancing act, and managing side effects.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Andrew Butler

Filip Krupa said:


> They are indeed fixed.


That's a bummer!



Filip Krupa said:


> Baby shrimp will still pass


The baby shrimp will only end up in your sump so you can fish them back out easy enough.

Just putting a thought out there to get over your surface skimming problem given circumstance:
How about putting a mesh over the pipes in you overflow box instead of behind/over the weir comb? - You might end up with fish in your overflow box but you can keep an eye on that.
Not ideal I know.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Andrew Butler said:


> How about putting a mesh over the pipes in you overflow box instead of behind/over the weir comb?



There's an idea!
However, a few issues that might result. Fish stuck to the mesh on pipe (the flow is powerful). The mesh quickly filling up with debris and slowing the flow = rising water level.
Also, I could not be bothered getting the fish out on regular basis.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Edvet

1) Fixed teeth in the overflow box: yuo can try to put some very coarse pond foam behind it, easy to change and keeps all critters out
2) plantmass: throw in some oxygenating pondplants, these grow quick and are cheap ( Elodea densa, hornwort) also float watersprite ceratopteris thalictroides, grows fast wjhen floating


----------



## Andrew Butler

Filip Krupa said:


> I could not be bothered getting the fish out on regular basis


You shouldn't get many fish through the weir comb should you, shrimp maybe so.
How about making a cage around your pipe inlets inside your overflow box out of a mesh.
that should still allow the weir comb to skim the surface shouldn't it?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Andrew Butler said:


> You shouldn't get many fish through the weir comb should you, shrimp maybe so.



Thats because youre stuck thinking of regular weir combs.
These are custom made Beast teeth we are talking about. 
Had to take out 20+ otos out of the sump yesterday haha.



Edvet said:


> coarse pond foam behind it, easy to change and keeps all critters out


I should try that

Fil


----------



## Andrew Butler

Filip Krupa said:


> These are custom made Beast teeth we are talking about


Is it too late to change it now?
Get a new overflow box made and use a removable standard size weir comb; they are that size for a reason afterall and if it's removable it makes cleaning much easier - trust me!.
I've never had to separate acrylic before but if you can then it could be changed and fused pretty quickly.
Then you shouldn't get any fish in the weir side from a few jumpers maybe and the shrimplets will just end up in the sump which is no big deal.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Andrew Butler said:


> Is it too late to change it now?
> Get a new overflow box made and use a removable standard size weir comb



Waay too much work for something that can be worked around. I could even close the fixed teeth by mounting removable ones on top. Shrimp would still get through though.
Furthermore, the overflow isnt perfectly accessible, so its a lot safer to have at it with a long brush, than stretch over 2000L of water to remove a comb.

I built the overflow box to handle large amounts of flow in case I want to convert the tank to reef or large fish. The large teeth size was a compromise I took conciously.

Hope this makes sense.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Plants settling in...

Dreaming of a 300 strong cloud of rummynoses...

9th of September:


 

Today:


 

Thanks for watching
Fil


----------



## Edvet

You could try to get some Echinodorus urugyayensis to replace the valls, they get to 75 cm height in my tank.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Echinodorus urugyayensis to replace the valls



Thanks for the suggestion. The vals might have to go at some point...

Fil


----------



## foxfish

Looks great so far.....


----------



## Filip Krupa

Some pics of the progress.
Tank still looks pretty empty, but the existing plants seem to be doing well.

A few dwarf sag and one sword are flowering.

The pogostemon experiment seems to be a success so far, and makes me think I might actually get away with a more demanding carpet plant despite the long distance to the light. I might try to carve out sections with different carpet plants.

Ludwigia boliviana looks nice and red. Need to get more red plants.

Sad to report, my otos stopped schooling after about a week in the tank.
My understanding is that they schooled at first as they werent sure of their surroundings. They have now settled and are rarely seen swimming in "open waters" in groups. Glad I took that vid.

Some pics below.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Also, maintenance is fun.

Thanks for watching


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

Wow that is some extreme maintenance... puts my efforts in a new light!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

alternative post:

"You know your tanks too big when..."


----------



## Edvet

Been there, done that



DSC_1998_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Been there, done that



Haha. I thought you might mention.


----------



## Tim Harrison

That's coming on well. I know it's a beast of a tank - the clue is in the title of the thread - but seeing you in the picture really puts the size of the tank in to perspective...


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Filip Krupa said:


> Sad to report, my otos stopped schooling after about a week in the tank.
> My understanding is that they schooled at first as they werent sure of their surroundings. They have now settled and are rarely seen swimming in "open waters" in groups. Glad I took that vid.



I got the same.. But they gather again when draining the tank, doing a water change on the place where the fresh water comes in. After that they school happy for an hour or maybe some more, then they split up..


----------



## alto

Well done on a challenging project!

This is a perfect tank for those aponogetons 
- often fast growth and can get massive if not nutrient limited 
When/if they start to die back, I just remove leaves & wait for the regrowth ... in Tropica Aquarium Soil I’ve not had them rot during the dormant period, I leave part of the bulb exposed when planting (maybe 1/5 to 1/3 depending on shape)

Add in 50-60 pygmy cory, otos seems to quite appreciate the look alike company


----------



## Filip Krupa

Many thanks!



alto said:


> This is a perfect tank for those aponogetons



You might be right. I love the fenestrated madagascariensis types, had some in the past with mixed results. Perhaps its time for another go!
Thanks for the tip on clipping leaves and letting them go dormant.



alto said:


> Add in 50-60 pygmy cory,



I will definately consider that. I have about 6 bronze cories in there, but i might need more cories to keep the substrate disturbed.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Zeus.

alto said:


> Add in 50-60 pygmy cory, otos seems to quite appreciate the look alike company



Added pygmy corys to mine tank and they are doing well IMO


----------



## Edvet

Maybe Brochis are good in this tank, especially B.multiradiatus


----------



## Conort2

alto said:


> Add in 50-60 pygmy cory, otos seems to quite appreciate the look alike company



Massive school of cories would look great, a shoal of hastatus to shoal midwater with the otos and then a big shoal of something that would stand out like pandas for the bottom would look great. However Personal favourites are gold lasers and duplicareus If you don't mind spending abit more. Normally about 10-20quid a fish so large shoal could soon add up.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Filip Krupa

Next on the stocking list is 200-300 rummynose tetras. Hoping to get them after after my red cherry shrimp settle in.
After that, who knows.

Good to see I've options!!! Much appreciated 

Thanks for reading.
Fil


----------



## alto

Filip Krupa said:


> 200-300 rummynose tetras.



Take note of the three species commonly sold as “rummynose” - they are not equal in behaviour or color


----------



## Filip Krupa

alto said:


> three species commonly sold as “rummynose”



You kidding?

Why am I surprised? This hobby...

Thanks for the tip!
Fil


----------



## Edvet




----------



## Costa

Impressive tank, but how's the overflow working for you? How do you force the dirt up and into the overflow?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> how's the overflow working for you?



Had to put a net over the teeth to keep small fish and shrimp out of the sump. Other than that, its working a treat. I dont feel that I loose much co2 going through the overflow and out of the sump.



Costa said:


> How do you force the dirt up and into the overflow



In short, I dont.
Ive a few powerheads moving the water around, but thats more for co2 and nutrient delivery.
Works so far.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Costa

Filip Krupa said:


> In short, I dont.
> Ive a few powerheads moving the water around, but thats more for co2 and nutrient delivery.
> Works so far.



Isn't that a disadvantage of overflow systems vs canister filters the inflow tubes of which reach down almost to the substrate surface? For context I have a 700L + 120L sump and have been experiencing fish health issues like never before (I've had several tanks before this one), and I tend to believe that's it's the incomplete dirt removal by the overflow to blame.

Your tank looks fantastic!!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> Isn't that a disadvantage of overflow systems vs canister filters



Possibly, but even with a canister you will have plenty of detritus stuck in the substrate.
Regardless, a work around for me would be to set a series of powerheads on for only say 30 minutes per day, to REALLY get stuff moving around the tank and down the overflow.
My tank is still a baby, albeit it a supersized one. Perhaps detritus will be more of an issue down the road.



Costa said:


> 700L + 120L sump and have been experiencing fish health issues like never before



Thats a big tank youve got there!
As always in this hobby, we are dealling with so many variables its near impossible to say.
Ive kept mainly sumped tanks, never had any major fish health issues.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Edvet

I would add malayan trumpet snails, they will move your soil around improving soil health and remove a lot of dirt too.
On the other hand detritus is good as a food source for fry/tiny critters too.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> food source for fry/tiny critters too.



Agree, my 50L low tech RCS tank has a fine sand substrate, and its SPOTLESS. My shrimp practically fight over every shred of detritus.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Found a good deal, couldn't help myself.
300 new residents...


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## DeepMetropolis

Thats just amazing man.. Make a new vid when they are settled en showing color!


----------



## mort

I only count 299, think you've been done


----------



## Edvet

( i stil feel i would have preferred regular sand, this black sand looks weird to me, sorry)


----------



## jagillham

Probably my favourite fish the RNT - very jealous.

Fanatic they'll be in a shoal much more like the wild too.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> black sand looks weird to me, sorry



No need to be!
I love it!

Soon enough we wont be able to see it anyway 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Costa

Filip Krupa said:


> Next on the stocking list is 200-300 rummynose tetras.



Might I suggest you also look at Cochu's Blue Tetra (Boehlkea fredcochui). They have a vivid blue colour with a touch of red on the tail, look great in big tanks (mine is 2m long) and they are super active fish, much more than rummies. I keep both, and Blues are so fun to watch, they chace each other non stop and also breed every morning (eggs are getting eaten of course).


----------



## ian_m

Try using something like Seachem Clarity to get the water crystal clear. Works fantastically especially if one has clouded the water during excessive plant fiddling.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Spectacular, they're going to love it in there


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> Seachem Clarity



Thanks for the tip, didnt know such a thing existed!
Although i prefer a laissez faire approach. Im going to let it settle for a while before i consider chems.

Did I meantion my tank looked like this in august? 
Came back from a holiday to this. Stupidly left the lights on 12 hrs a day in an empty, EI fertilised tank.
I think it was a cyano + diatome infestation. It was THICK. With visible bits floating in the column.
Got rid of it with some good old fashioned time and patience 
(With a touch of lights off for days)



 



Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> Did I meantion my tank looked like this in august?



Nope  nice recovery all the same. Best time to do it before the plants in a way


----------



## Costa

Hi @Filip Krupa , how's your tank coming along?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> how's your tank coming along?



Morning!

I am planning on posting some vids/pics over the weekend.

A quick run down will have to do for now:

The rummynoses are settling in, die off is under 10% so far. Not worried.
Got 6 hillstream loaches yesterday
Green algae is having a hard time, which worries my otos and loaches. Considering increasing the photo period.
Plants are growing quickly enough, another sword is flowering. Starting to like my vals waving in the current.
Also, my experiment with the copper slag substrate seems to be working out fine! Pond snails are growing in numbers, and the cherry shrimp dont seem to mind.
Thanks for asking
Fil


----------



## Lee iley

Edvet said:


> I would add malayan trumpet snails, they will move your soil around improving soil health and remove a lot of dirt too.
> On the other hand detritus is good as a food source for fry/tiny critters too.


Hi ed, Malayan trumpet trumpet snails do they lay eggs on the glass? Or will they eat tiny shrimp, if not might invest in some of these.

Cheers lee


----------



## Edvet

Lee iley said:


> do they lay eggs on the glass? Or will they eat tiny shrimp,


There are some tiny packets now and then, not sure if they are from the MTS, probably to slow for shrimps. In general they stay in the bottom during the day and get active at night.


----------



## Lee iley

Edvet said:


> There are some tiny packets now and then, not sure if they are from the MTS, probably to slow for shrimps. In general they stay in the bottom during the day and get active at night.


Thanks ed, are they good for algae aswel.


----------



## Edvet

Lee iley said:


> good for algae aswel.


Nah, they move the substrate along, keeping it less compacted, thus improving substrate health.
( google malaysian trumpet snails for more opinions)


----------



## Lee iley

Edvet said:


> Nah, they move the substrate along, keeping it less compacted, thus improving substrate health.
> ( google malaysian trumpet snails for more opinions)


Cheers ed will do.


----------



## sparkyweasel

MTS don't lay eggs, they have tiny baby snails.


----------



## Costa

@Filip Krupa do you think you can do a how to for your floodlights' rack? I recently bought 2 of these babies and I am trying to come up with fixture ideas (could potentially hang them like you did but would prefer mounting then on the tank somehow)


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> I recently bought 2 of these babies and I am trying to come up with fixture ideas



They look sweet.

I hung mine as it was pretty much my only option.
You could mount like this:






Here is a scrap plywood bodge on my 50L:






 

Ive even seen guys make a skeleton out of scrap pvc plumbing pipes that sat on top of the tank, with lights hanging down.

I might do a write up on my lights, but Im afraid it wont be anytime soon.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Edvet

That 50 liter one looks mighty familiar


----------



## Filip Krupa

Nothing like a DIY graft when life gets stressful.

PLC finally in place in full control of lights, co2 and wave makers.
No fancy pants logic yet, just independant timers.

I've split my lights into 2. So that all lights are on 6hrs, and some a few hours before and after.



 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> looks mighty familiar



You a fan of a good bodge too?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Water cloudy today... 

I might be overfeeding the rummies, or the tank isnt cycled enough to handle this many fish. Same thing i guess

Fil


----------



## Edvet

Waterchange..........Waterchange..........Waterchange..........Waterchange..........Waterchange..........Waterchange..........Waterchange..........
oohh did i mention Waterchange..........


----------



## DutchMuch

Costa said:


> that's it's the incomplete dirt removal by the overflow to blame.


that is not the fault of "dirt" (or debris) in your tank. 
Thats the fault of overall tank health and parameters.


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> Thats the fault of overall tank health and parameters.



I agree.
Actually a bit clearer today.



Edvet said:


> oohh did i mention Waterchange....



I've upped my drip water change a few days ago.

Thanks
Filip


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hi All.

Made a few quick vids for anyone interested.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Costa

Great videos thanks Filip.

I will replicate your co2 difussion method. I have the same 10k L/H Jebao pump (in operation) and a second 3k L/H Jebao sitting around. Yours is 3k too right? Have you tried using an in-line diffuser or is the pump too strong for it?

Wish you a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> I will replicate your co2 difussion method



Hi Costa,

You will need a co2 reactor with proper co2 fittings on the INSIDE, in order to get the bazooka up to pressure.

Pump wise, Ive a 10k & 6.5k (did I say 3k in the vid?)
Its the 10k thats serving CO2. For no partulicular reason, the 6.5k would do fine.

How big is your tank?

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> Have you tried using an in-line diffuser or is the pump too strong for it?



I have not, hence cannot advise sorry!

Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


>



Just a observation as it does look like you have used 2.5mm copper wire so the current rating should be fine. I like yourself had the live feed to the sockets on a single spur which is fine OFC  But to enable a potential higher current load I wired the neutral and earth feeds to the sockets in a loop and not a single multi spur like you have done. Which doubles the current load of the neutral and earth for just running a couple of wires. But mine was on 20 sockets so felt it might be needed 

Looking good


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> feed to the sockets on a single spur



Thanks for pointing this out. I am not as confident here as would like, still learning.

So far this loop is serving 450w of lights, 3 powerheads (36w) and a solenoid (3w).
I also have several fuses (6 - 10 amp) along the way, so should be ok right?

Thanks
Fil


----------



## ian_m

Yes wire in a ring main is "better" as Zeus points out, only need another neutral wire from and socket to neutral bus bar in your case.

I fused separately the feed to my PLC and filters with everything else on another fuse. The thinking here is if light or pump fails catastrophicaly and blows the fuse the PLC and filters carry on running.


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> fails catastrophicaly and blows the fuse the PLC and filters carry on running.



Sound.
I've got my PLC sockets fused separately to the PLC, as Ive seen you mention this before. My pumps are not PLC controlled.
So if a catastrophic failure occurs on any of my PLC controlled stuff, PLC and pumps keep running.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## ian_m

What does your PLC code do ? 

All singing, all dancing, internet accessible ? Or just equivalent to 12 timers?


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> What does your PLC code do ?



At the moment, its a fancy pants internet accessible timer


----------



## Costa

Filip Krupa said:


> Hi Costa,
> 
> You will need a co2 reactor with proper co2 fittings on the INSIDE, in order to get the bazooka up to pressure.
> 
> Pump wise, Ive a 10k & 6.5k (did I say 3k in the vid?)
> Its the 10k thats serving CO2. For no partulicular reason, the 6.5k would do fine.
> 
> How big is your tank?
> 
> Thanks
> Fil



Hi Fil,

My tank is 200 x 60 x 60 cm. I much watch your videos again, have you placed the bazooka inside the reactor? Which one's your reactor again?

Thanks so much and again great job on the tank


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> My tank is 200 x 60 x 60 cm



That's a great size and challenge. You will need to think about how to spread the co2 around. Spray bars are best, if I were you I would fix a 180cm long one, high up on the back wall. 

I am using a 150cm DIY spray bar to introduce the co2 + 3 x 6000 l/h powerheads to move it around. 



Costa said:


> have you placed the bazooka inside the reactor?



Correct



Costa said:


> Which one's your reactor again?



See pics below. I've 2 custom made 60cm tall reactors. Only really using one. 
You can just about see the white bazookas in each reactor.


----------



## Costa

Great, thank you @Filip Krupa. So these reactors are custom made? Wow, must have been expensive. What part exactly did you have to customize (height or maybe the diameter to fit the bazooka?)

I do have a diy spray bar running the length of the tank, pumping water in the display tank from the sump;


 

(BTW this is an older pic, my tank now has a lot of hair algae)

I was planning to simply stick the CO2 tube into the inflow of the sump pump and get it over with, but clearly your reactor solution is much more elegant, and I think the bazooka being in .

Anyway I'll go away now, don't want to hijack your thread! Take care!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> I do have a diy spray bar running the length of the tank



Looks great

Perhaps you could try an line diffuser before a reactor. It would be somewhat simpler and save you some space.

My co2 reactors were custom made but not for me. I got them second hand

Ta
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Doing a first ever proper water change on the indoor pond/aquatic garden.


----------



## Costa

Good morning @Filip Krupa any updates? How's your tank coming along?
Cheers
Costa


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> How's your tank coming along?



Hi Costa,

Im still battling a mild case of green water.
I think I triggered it by introducing to many changes at once.
Added too many fish, and fed heavily.
Changed or scrubbed filters too heavily.
Increased the light period.

Its a mild case, but on a tank with so much water, even little turbidity looks terrible.

Things havent improved one bit since I did the large water change.

Actions I am taking are:

- increased drip water change
- halved EI dosing
- reduced feeding
- blackout for 2 days
- no deep filter cleaning
- reduced photo period
- added poliester filter floss into the return pumps

Plants are still doing well, so not planning on any other drastic measures. Just going to give it some time.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Forgot to mention.

I am getting mild condensation issues in the room. Planning on making some lids for the tank and sump

Ta
Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> Things havent improved one bit since I did the large water change.



Then we would suggest another Large WC  fully understand why you haven't, but if you had a 200l tank and the same conditions you would 



Filip Krupa said:


> halved EI dosing



Nooooooooo. Keep ferts optimal 

Plus optimal detritus removal and bits of decaying leaves as thats the food algae thrives on


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> Then we would suggest another Large WC  fully understand why you haven't, but if you had a 200l tank and the same conditions you would



Damn... can't argue that.
Will get one done today, and possibly another tomorrow.



Zeus. said:


> Nooooooooo. Keep ferts optimal



Got it. Done.



Zeus. said:


> Plus optimal detritus removal and bits of decaying leaves as thats the food algae thrives on



I need to DIY a long gravel vac for this. Long overdue.

Thanks Zeus!
I shouldn't be doing anything before running it past you guys 

Fil


----------



## DutchMuch

Tank pics!


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> Tank pics!



If you insist...


----------



## Edvet

It will clear once the filter functions better again.


----------



## DutchMuch

Wow that looks really good (imagining it without green water)! What kind of swords are those? a flame?


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> What kind of swords are those? a flame?



E. Harbi & E. Cordifolius I believe. 
Although from looking at them, it looks like 3 different varieties. Possible misslabeled at the shop when ordered the harbi.

The redness is from the strong lights, even my vals turn reddish where close to the top.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## sparkyweasel

That tank looks even bigger with the green water, you can't see the far side, so it looks like it goes on forever.


----------



## papa_c

Really fun watching this develop. Have you considered an inline UV filter to clear up the green water? never used one myself but for this size tank it may help. Plant growth looks good. At least what I can see through the green water


----------



## Filip Krupa

papa_cee said:


> Have you considered an inline UV filter to clear up the green water?



I did, and dismissed the idea.
Too costly, and wouldn't fix the root cause.



papa_cee said:


> Plant growth looks good



Thanks!

Can't wait for this green water to clear. I miss looking at my all year underwater indoor garden 

Fil


----------



## Edvet

See if you can get Daphnia


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> See if you can get Daphnia



I've seen that mentioned somewhere.
Willing to give it a shot, just ordered a 1000+ bulk bag.

Lets hope my rummies will let some survive...

Thanks for reading
Filip


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> just ordered a 1000+ bulk bag.



I would after lights being on for say 1hr turn the filter off let the tank flow settle, then feed the fish with their normal feed till their no longer interested, use a feeding ring if you have one although easy to make with bit of 6/4mm tubing, then skim any excess food from surface, filter back on then add the Daphnia  But as in all matters its your call


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> I would after lights being on for say 1hr turn the filter off let the tank flow settle, then feed the fish with their normal feed till their no longer interested, use a feeding ring if you have one although easy to make with bit of 6/4mm tubing, then skim any excess food from surface, filter back on then add the Daphnia  But as in all matters its your call



Sounds like a plan!
I was just going to throw them in after lights out.


----------



## Konsa

Hi
U could use some of them net pop up fry boxes and put the Daphnia in that in a place where flow is not too high as they wont like it.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-Newborn-Fishes-Hatchery-Breeder/dp/B00PZSYF0I
Regards Konsa


----------



## Filip Krupa

Konsa said:


> Hi
> U could use some of them net pop up fry boxes and put the Daphnia in that in a place where flow is not too high as they wont like it.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-Newborn-Fishes-Hatchery-Breeder/dp/B00PZSYF0I
> Regards Konsa



I have one actually. Might give it a go!

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> imagining it without green water



Water cleared a bit after the water change. Here's a vid!



Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Tim Harrison

Absolutely fantastic. It's great to see this mature so well, and especially from such humble beginnings...that is if you don't count the dimensions of the tank.
Some of the footage looks as though it could have been taken in an actual riverbed.


----------



## Filip Krupa

I am starting to think of this project as less of an aquarium, and more of an "all year round, tropical, underwater garden". Some people spend more than I have to have a nice garden out back, and I would argue mine is well better! 



Tim Harrison said:


> Absolutely fantastic. It's great to see this mature so well, and especially from such humble beginnings...that is if you don't count the dimensions of the tank.
> Some of the footage looks as though it could have been taken in an actual riverbed.



Thanks Tim. Good timing as I needed a bit of a pat on the back whilst I battle the green water outbreak. Seriously appreciated!

With most things I am happy to let them sort themselves out, but with green water its differen.
I really miss seeing my plants!!! 

Ive added some "good bacteria" tablets yesterday. Not expecting much.

I've a bunch of daphnia in the post, and a 13w UV submersible bulb of death which i will have to DIY a housing for.

Thanks for the support ao far.
Fil


----------



## Edvet

Filip Krupa said:


> I needed a bit of a pat on the back


----------



## Tim Harrison

I'm guessing you've already read these articles, they both have a section on green water http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/ and http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Costa

What I came to realize is that it's difficult to balance ferts at such a big tank. 50% weekly water change at 750 or 1000L is a lot of water.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> 50% weekly water change at 750 or 1000L is a lot of water.



I depend heavily on my continuous drip water change.
It drips in aprox 400-600L of water daily

Ta
Fil


----------



## CooKieS

That tiger nymphea will look awesome once grown in!

Fishes seems so happy, congrats!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Little green men have landed...


----------



## rebel

Wow never heard of anyone doing a DIY UV reactor before! Following with interest.


----------



## DutchMuch

DIY UV's are pretty Intensely rare- because they r dangerous as hell to make-
when successful they are 10/10 cool though.
Also that is some hella intense green water.Good luck!


----------



## Costa

Filip Krupa said:


> I depend heavily on my continuous drip water change.
> It drips in aprox 400-600L of water daily
> 
> Ta
> Fil



Wow Fil, 400-600L is a lot of water... Maybe if you drop the drip system for now, and instead do large water changes for a few days until the green water clears. Then you can go back to the drip system.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> Wow Fil, 400-600L is a lot of water... Maybe if you drop the drip system for now, and instead do large water changes for a few days until the green water clears. Then you can go back to the drip system.



Well, I did a large water change yesterday. All my rummies are now dead.
All other fish are fine.

The rummies have been slowly dropping since I got them, I have a suspicion that lots were dying and rotting out of sight, and this has been contributing to (if not causing) the green water.
The large water change yesterday might have finally pushed the rest over the edge.

I am not actually that bothered. Setbacks are part of the game.

Water looks clearer today, might take some pics later on.

Thanks thanks for reading.
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> DIY UV's are pretty Intensely rare- because they r dangerous as hell to make



Ive a few advantages, a big one is space in the sump!

Current plan is to use some spare plumbing, and stick a submersible UV bulb inside.
The flow should be provided by the sump, if I get the positioning right.
Bulb still in the post.



 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## zozo

Awsome monster project!! Realy nicely done...
In the last video you mention the fish freaking out when lights come on!? I assume all comes on at the same time?

If you would controll it not to do that but in stages, you will not freak out the fish but also can create a bit more natural invironmental effect.

I got a simmular setup only way smaller with 5 separate cob led spots lighting the tank. Than i switch on the far right light first (happens to be east side also) Than 15 minutes later i go on to the next, makes it 1 hour 15 minutes before all 5 are on. Actulay creating a kind of a sun rise effect. with switching it off i do the same thing, far right is switched off first and every 15 minutes later the next.. Makes a sun set..

The fun thing also for myself is, since 1 light doesn't realy impact the plants compensation point, so i extended the light periode. And count the periode from all lights on till one shuts off again. I my case it's a low tech and low light in wattage. I do a 10 hour complete cycle and have a 2 hour sun rise/sun set that makes 12 hour light total from a spectators viewing point. It actualy looks pretty cool, seeing lights go on in stages with a shade running through the tank from left to right and visa versa again at switching it off.

Also the fish take it rather will, i sometimes see them gather in the morning closer to the surface at first light on. Instead of freaking out they go towards it.
First light on lights 1/3 of the tanks footprint rather dim and it slowly encreases towards the day to full blast.

Just an idea, you might like to try.. Must be peanuts with a PLC.


----------



## Edvet

Strangely my light has always come on at once, fish never seemed bothered.


----------



## Edvet

Ahh is that your new secret filtermaterial in those plastic blue rimmed square boxes?? Intriguing shape


----------



## zozo

Edvet said:


> Strangely my light has always come on at once, fish never seemed bothered.



That's a good point.. I experienced the same  and also wondered why and what it might be that freaks out the fish.. Could be intensity and or the fish sp. susceptibility to it. Also with the nowadays modern controlibility i've seen video's from people creating blizzard lightning effects. Sudden lighting flashes as if there s a thunderstorm going on. And it didn't look like freaking out the fish.

Another theory i thought about is capacitive or inductive current blasting from the lights into the tank. There are numerous articles to find on the net from people measurig x voltage in their tankwater. Some report up to 40 volts and i've red even higher values. This was due to the Tube light ballasts blasting a capacitive current ito the tank water. Those floodlights also contain a driver instead of a ballast it might cause simmular effect.

As said it's only a theory, you can check with a multimeter in the tank water and see what voltage is measured.. I red articles about it, stating as long as the tank water isn't grounded this inductive or capacitive stray current shouldnt have any impact.. Also had fears debate with an alledged electricity proffesor stating the same. I'm far from a professor and just an amateur using logics.. And my question was, if a light ballast or a driver containing coils is able to blast capacitive current into the tank over the atmosphere without a cable touching the water. Than why is it so darn far fetched to suspect there will be some current exciting again?. That it is blasted in over the atmosphere is prooven and measurable.. Me stating if that's a fact why doesn't the same current come out the same route, over the atmosphere? That question was never answered, mater a fact it was ridiculed. Probaly because it can't be measured.  Still fish freak out occasionaly.. A short capacitive peaking electro shock is a possible suspect imho..


----------



## Costa

Filip Krupa said:


> Well, I did a large water change yesterday. All my rummies are now dead.
> All other fish are fine.
> 
> The rummies have been slowly dropping since I got them, I have a suspicion that lots were dying and rotting out of sight, and this has been contributing to (if not causing) the green water.
> The large water change yesterday might have finally pushed the rest over the edge.
> 
> I am not actually that bothered. Setbacks are part of the game.
> 
> Water looks clearer today, might take some pics later on.
> 
> Thanks thanks for reading.
> Fil



Sorry to hear about your rummies. Did all 300 die? I would expect it would take a _lot_ of 2.5cm fish to die to see an Ammonia spike in a 2000L tank...


----------



## Costa

Edvet said:


> Strangely my light has always come on at once, fish never seemed bothered.


That's probably because you have all these rare plants that stun your fish when the lights come on


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> Well, I did a large water change yesterday. All my rummies are now dead.
> All other fish are fine.
> 
> The rummies have been slowly dropping since I got them, I have a suspicion that lots were dying and rotti





Filip Krupa said:


> Well, I did a large water change yesterday. All my rummies are now dead.



. makes sense what you said about a few die you cant see seem and it compounds the algae problem



zozo said:


> Just an idea, you might like to try.. Must be peanuts with a PLC.



was thinking the same myself with the PLC you can use up some of the spare outputs you have and have the lights come on incrementally


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Filip Krupa said:


> I am not actually that bothered. Setbacks are part of the game.



Fair to say this is a rubbish attitude to have, killing 300 fish and not caring is not part of the 'game'!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Iain Sutherland said:


> Fair to say this is a rubbish attitude to have, killing 300 fish and not caring is not part of the 'game'!!



Not sure what youre describing. 
If what I wrote reads to you as "I killed 300 fish and dont care". Then this is not a thread for you.

I wont cry over spoiled milk. Thats my attitude.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> Awsome monster project!! Realy nicely done...
> In the last video you mention the fish freaking out when lights come on!? I assume all comes on at the same time?



Well, it was the rummies freaking out. I did re-program the plc to phase the lights. It defo helped.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> Sorry to hear about your rummies. Did all 300 die? I would expect it would take a _lot_ of 2.5cm fish to die to see an Ammonia spike in a 2000L tank...



Well, i put in about 300, and fished out perhaps 100 dead yesterday, there are no live ones left. I did pull dead ones out regularily before yesterday, but only a few at a time, guess it all adds up.

Also, Ive a seachem ammonia monitor in. Never noticed a spike.
However, from what Ive read. It only takes an unmeasurable ammount of ammonia increase to feed green water.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> As said it's only a theory, you can check with a multimeter in the tank water and see what voltage is measured.. I red articles about it, stating as long as the tank water isn't grounded this inductive or capacitive stray current shouldnt have any impact.. Also had fears debate with an alledged electricity proffesor stating the same. I'm far from a professor and just an amateur using logics.. And my question was, if a light ballast or a driver containing coils is able to blast capacitive current into the tank over the atmosphere without a cable touching the water. Than why is it so darn far fetched to suspect there will be some current exciting again?. That it is blasted in over the atmosphere is prooven and measurable.. Me stating if that's a fact why doesn't the same current come out the same route, over the atmosphere? That question was never answered, mater a fact it was ridiculed. Probaly because it can't be measured.  Still fish freak out occasionaly.. A short capacitive peaking electro shock is a possible suspect imho..



Interesting!!! Where is my dusty old multimeter...


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> Interesting!!! Where is my dusty old multimeter...



Might like to read this.
https://www.dph.nl/article/cat-02/strayvoltages.shtml

Tho he makes some bold statements and has opinions about others opinions to be based on misinformation. I migt add, parts of his opinions and conclusions are based on not having or able to measure for all information.

As said in my opinion the most important question is completely ignored and deemed non excisting. But it stays a fact, light ballast can blast current into the water over the atmosphere without direct physical contact. But same current also exiting the tank over the very same atmosphere causing stress sensation on fish is considered a fairytale. It can't excist if it can't be measured? Since we always need a ground to be able to measure current. And the atmosphere obviously doesn't provide enough ground to measure it. So theoreticaly it is 0 without a ground, in practice i'm not so sure. There is more to electrical power than meets the eye.

I stand my ground  If it can get into the medium over the atmosphere without direct measurable physical contact, it likely can leave via the very same way.

Problem is, there is no device available able to proof it.


----------



## Filip Krupa

I used my multimeter and it doesnt detect anything. Although when I put my tongue (I recommend!) between the meter and ground, I can defo feel a current! Below .5 miliamps i guess.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Just got rid of about 1 kg of vallis.

Nearly fell in...


 

Replanted the pogostemon carpet to "behind" the tank. No one could see it in the middle...

Im also loving my dwarf sag carpet, though at this point its more of a lawn!!!

See for youselves!

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## ian_m

DutchMuch said:


> DIY UV's are pretty Intensely rare- because they r dangerous as hell to make-


Diy UV has been done before, but there are many gotchas.

The main ones are:
- There are two levels of UV exposure useful in aquatic settings, clarification and sterilisation. Sterilisation uses mush more intense and longer timed exposure.
- There is a water "dwell time" for UV to be effective. Move the water too fast and UV has little or no effect on algae and spores in the water.
- UV tubes have a finite life before UV generation falls (maybe a year ?). But then it is not necessary to run 24/7.
- UV tubes are generally held in a quartz sleeve, which allows the UV through (normal glass blocks UV), allows UV tube to run hotter and more efficient. Also allows easier cleaning.
- UV attacks most plastics, which is why UV units use glass or metal tubes to the section in exposed UV light.
- UV will degrade the micro plant fertilisers, so turn it of when adding fertiliser.

I suspect with a tank your size your are looking at a large pond type UV unit.

Much more info here.
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumUVSterilization.html


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> The main ones are:



Ian, helpful as always!!!

Thanks for the basics breakdown, i read a few paragraphs of the link too! Like it.
Shall read it tonight when kids are in bed, followed by a search for high output uv bulbs .

On the point of the housing material, I will likely use some black soil plumbing meant for outside. I believe it has UV resistant particles in the plastic due to expected exposure to the sun. Should be fun.

Fil


----------



## ian_m

Filip Krupa said:


> believe it has UV resistant particles in the plastic due to expected exposure to the sun.


Not convinced it will UVC resistant. Most UV equipment is contained in glass or stainless or specialist plastic. The Vectron UV unit uses a UV tube in quartz glass housing all contained in a special plastic tube. It states that the plastic fittings should be inspected regularly and replaced once "eroded" by the UV light.


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> Not convinced it will UVC resistant.



I have a suspicion the bulb i bought wont be efficient enough to cause a problem.
I will make a diy unit, but most likely replace it with a manufactured pond uv.

Any idea why they rate these UVs differently for ponds vs aquariums? 
E.g. 13w uv offered for ponds up to 10000L or aquariums up to 200L.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Edvet

I guess ponds are less "dirty" than tanks. Les kg fish/liter, larger volume so dirt falls to the bottom easier, temperature differences.


----------



## foxfish

Pond UVs are designed to combat green water, aquarium UVs are designed to combat Algae, parasites, and bacterial diseases.
I have read that you actually need a lot of UV to destroy parasites though!


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> Any idea why they rate these UVs differently for ponds vs aquariums?
> E.g. 13w uv offered for ponds up to 10000L or aquariums up to 200L.



That's a good question..  Likely it is turnover rate, in ponds this is generaly a lot lower than in aqauriums. And it's the contact time what makes UV more or less effective. If there is a longer contact time due to a lower turnover you could suffice with lower wattage.

In your case with a sump, it is best to install it in a paralel system with it's own pump. This way you can decide the turnover and regulate it's contact time. You simply run it over the UV and back into the sump, since the water in the sump is constantly refreched you'll get to a treat of the complete volume anyway. If you put it directly into the main pump outlet, than you are hooked to the main and also higher turnover and contact time will be much shorter, resulting in need of more wattage.

There is no doubt about it that UV definitively sterilizes, it burns the crap out of free floating single cell organisme. It is also used in swimming pools to reduce or completely eliminate the use of chlorine. Since it is prooven that germs can get resistant to chlorine, but less likely resistant to UV.

But than again, in how far is this a nessecity in a single fish tank? If you watch Youtube videos from vendors explaining "Why you should!". All explain that test runs confirmed they had less issues with the tanks with an UV installed. Kinda makes me wonder why they have issues in the first place. I'm doing aqaurium for the biggest part of my life and a can't remember the last time i had issues in which an UV could have prevented it or cured it.  Kinda makes me suspect that all these pro advocating is done by proffesional fish keepers with a sh*tload of aqauriums with a higher turnover in fish than water..  OK! Than having a UV in your system might be a very good idea. For a hobbyist with a single tank that gets a good and regular husbandry, you can put a huge questionmark to it if it is a need or just a waste of energy.

Anyway if you can afford it and don't mind putting the cost and energy in for you piece of mind. It wont hurt either..


----------



## Edvet

I would only advise UV in large interconnected tank setups (multiple tanks using one filtersystem) to prevent spreading of infections from one tank to another.
I don't know wether it's possible for you ( plumbing and tapwater quality) but i would just put the gardenhose in the sump and leave it running for about an hour or 2/3.


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> In your case with a sump, it is best to install it in a paralel system with it's own pump. This way you can decide the turnover and regulate it's contact time. You simply run it over the UV and back into the sump, since the water in the sump is constantly refreched you'll get to a treat of the complete volume anyway.



I might do exactly that. Thanks Marcel.

Got all i need exept for the steriliser itself. I've a sweet place where I could put it, and hook it up to the PLC.
Im looking at the pond uv sterilisers from all pond solutions. Need to wait for the bankroll before I buy one. Not sure about the size, 36w 4,500Lph throughput overkill? Could reduce the flow and REALLY irradiate that water...

Thanks for reading.
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> I don't know wether it's possible for you ( plumbing and tapwater quality) but i would just put the gard



Thats defo an option. Id have to hook it up to a carbon filter for chlorine.
For now, I fancy seeing what the fuss is about with these UV sterilisers.
Plus, another piece of kit to baffle visitors with, when showing off the tank 

Fil


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> 36w 4,500Lph throughput overkill?



I actualy have no idea..  But thinking about it, if it were me installing it in the sump i would go with a pump with UV build in. Put it in my sump and let it circulate in there..

It would actualy run as a recycler, if the unit for example is placed in the last sump chamber, than put a hose to so it pumps back over the filter media. Than what it pumps through is actualy filtered again and partialy pass twice or more over the UV again. It a double optimalaztion, it turbo's your filter capacity and UV capacity.

Something like this in diagram.





I think this way you can suffice with a rather small one if you run it 8 hours a day and it needs to sterilize 2000 litre.. than 4500 lph seems a bit much.

But as said, i never realy used UV in any of my aqauriums. Only did it once for a year and never bought a new one. Never noticed any difference with or without it. But if i would do it again in my sump..  I definitively would do it as described above.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Going by the article linked by Ian, the higher the level of exposure, the better for the overall health of the system.
I would prefer to oversize but use less, than undersize and see no benefit.

I like your idea of putting the outflow from the uv, through the sump filter to catch the dead nasties.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Edvet

And the cleaner the flow through the UV  the better effect.
Then again if you get a filtersock of sufficient density it might polish the water too, you could try a 100 micron one to see the effect.
Yeears ago i used to use a Vortex water polisher diatom filter
(https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-D-1-D...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0002602SW)


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> And the cleaner the flow through the UV the better effect.




Roger that.

I've a fine polyester batting on the return pump intake. Thinking to T off some flow from that, throught the UV, and into a very fine filter sock, and back into the sump.

Fil


----------



## Madhav

Filip Krupa said:


> Found a good deal, couldn't help myself.
> 300 new residents...
> 
> View attachment 118563






Filip Krupa said:


> Well, I did a large water change yesterday. All my rummies are now dead.
> 
> Fil





In just a months time, 
noo, this is least expected for the size of the tank. figured out any reason for the deaths?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Madhav said:


> figured out any reason for the deaths?



Not sure we ever can. Best bet, is what we have to settle on.

Best 2 bets i have are:

- weak stock
- something wrong with my water parameters

Either way, I will wait until the tank matures and stabilises before introducing any further fish, and even then I will introduce fish slowly (not 300 at a time!).

Other than that, I try not to dwell.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## 19Lee81

Absolutely love following this thread/project. I can only dream of having such a tank!!!... Keep up the amazing work and everything will eventually fall into place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

19Lee81 said:


> Absolutely love following this thread/project. I can only dream of having such a tank!!!... Keep up the amazing work and everything will eventually fall into place.



Thanks Lee!


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> Either way, I will wait until the tank matures and stabilises before introducing any further fish, and even then I will introduce fish slowly


That's best practice..  I guess seeing the size of that beast, it's a setup you would like to enjoy at least for a few years. Lets assume at least 3 or 4 years maybe longer?.. I don't see you rescape it that soon and that easy. But then what are a few months patience compared to the total time you want to keep it running? Impatience is the number 1 pitfall for the majority of lesser experienced aquarists. But this impatience is also fed a bit by general concensus based upon general commercial information since everybody wants to enjoy a stocked aqaurium ASAP. E.g the rule wait at least 6 weeks before stocking is such a rule supported with useless bottles with alledged life filter bacteria.

Anyway, imho and many may not agree, because it just hurts peoples hearts (more to say ego) to look to long at a planted tank without lifestock. An eager for completion beyond common sense..

But first look at your plants to determine the overall maturity. That's all you can see, for the rest you need a microscope and still don't know what your looking at. Or you need inaccurate test strips or what so ever still telling not so very much.

Get your plants to transition completely, meaning stop shedding old material and start growing new growth and wait for this growth to sufficiently mature. Only this can take already much longer than 6 weeks depending on several factors. I personaly rather would say make it 6 months. 

A good healthy biological ballance in plant growth, garanties a healthy balanced invironment with good water quality for life stock. An invironment like that aids fish in stress and even can heal the sick ones. Plants in distress, release an ammount of unwanted bioload into the water column, if that cycle yet aint worn out and completed. Than it's a domino effect if lifestock is introduced that needs to be fed and releases an unwanted bioload on top of that.
Stressed plants plus stressed fish don't have sufficient appetite to optimaly consume what you feed, you more likely create more imballance than anithing else.

Patience (is a virtue) in our hobby and it pays off 10 fold.. It's a lesson to many of us learn it the hard way. We pay only with hard cash and a bit of hurt pride for that (which is swiftly forgotton again). But the fish pay with their life (which is obviously irreplacable, they only die once).


----------



## zozo

Might add  and please don't take it personaly that i'm going to use your own words in this also as metaphore to make a point.

It's next best spot on example of an educated collective thought about fish in general. Because collectively the fish still is one of the least respected lifeforms in the animal kingdom. As if it's life doesn't mean that much to us.. But it should equaly as all others, especialy if you plan to care for it.

You said:
"Im not going to cry over spoilled milk!".

But actualy try to change thought for future lesson/prevention and realise.

"You killed the Cow before you got to any milk."

Than cry a little..

A small plaster on the wound may be another metaphore from Zoologist Konrad Lorenz.


> Every single reared to death stickleback, contributed more to wildlife preservation than any sign at a nature park entrance ever did.


But that only holds value if you learn from killing playfully.


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> You said:
> "Im not going to cry over spoilled milk!".
> 
> But actualy try to change thought for future lesson/prevention and realise.



If i understand you correctly, you're assuming I haven't learned from this. That is incorrect.

Simply stating that "I dont cry over spoiled milk", does not mean that I will leave it out of the fridge overnight next time.



zozo said:


> "You killed the Cow before you got to any milk.



I disagree, got plenty out of the rummies. They were a joy.



zozo said:


> Than cry a little..



Shant, life's too short.
It appears some people think Im not sorry enough. I personally wouldn't assume myself to be morally superior, and go around telling others how they should feel. Its unwise and unproductive.



zozo said:


> fish still is one of the least respected lifeforms in the animal kingdom. As if it's life doesn't mean that much to us.. But it should equaly as all others, especialy if you plan to care for it.



Largely agree, with the exception of human life, which I value more.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## zozo

You still took it personaly it seems, but dunno.. Sorry for that.. It wasn't meant as such and i'm not assuming anything about what you feel or think.. It's more meant as a hopefully helpfull collective message. Not to put any blame.. Hence if it was about that and tell my own story!? Honnestly then i'm as much to blame as anybody else in this hobby or catching fish for sport. Been there done that.. And at some point in life i stoped agreeing and acting to my own ignorant toughts and something changed.

Anyway thank you for reading too..


----------



## Oldguy

zozo said:


> some current exciting again


Depends on the potential difference. Prior to the EU Directive on 'live working' some UK workshops had earth insulated rooms (workshops insulated from the earth voltage) so that technicians could work on highish voltage equipment without being electrocuted. The potential difference is the key factor. Birds will land and perch on high voltage overhead power lines without ill effect ( in theory you can get a p.d. if your legs are far enough apart, but you need very long legs. Some power companies will or did lower maintenance crew onto very high voltage power lines by helicopter so work could be undertaken without cutting the power.


----------



## Oldguy

ian_m said:


> looking at a large pond type UV unit.


Most pond UV's are clarifiers not sterilizers. As you say its about flow rate and exposure time. The longer the UV tube the better. Pre-filtering is very important. Vecton 600's in parallel would be the smallest for Filip Krupa's set up. Cost of replacement tubes is a factor, the ones in the Vecton 600 are industry standard and can be bought online from a proper electrical supplier at very low prices. I do not trust eBay for this equipment (statements like genuine quarts glass are meaningless, its either glass or quarts). Aimed at the marine marked and at domestic potable water use are much longer units, but the replacement tubes are a tad pricey at the moment.


----------



## Costa

Deaths aside, I don't regard 300 2cm fish in 2000 liters heavy stocking. I bet the surviving 200 still haven't explored the entire tank.


----------



## zozo

Oldguy said:


> Depends on the potential difference.



A good example might be, beeing close to a very strong radio signal transmiting antenna in foggy weather. I never experienced first hand, but red reports than you can feel electric current through the atmosphere..  Or simple sparkplug, makes a spark through atmosphere.

Since everything that excists and especialy that what lives is an electrical potential on its own. And for example fish posses certain very sensitive electical sensory organs working with very tiny probably unmeasurable values such as lateral line and others also around their head. It might be that also very small potential differences in electrical force fields from light balasts and ore other forcefield emiting devices can have effect on these organs. 

Some experience fish freak out when all lights suddenly come on and others don't. Why is still officialy a mystery.. Read the old aqaurium guides, it's something as old as light in the hobby. And always the light itself was deemd to be the culprit. And the people experiencing contrary were/are ignored. I remember reading in the 1970's the advice about also installing a violet colored tube light. And switch this on first and off last before and after all other light, to create a more natural light cycle to not freak out the fish. And this is also i had for many years, till tube light dimming ballasts became available. 

Enough evidence around by now to scratch Lights as suspect a from the list.

A while ago i tried to discuss the issue at another forum.. My theory was completely ridiculed by some alledged knowledgeable electricians.
Instead of saying there might be something going on that we don't know and it needs further investigation i was accused of not understanding electricity and proclaiming bs.

Another brick in the wall?...


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> I bet the surviving 200 still haven't explored the entire tank.



You would loose that bet, as there are no survivors left 
The numbers were dwindling for a while, the 100 I pulled out on Sunday were the last ones.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Oldguy said:


> Most pond UV's are clarifiers not sterilizers. As you say its about flow rate and exposure time. The longer the UV tube the better. Pre-filtering is very important. Vecton 600's in parallel would be the smallest for Filip Krupa's set up. Cost of replacement tubes is a factor, the ones in the Vecton 600 are industry standard and can be bought online from a proper electrical supplier at very low prices.



Just looked at the Vectons, seem like a solid product.

Also, I found the below review at a website previously linked by Ian.
They claim that TMC's ratings are aimed at level 2 sterilisation, hence the "up to 600L", therefore when aiming for level 1 sterilisation, the Vecton 600 could serve a tank up to 1892 liters.
Should be a good starting point for me.


----------



## Oldguy

Filip Krupa said:


> level 2 sterilisation


TMC flow rates are a tad high, but it does depend as you say on the level of sterilization. I am an optimistic pessimist and aimed at white spot theronts as my target organism. There is confusion about turnover with UV units. Consider the time T for all of the tank water to pass through your UV unit.Then:

T = k(Tank Volume/Flow Rate of Water)                                                                                     NB Flow rate must be slow enough to be effective at sterilization

the constant of proportionality can be calculated (don't bother doing it) for 99% of the tank water to pass through the unit k = 4.6; for 99.9% k = 6.0 and for 99.99% k = 9.2. The calcs assume instantaneous mixing but with good flow rates for CO2 mixing/dosing/distribution you will be there. Still dead spots, that's life.

I took the valve of 100,000mW as the radiation does for white spot theronts.

To reduce flow rate through the UV unit use a by pass, that way you can fine tune flow rate with a big bucket and watch. (larger volume gives smaller % error.)

No need to run UV 24/7 a big unit only needs to be run for a short period of time (tube life is therefore extended.) Obviously if problems arise then 24/7  and zap the sods.

I run mine 8hrs a day taking advantage of Economy Seven. Hence three times the life of the tubes compared to 24/7 running.

A big unknown is, can you kill the target organism faster than it can multiply.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Oldguy

zozo said:


> electric current through the atmosphere


Take an 8ft fluorescent tube and hold at arms length and walk under a high voltage pylon at night. The tube should light up, especially at the low point over the cable run.


----------



## Costa

Filip Krupa said:


> You would loose that bet, as there are no survivors left
> The numbers were dwindling for a while, the 100 I pulled out on Sunday were the last ones.



Crap. Well it has GOT to be ammonia..


----------



## Oldguy

Filip Krupa said:


> Should be a good starting point for me.


Sorry Filip, forgot to say the Vecton 600 holds 0.3 litres not counting the hose tails. The volume of water in the unit exposed to UV is vital to the flow rate calucations, without it the dwell time can not be calculated.


----------



## zozo

Oldguy said:


> Most pond UV's are clarifiers not sterilizers.



Don't fully understand what you mean by this.. So i guess you mean used for this or that goal. Because UV kills single cell argonisme.. It doesn't discriminate.. If it clarifies by killig free floating algae cells it also kills/ sterilizes what's not algae. It always works both ways, unregarded the motivation it's used for..


----------



## Edvet

The amount of time and the strength of the UV rays something is in contact with will determine the amount of damage that is done.So short and low can harm single cell algae ( clear) but not more complex (multicellular) organisms (sterilize).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultraviolet_germicidal_irradiation


----------



## zozo

Edvet said:


> The amount of time and the strength of the UV rays something is in contact with will determine the amount of damage that is done.So short and low can harm single cell algae ( clear) but not more complex (multicellular) organisms (sterilize).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultraviolet_germicidal_irradiation



Ok thanks.. I get the picture..  This info doesn't always reach us via the commercial route.. Since it is always specified with Watt/Volume (Up to this or that), actualy not with L/h. Thus i may conclude that even if it is still sold as a UV strerilizer it might just only clear algae if you go up max volume and also increasing l/h.. But since this also is a form of sterilizng they are still selling the truth.  Only making you feel safer than you realy are and in the top range of its volume it might do zip to germs?


----------



## Edvet

True


----------



## Zeus.

Just a note but UV strerilizers do not  strerilize buy a long way in what ever capacity they are sold as *Sterilization* (or *sterilization*) refers to any process that eliminates, removes, kills, or deactivates all forms of life and other biological agents (such as fungi, bacteria, viruses, spore forms, prions, unicellular eukaryotic organisms such as Plasmodium, etc.) present in a specified region, such as a surface, a volume of fluid, medication, or in a compound such as biological culture media.

IMO they should be sold as UV disinfectors


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> Just a note but UV strerilizers do not strerilize



Would you say the same thing about sterilisers rated for level 2 sterilisation?
Or are we talking semantics?


Thanks
Fil


----------



## zozo

Did sime diggin.. 



> Class A — These ultraviolet water treatment systems must have an ‘intensity & saturation’ rating of at least 40,000 uwsec/cm2 and possess designs that will allow them to disinfect and/or remove microorganisms from contaminated water





> Class B — These ultraviolet water treatment systems must have an ‘intensity & saturation’ rating of at least 16,000 uw-sec/cm2 and possess designs that will allow them to provide supplemental bactericidal treatment of water already deemed ‘safe’. i.e., no elevated levels of E. coli. or a standard plate count of less than 500 colonies per 1 ml.  NSF Standard 55 "Class B" UV systems are designed to operate at a minimum dosage and are intended to "reduce normally occurring non-pathogenic or nuisance microorganisms only." The "Class B" or similar non-rated UV systems are not intended for the disinfection of "microbiologically unsafe water."


https://www.water-research.net/index.php/water-treatment/water-disinfection/uv-disinfection



> Power X Time X Area or microwatt-sec/cm2 (µW-s/cm2)
> 
> A short exposure time at high intensity can be as effective as a long exposure time at lower intensity, as long as the product of power multiplied by time is the same.



https://www.lenntech.com/faquv.htm#UV Dosage#ixzz5WpZ2ELWL

Microwatt = 0,000 001 W x 40.000 = 0,04 W-s/cm2 for optimal UV treatment @ 254nm.

This is where it gets intresting? Figur out how many seconds it takes for water to pass the length of the bulb at 1000 L/h = 0,277777778L/s =
277.8 cm³/s / devided over the chamber dimension in cm². Than we still need the convert bulb dimension+ total wattage to W-s/cm2

Than specific number on effectiviness and flowrate in the UV chamber x Watt can't be easily given. It depends on several factors. Such as density of and or what you like to kill etc..


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> This is where it gets intresting



Hehe 
I will let you guys think about it, while I install two Vectons 600 in line, and see how it goes 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## zozo

I thought so...


----------



## Oldguy

Filip Krupa said:


> Vectons 600 in line


Better in parallel. I can pm you with detailed calcs that you can scale up or down to suit.


----------



## Oldguy

Yes, there are lists of organisms and UV doses. Some die when you just show then the box the unit came out of LoL. Others are nuclear bomb proof.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Oldguy said:


> Better in parallel.



How so? I figured if I double the flow, I will get the same level of sterilisation, as with just 1 at recommended flow.
I will be putting this together on saturday, so keen to know what you think.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Oldguy

Yes and no. The conventional wisdom is in parallel so that the dose of radiation is delivered by each unit. However I like you have mixed views, for instance two  2' units in series should be virtually as good as one 4' unit as a stand alone. (tube end effects). PR Escobal's Aquatic Systems book is considered by many as the bible of aquarium technical matters and I refer you to him. (However I do have issues with some of his views as I believe there is confusion between glass and quarts, but this may reflect market sharp practice). The marine people go for parallel as do lfs on UV systems. Space was a major factor for me. Tuning the flow to the dose is the important factor. Cheers.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Oldguy said:


> Yes and no. The conventional wisdom is in parallel



Thank you for the insight.
I think I will go for in line for now.

I have a feeling the fact that you can service the uvs independantly is a factor for those who run parallel.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> Would you say the same thing about sterilisers rated for level 2 sterilisation?



Well for Sterilisation IME it should also have a Vacuum to remove air pockets as part of the sterilisation cycle in a sealed chamber, these UV sterilisers are an open system so sterilisation will never be achieved OFC


----------



## soggybongo

uv sterilizers has its place and really should only be needed in a qt if you have a healthy aquarium from the get go it is not needed at all. flow and size of unit needed in my opinion bigger the better and slowest flow possible without heating the water is my advice. and like zeus has just stated try to eliminate air pockets by mounting vertically i.e water in from the bottom and out the top and not how tmc advertise their product (horizontal). and lastly if you do buy one dont forget to clean the quartz glass within your maintenance schedule as it gets gunked up pretty quick.


----------



## DutchMuch

Just thinking here.
Green water caused by high silicates?


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





DutchMuch said:


> Green water caused by high silicates?


Green water caused by an ammonia spike as the Rummy-noses started to die.

cheers Darrel


----------



## DutchMuch

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Green water caused by an ammonia spike as the Rummy-noses started to die.
> 
> cheers Darrel


thank you <3


----------



## Filip Krupa

Connected the vectons in line.
Measured the flow at aprox 1,200LPH on a 10k pump :O

Thats some flow reduction!!!
I mainly blame the small 20mm pipe, 4 x 90deg elbows and the head of 1.5m. Need to rethink.

For now, bugs are getting zzzaped!!!




 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

dw1305 said:


> Green water caused by an ammonia spike



I am expecting another one.
The vectons are now on, and if they get rid of the green water, the ammonia will creep up until the filter is mature enough to process it.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Konsa

Hi
Have U thought about using floating plants to mop up ammonia and help with balancing tank out ?
I find them exceptionally efficient in initial and not only tank stages.
Regards Konsa


----------



## ian_m

You can always dose Prime or AmQuel (not Amquel+ as this removes nitrates) to remove ammonia. I and many others have used this technique for emergency fish tank operation when not possible to cycle a tank.


----------



## Oldguy

Filip Krupa said:


> service the uvs independantly is a factor for those who run parallel.


Inclined to agree with you. Otherwise an infinite number of very very short one in parallel would be better than one infinitely long one. All good wishes.


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> You can always dose Prime or AmQuel (not Amquel+ as this removes nitrates) to remove ammonia.



Good tip!
Although I have a worry.

My filter needs to mature asap, to handle the excess ammonia the green water is currently processing.

By adding prime, aren't I just delaying the inevitable? Or can I somehow step-dose it until the dose is zero and my filter is mature and handling all the ammonia.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Konsa said:


> Have U thought about using floating plants



I have, briefly.

The light at the water surface is spread very unevenly. Not even duckweed wants to grow properly

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Andrew Butler

Filip Krupa said:


> I mainly blame the small 20mm pipe


Why not use a bigger one then?


----------



## Konsa

Filip Krupa said:


> I have, briefly.
> 
> The light at the water surface is spread very unevenly. Not even duckweed wants to grow properly
> 
> Thanks
> Fil


Hi
I have grown Dwarf watter lettuce and Amazon frogbit in shaded corner(never gets direct sun) in my back yard  for lasy 2 years and even have some there now.Think most floating plants failure is due to too much surface agitation and plants being bashed all over.I grow mine sectioned with fishing line just under the surface so they don't  move arround and are growing like wild fire all the time with or without strong light over it.
Regards Konsa


----------



## ian_m

Filip Krupa said:


> By adding prime, aren't I just delaying the inevitable? Or can I somehow step-dose it until the dose is zero and my filter is mature and handling all the ammonia


Not really. The ammonia gets converted to bio available nitrogen compounds and filter still matures.

I had to do it when I bought a 2nd hand tank with fish. There was no mature media available as everything had been cleaned ready for transport, including all the old filter media thrown away. The supplied substrate (sand) been washed and cleaned and dried for me as well. So basically had to cycle the tank with fish in, daily water changes with dechlorinator to remove ammonia. Ammonia test kits showed zero, which may or may not have been true as some dechlorinators interfere with test kits, which I was unaware of at the time. Anyway fish all survived form many years and bred like...fish.


----------



## Filip Krupa

I'm getting good at this water change thing Ive been told is a cure-all! 

I'm using the return plumbing to create a back syphon to drain the tank, then add prime and fill it back up straight from the tap with 24 degree water.
Takes a while but requires little of my attention.

Missed seeing my tiger lotus...


----------



## Zeus.

Looking Good


----------



## Edvet




----------



## DutchMuch

Ugh


i wish i had this tank...



If you dont mind me asking, how much have you invested in it so far?

And how much a /m does it cost about?


maybe ill get one like it myself


----------



## Conort2

What fish are you planning to keep in this or still not decided? Are you gona replace the rummy nose? Obviously not all in one hit again, regardless of the size of the tank I don't think it was ready for 300 fish Due to how new the setup is. 

Starting to look great now, really filling it and maturing nicely!

Cheers

Conor


----------



## soggybongo

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Green water caused by an ammonia spike as the Rummy-noses started to die.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I also think the combo of 300 rummies intro and probably a few died initially to either being week from shipping/ stress along with the feeding them would have a massive impact on the bio load to cope with!


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> Ugh
> 
> 
> i wish i had this tank...
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, how much have you invested in it so far?
> 
> And how much a /m does it cost about?
> 
> 
> maybe ill get one like it myself



There is soo much possibility with this much real estate.
I feel like every corner of the tank is a different "aquarium" with its own, style and charm.
Perhaps I should let the scape deteriorate so that George Farmer decides to give it a makover 

The costs so far are aprox £6.5k. Monthly costs shouldnt exceed £60.
Its arguably a lot for a fish tank, but not for an all year round indoor tropical garden 

Let me know if you want a further breakdow of roughly where this money went.
I've details somewhere.

Also, VERY important considerations which made this project possible are:
- im not on a water meter
- i have tank water supply and drain plumbed into house waste
- my wooden floor is fully supported to take 2.5+ tonnes of tank glory

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Almost forgot to mention
Found this little guy yesterday!
I love bronze cories, they just dont give a damn about ammonia spikes and rotting fish.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Conort2 said:


> What fish are you planning to keep in this or still not decided? Are you gona replace the rummy nose? Obviously not all in one hit again, regardless of the size of the tank I don't think it was ready for 300 fish Due to how new the setup is.
> 
> Starting to look great now, really filling it and maturing nicely!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Conor



Not decided yet. I will focus on plants and growing my RCS colony for now. Besides, Im broke!

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Its now been 3 days since the water change and addition of UV. Happy to confirm the green water seems to have gone.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Also, Ive pheonix moss popping up randomly on the rocks. Im made up about it, and totally surprised. Anyone else had this happen?

sorry for the pic quality



 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## DutchMuch

God i can just imagine how pretty it looks in person...


The contrast of the sag. and the larger leaf plants is Perfect, that and the fact everything looks so natural and Wavy...!


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> God i can just imagine how pretty it looks in person...
> 
> 
> The contrast of the sag. and the larger leaf plants is Perfect, that and the fact everything looks so natural and Wavy...!



Thanks Dutch!

Peoples jaws tend to drop when they see the Beast. More to do with size, than my scaping skills I think.
Pictures simply don't convey scale.

If anyone here is ever in Liverpool, pm me if you want to see it.
Least I could do for all the advice Ive received.

Thanks for reading,
Fil


----------



## 19Lee81

Just wow!!!!!!..... I think I would seriously consider selling an arm, the dog and one of the kids for a tank this size (the Mrs would probably have to go too as she’d never allow it)... amazing!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conort2

Looks great! A shoal of red shoulder angelfish would look amazing in there. Or maybe a wild type discus.

Sorry just thinking of all the possibilities you could have lol! A massive South American community would look amazing.

Cheers


----------



## foxfish

I agree with Conor, that angle fish would be worth looking into.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Conort2 said:


> A shoal of red shoulder angelfish would look amazing in there



Just looked them up, I agree!

Maybe one day, when I give up on growing a massive RCS colony.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## DutchMuch

Filip Krupa said:


> Just looked them up, I agree!
> 
> Maybe one day, when I give up on growing a massive RCS colony.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Fil


i was going to say i like the stock as is tbh  but thats just me, even in my tanks i dont stock fish everything is nano.


----------



## Filip Krupa

This red lotus is the most stunning plant Ive ever kept. Still cant get over the purples on these new leaves.

Believe or not, the picture came out a little duller than the nake eye.



 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## 19Lee81

this is mine, probably my favourite plant in the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Im over the moon that the green water is finally gone. The UV stays!!!

Made a vid to celebrate. Enjoy



Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## 19Lee81

What is the name of your YouTube channel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

19Lee81 said:


> What is the name of your YouTube channel



Click on the title of the embedded vid above, it should take you straight to youtube.

Ta
Fil


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Watch the video on youtube by clicking where it says "youtube" in the video above.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

What he said at exactly the same time haha


----------



## 19Lee81

Subscribed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

You know how they always say "swords are heavy root feeders!"

All my swords grow well, in inert substrate and no root tabs. I guess its how Clive always says, do EI dosing and you wont have to worry about ferts.

Check out my echinodorus cordifolius. I bought it because I read its the largest growing one. I actually wish it stayed the size it is. See for yourselves.



Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## alto

Well done!

I’ve lost track of this journal and just did a catch up now 

300 rummy nose in 2000 litres - should do just fine, especially as auto drip was changing 400-600 litres per day 
Depending on which species you had, they may be sensitive to oxygen levels - green water can easily decrease oxygen levels (both as a living bacteria and as a dying bacteria) 

I’m dubious of any link between ammonia and your green water outbreak - for me it’s an annual Spring event ... most years it’s just a slight clouding of the water but I’ve also had the pea soup effect - which becomes a concern re oxygen sequestration 
I’ve yet to measure any ammonia during the “trigger” season (obviously won’t measure any ammonia during a GW event as any free ammonia will be rapidly consumed) 

Ultrafiltration (diatomaceous earth) is one of the most consistent methods for dealing with GW, UV likely comes in second (did nothing to my pea soup) 

Large water changes (as in 80-90% not a mere 50%  ) are helpful as it physically reduces bacteria level, and oxygenates water (most tap has significant dissolved gases including oxygen and CO2, depending) 

Rummy nose can be sensitive to shipping, die off usually begins several days following and may be the odd fish here and there, or catastrophic 
Columnaris may definitely be present (again death may be consequential or catastrophic depending on strain) and as this infects gill as a primary site, oxygen lack is again an issue 

You can certainly “prepare” your filter for sudden fish increases by feeding heavily for a couple weeks prior, but the more usual method is just to feed new fish sparingly over the first couple weeks, combined with frequent water changes 

Buying in smaller (juvenile) fish rather than adult size, generally improves success rate
- fish are definitely young and not aged
- smaller fish usually ship “better” re lower mass and volume for the limited water/oxygen present in the shipping bags
- young fish generally stress less over the crowding and change in environs than adult fish 
And of course, they present less of a bioload change when added to aquaria


----------



## alto

Filip Krupa said:


> Check out my echinodorus cordifolius


How long has it been in the tank?

Difficult to judge size in a photo, but it does seem smaller leafed than I’d expect


----------



## Filip Krupa

alto said:


> How long has it been in the tank?



About 2 months. Although the green water episode seems to have halted its growth.
I looks like it will grow even larger.

Thanks for the info dump.
Digesting now.


Fil


----------



## goldscapes

Is this on your Christmas list?


----------



## Filip Krupa

goldscapes said:


> Is this on your Christmas list?



LOL

Actually, Im struggling to take pics of plants in the middle of the tank. I might need a more low tech version of the blue eye. Would love to give you guys a "swim through" the tank 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## goldscapes

Whenever my tank is getting the better of me I take a look at this thread to cheer me up!

Have you tried a 4K GoPro on a stick? Move slowly and crop stills from the video?


----------



## goldscapes

If you’re serious about an underwater drone there’s a second hand Robosea Biki on eBay at the moment. It’s the perfect size for your tank and HOW much fun! (I’ve never used one though so might be a bit of a punt)


----------



## Filip Krupa

goldscapes said:


> Robosea Biki on eBay



Just seen it, the price is slightly out of my budget range, I was thinking more of a bag I can put my phone in!!! Hehe



goldscapes said:


> Whenever my tank is getting the better of me I take a look at this thread to cheer me up!



Haha that's hilarious!
Glad to be of use, any way possible 
Although to be fair, all the tech and plumbing helps narrows down maintenance to just trimming and water changes (and those are dead easy). My 50L shrimp tank gives me more hassle (tearing it down today).

Im actually planning a shallow 200L to sit next to the Beast. It will take excess plants from the big boy, possibly for re-sale.
I've got so much tech here, might as well recover some of the cost with little effort.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Cleaning under the carpet.
Just kidding, Im repacing part of it.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Rescape ongoing. Sneak peak below 

Rotala macrandra tissue culture pearling, despite being 70cm from the lights, and in the corner of the tank. I feel the Beast could grow any demanding carpet I wished. Maintenance on it? well thats another story...
(For those who feared such a deep tank wont have enough light at substrate.)


----------



## Edvet

Lookl\s like some big white thingies are gone


----------



## DutchMuch

Dear god that looks amazing
im carpeting rotala h'ra right now, i dont see why you couldnt carpet rotala mac with some precision. I recommend planting them Sideways however, than planting them straight up, then trimming them Down. That proves to be less effective when making a carpet.


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> Rotala macrandra tissue culture pearling, despite being 70cm from the lights, and in the corner of the tank



Impressive and proceed with caution IMO/IME, My carpet was struggling at one point so I increased the light intensity with extra lights and my carpet pearled like mad and was a sight to see and the carpet did really well then I started to get holes in my crypts increased the [CO2] increased the flow fitted reactors and so on until I had it pretty maxed out with the DC going clear at lights on with the setup at the time, then finally as the holes and melting got so bad I removed the extra lights but the carpet did great during the extra intensity. Crypt melt got so bad I ended up trimming them all back to the substrate level at one point, they all grew back fine esp when I decreased the light intensity. Mine was in 60cm deep tank but the depth from the surface of the water to substrate level was 50cm


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Lookl\s like some big white thingies are gone



They arent gone  
Sorry for getting your hopes up

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> I started to get holes in my crypts



I suspected i might have issues with crypts, I chose not to have any.

I got some monte carlo as well, seems to be doing fine.
The only problem is, I have no idea what to do with it haha

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> Dear god that looks amazing



Strong choice of words! Thanks! 



DutchMuch said:


> i dont see why you couldnt carpet rotala mac with some precision



Thats an idea!
However, I tend to gravitate to less maintenance heavy options. 
I will probably just grown the macrandra out and replant to a couple of places around the continuously offending white rocks 

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Mike~~

Hi Fil
I've joined ukaps today just to follow your journal - what an awesome tank!
Thanks for sharing the journey, its been a great read so far.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Mike~~ said:


> Hi Fil
> I've joined ukaps today just to follow your journal - what an awesome tank!
> Thanks for sharing the journey, its been a great read so far.



Thats AWESOME dude. Welcome to UKAPS!

Fil


----------



## DutchMuch

Filip Krupa said:


> the continuously offending white rocks


not going to lie

i chuckled at this.


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> not going to lie
> 
> i chuckled at this.



I expected Edvet to ban me, after I confirmed they aren't gone


----------



## Filip Krupa

The rescape continues.
On the subject of sword plants (again), Ive pulled one out to replant, but noticed how short and chubby the roots are.
My guess would be due to the inert substrate, the roots have been surving a nutrient storage role only.
Im very happy with this, makes my life easier when replanting. 

See vid for details.
Also, managed to split it into several plants. Going to have start giving them away.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Also, did a slight trim on other plants.


----------



## Edvet

Filip Krupa said:


> after I confirmed they aren't gone


De gustibus non est dispudandum  as the old Romans told.


----------



## Costa

Filip Krupa said:


> Also, did a slight trim on other plants.
> 
> View attachment 120326



And that's £150-200 worth of plants right there


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> And that's £150-200 worth of plants right there



I should really start selling...
That batch ended up in the bin.

Fil


----------



## Conort2

Filip Krupa said:


> I should really start selling...
> That batch ended up in the bin.
> 
> Fil


It'll help pay for the up keep of it if you're cutting that much away every time! 

Have you decided on the fish stocking yet or keeping it empty for now?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Conort2 said:


> Have you decided on the fish stocking yet or keeping it empty for now?



Not quite decided, although i do have hillstream loaches, otos and bronze cories in.
Only bought 6 cories, but have 10+ now. Its nice to see their numbers grow without my help at all.

I am paranoid about the tank filling up with algae if the RCS get eaten.
I think I will have to get over that fear at some point.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

First look below.

Plenty will still change:
- The alternanthera r. pink is growing out of control in the middle.
- The pogostemon I've pulled out will get spread around the tank.
- The rotala macrandra will not stay where it is.
- not 100% sure about the ash branches, more? Less? Tie moss? Tie hygro?

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

How much £££ worth of pogostemon is this I wonder?
Anyway, its going back in the tank


----------



## foxfish

I use to have a tank full of pogostemon, I really liked it but it did grow very dense and attracted some string algae.
However I found it really therapeutic to pull out the strands of algae, I used a thin piece of bamboo and twiddled it amongst  the bed of pogostemon, I could then slowly remove really long strands of algae that weren’t even visible before hand ... strangely very satisfying 
Your tank is proving to be an amazing success


----------



## Tim Harrison

Filip Krupa said:


> How much £££ worth of pogostemon is this I wonder?


A fair few quid, I shouldn't wonder. You could maybe have a go at selling some of your plants to help fund your tank, there are always plenty of takers for healthy specimens. Tom Barr @plantbrain sold cuttings from this tank and others https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dutch-something-or-the-other-120-gal.17797/page-35#post-372129...


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tim Harrison said:


> Tom Barr


 
The legend himself? Who wouldnt buy from him!

I'm working on a separate tank to take the surplus for sale. Curious how much demand there will be, guess will see!

Its all good fun.
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> Your tank is proving to be an amazing success



Makes me very happy to hear you say that!

There was quite a lot of (well founded) doubts thrown my way when I first proposed this project on UKAPS.
While its defo not a tank for everyone (for one, you need to be quite fit to work around it), I can confirn that most of those fears where unfounded or could be worked around.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> strangely very satisfying



Kind of like Dr Pimple Popper's vids on youtube?


----------



## 19Lee81

Filip Krupa said:


> The legend himself? Who wouldnt buy from him!
> 
> I'm working on a separate tank to take the surplus for sale. Curious how much demand there will be, guess will see!
> 
> Its all good fun.
> Fil



I would imagine there would be quite high demand once you get yourself a good reputation. Doesn’t look like you’d struggle with supplying.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hello Fellow Aquascapers,

I have another mad idea, and I need you to talk me out of it.
Im thinking of getting a silver arowana for the Beast.
Please tell me why I shouldnt!

Also, todays pics below

Thaks for reading
Fil


----------



## mort

Looking good, the extra colour really gives it depth.

Silver arowana get 3ft in aquariums and bigger in the wild, they grow quickly and will make your tank look like it kept in a teacup in no time. If you had 2000 gallons it would still be debatable.


----------



## foxfish

I think it is a good idea as when the Arawana grows to big you will be forced to get an even bigger tank and we can all enjoy a new thread...


----------



## DutchMuch

foxfish said:


> I think it is a good idea as when the Arawana grows to big you will be forced to get an even bigger tank and we can all enjoy a new thread...


^ i love this reply it was perfect. lol.





As for my general reply, this is the first time ive checked up on this thread in a bit, holy cow so much looks like its changed!!!!

I am always so jelous when i see this tank, a huuuge scape, healthy plants, pretty automated setup, what else can a man ever want? besides a large fish to go with it.

This scape is definetly making a big mark in the aquascaping history books imo, or at least it is for me. I've seen other large tanks but this is very... unique! Loving the scape and the improvements that go with it dude keep it up.


As for fish ideas: most people would put discus in a tank like that, i'd say that happens fairly commonly. So i wouldn't do that just because its pretty default. Arowana is a good idea, but as peeps have said needs more space eventually... So now you have to think, whats a mid level swimmer that will do great in a 520 gallon tank?
Well a spotted gar would be cool, as i believe they need (basically) a 400 gallon minimum. and you have around 520-530 gallons so your good on that i would think. Only problem is
 A: good luck having anything else... other than like bottom feeders.
problem B: sometimes they lash around, + the availability of them is preeetty hard to get a hold of one.

Now i know im listing north american natives but

can we all agree bluegill are pretty cool? lol. They are like the US version of discus sometimes, very colorful. Never decided to have one myself as i dont feel i have a large enough setup 


Edit:
wish i could buy and sell you plants / trade but im in the US


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> I think it is a good idea as when the Arawana grows to big you will be forced to get an even bigger tank and we can all enjoy a new thread...



If I ever get to buy a new house, I will look for one with a cellar big enough to swim in.
Or a house with an indoor pool I could convert, and still swim in...

It's dangerous to give me ideas...


----------



## foxfish

I built a 10,000 gallon cold water  koi pond for one customer around 30 years ago, the owner swims in it every day thoughout the year.
I have other customers who have heated koi ponds and swim in them during the summer.
One has two 5’ sturgeon swimming   amongst his koi collection.


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> huuuge scape, healthy plants, pretty automated setup, what else can a man ever want? besides a large fish to go with it.



Thanks!
Exactly...



DutchMuch said:


> most people would put discus in a tank like that, i'd say that happens fairly commonly



Well, I wouldn't mind except I do not fancy heating this much water to 30C. Electricity is expensive here, and the plants wouldnt appreciate it.



DutchMuch said:


> spotted gar would be cool



It would, I imagine it would wreck my scape too 


DutchMuch said:


> can we all agree bluegill are pretty cool?



Gotta look those up.



DutchMuch said:


> This scape is definetly making a big mark in the aquascaping history books imo, or at least it is for me. I've seen other large tanks but this is very... unique! Loving the scape and the improvements that go with it dude keep it up.



Strong words... thanks dude! Made my day!

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> I build a 10,000 gallon cold water koi pond for one customer around 30 years ago, the owner swims in it every day thoughout the year.
> I have other customers who have heated koi ponds and swim in them during the summer.
> One has two 5’ sturgeon swimming amongst his koi collection.



Nice... naturally filtered swimming pools are "in" lately, why not put some monsters inside aswell hehe.


----------



## Kezzab

A huge fish would totally ruin the sense of scale. The cool thing about this tank would be the potential big shoals darting all over.
K


----------



## Filip Krupa

Kezzab said:


> A huge fish would totally ruin the sense of scale



Damn...

Good point


----------



## Edvet

Arowana''s jump!
Having a large tank myself i went for smaller fish in the end, much more interesting to look at in the long run and gives much more scope for variety. I love it when the fish interact amongst themselves and other species, and having fry pop out of the growth unsuspectedly is  a BIG bonus. Also large fish might have a big influence on the tank ( amount of dirt/muck/rearanging the plants etc)
Think of the Amano Lisboa setup, you can sit there for hours and look at all the small living things in there. If it had three very big fish i''t wouldn''t captivate as much. Just my 2€cts.


----------



## sparkyweasel

I agree with those who said big shoals of small fish will look better, but if you want some big fish instead, what about Apollo Sharks, _Luciosoma spp_?


----------



## Conort2

Filip Krupa said:


> Hello Fellow Aquascapers,
> 
> I have another mad idea, and I need you to talk me out of it.
> Im thinking of getting a silver arowana for the Beast.
> Please tell me why I shouldnt!
> ]



I personally think the tank still wouldn't be big enough for an adult silver arowana. Also once it gets larger it will mess the scape up. Why not try denisonii barbs or rainbow fish? Not so small that they'd get lost in the scape and not too big that they'd mess the sense of scale. Also the colours on some species are amazing. 

I would go for a large shoal of the red shoulder angels I mentioned before. They'll get to a big size and look amazing with the red shoulders. They also have that look of altums about them but should be much easier to keep.

Cheers

 Conor


----------



## Lee iley

Filip Krupa said:


> I should really start selling...
> That batch ended up in the bin.
> 
> Fil


I would buy off you mate. If you were to start selling.


----------



## DutchMuch

Id like to ad to what @Edvet said,


George farmer says in one of his videos that, in larger tanks, it is more rewarding to have "hidden fish" that "reward" you when you find them.
Going on explaining how, the contrast of a Main schooling (or multiple) interesting types of fish hold viewers attention, and finding the hidden fish is like a viewer reward.

+1 for 1 dario dario who's with me?????






and +1 for bluegill/sunfish


----------



## mort

If It was my tank I'd be looking for a main group of fish and then some others that add more interesting behaviour. So apistogramma harems on the bottom and a medium sized cichlid for the middle and upper levels. The red shoulder angelfish are a nice suggestion but I would probably go for the often overlooked festivum, or perhaps a group of both in a tank this size.


----------



## Edvet

How about a large school of large rainbow fish like these:
https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/glossolepis-incisus/


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> How about a large school of large rainbow fish like these:
> https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/glossolepis-incisus/



Max size 15cm!!!
They would look amazing darting around.
RIP RCSs though...

Thanks for all the suggestions peeps.
I need to think about this

Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Wife keeps asking me to get some Discus. Only trouble is they would make my tank look smaller IMO. Told her she can pick any fish that doesn't get bigger than 3cm.
Only fish I have that gets begger is my SAE but they serve a purpose.

Tanks looking very impressive you have done great IMO. 

Not sure about your choice of DW but that's a personal choice, plus getting a big piece that works would be hard too.


----------



## sparkyweasel

Zeus. said:


> Wife keeps asking me to get some Discus. Only trouble is they would make my tank look smaller IMO.


That sounds like official wifely permission to get an additional tank.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> Tanks looking very impressive you have done great IMO.
> 
> Not sure about your choice of DW but that's a personal choice, plus getting a big piece that works would be hard too.



Thanks Zeus.
I agree on the wood, not overly sure about it myself.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Started getting BBA. 
Maybe caused by a clogged CO2 reactor, slowing down the flow (ooops).
All the co2 still got dissolved and plants were pearling so not sure if that was the issue.

Had some wine the other night, ordered a bunch of fish... should arrive this week.
This will include SAE, whould help with BBA, and a couple of elephant noses, cant wait, they look very interesting.

Gave the tank a good scrub today, and prescribed a blackout for 3 days to batter the BBA a bit, and will increase the co2.

Should have a nice vid for you guys next weekend, with all the new fish in.

@Zeus. - twigs are gone too!

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## foxfish

Tom Barr kept a single elephant nose in his Dutch something set up, I think it only ate live food though? (Bloodworm?)


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> I think it only ate live food though?



That is my understanding. Although frozen might do.
They eat slowly, so risk being outcompeted aswell, they will be a challenge!

Bloodworm, blackworm and turkey baster on standby! 

Fil


----------



## foxfish

If you read through his substantial thread, you get the impression he really likes his elephant nose.


----------



## sciencefiction

Filip Krupa said:


> Max size 15cm!!!
> They would look amazing darting around.
> RIP RCSs though...
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions peeps.
> I need to think about this
> 
> Fil



Not necessarily. If you get the shrimp population going long enough, plus the plants and hiding places, the fish will not be able to catch them all. I once added my clown loaches to a non-predatory tank I had been running for a while, which was full of shrimp and had a large group of corydoras.  The tank broke down eventually but the clown loaches hadn't managed to eat the shrimp. I found hundreds of them when taking the tank apart.

Nice tank by the way, looking forward to the development.
Its hard to decide on the type of fish but think about your plants as well. Larger fish may not be gentle to the plants. Damaged plants always equal algae.  On another hand, in person ,I find that small fish can be barely seen in larger tanks, although it may look good in a video... I have a 240 gallon indoor pond and I like my clown loaches and denison barbs. I have a large group of harlequin rasboras but I can barely make them out...Plus I like being able to sort of count my fish, no matter the size of the tank...

On a side note, I would consider growing emersed plants out the water in that tank. Then it would look like a real garden


----------



## Edvet

sciencefiction said:


> I find that small fish can be barely seen in larger tanks


I like sitting close up to the tank and realy "emerse" myself in it. I can't see in detail all the small fish from the couch/sofa indeed, just the large ones, but close up the small ones are very interesting.


----------



## sciencefiction

I generally prefer small fish. I am totally not a fan of tank busters and overstocked large tanks but what I see is this:






Vs. this


----------



## sciencefiction

And my tank is half the size of Filip's. I take into consideration that similar to mine, his tank is as wide as it is long and some fish will never be seen as well as in a standard width tank.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> Not necessarily. If you get the shrimp population going long enough, plus the plants and hiding places, the fish will not be able to catch them all. I once added my clown loaches to a non-predatory tank I had been running for a while, which was full of shrimp and had a large group of corydoras. The tank broke down eventually but the clown loaches hadn't managed to eat the shrimp. I found hundreds of them when taking the tank apart.



Agree. The RCS are everywhere, time to chance it.
I actually broke down my oscar and dollar tank lately and found shrimp in the gravel 



sciencefiction said:


> I find that small fish can be barely seen in larger tanks, although it may look good in a video... I have a 240 gallon indoor pond and I like my clown loaches and denison barbs. I have a large group of harlequin rasboras but I can barely make them out...Plus I like being able to sort of count my fish, no matter the size of the tank...



I admit not being able to count fish bothers me. No idea how many otos I've left.

However, what @Edvet is describing is absolutely true for The Beast.
Getting up close for some "fish spotting" is very rewarding.
I think "small" numbers of a selection of different species of fish/shrimp will make this even more rewarding.



sciencefiction said:


> And my tank is half the size of Filip's. I take into consideration that similar to mine, his tank is as wide as it is long and some fish will never be seen as well as in a standard width tank.



Youre right, but its not that bad. Fish tend to move around anyway so you get to watch them eventually.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Fish on order:

Columbian tetras
Endler guppies
Black widow tetras
SAE
Elephant noses
Bamboo shrimp
Assassin snails
Apistogrammas Agassizii
Galaxy rasboras
Cardinal tetras
Black neon tetras
Pinguin tetras
Red lizard whiptail plec
Dwarf puffers
Serpae tetras
Amano shrimp

Holy sh*t, need to stay away from ebay when drinking wine...

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Tim Harrison

Filip Krupa said:


> Elephant noses


I had one of those. Fed it almost exclusively in bloodworm and tubefix. It'd be difficult to do these days since no one around here sells live food any more. 
I don't think it's necessarily a good idea to get more than one, they can be very intolerant of their own species.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tim Harrison said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a good idea to get more than one, they can be very intolerant of their own species.



You might be right, for some reason I ordered 2.
Lets hope the tank is big enough to let them hide away from each other.
If not, one will have to go.

Fil


----------



## Edvet

Aren't they night active?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Aren't they night active?



Theoretically yes.
Although it seems once established, they do roam around during the day.

We shall see!

Fil


----------



## Tim Harrison

Depends on how brightly lit the tank is, how much cover there is, and tank mates. It mainly likes to hover around the bottom but will take food from the surface once established.


----------



## foxfish

I am sure your elephant nose will have a much better chance of surviving than the majority that get sold!
My local store sells them regularly, you can often see 10 or more crammed in a 2’ tank waiting to meet further torture and doom...
I have often been tempted to try and save one but, never actually bought one.


----------



## Tim Harrison

foxfish said:


> I am sure your elephant nose will have a much better chance of surviving than the majority that get sold!


I think so too, but I don't think the genus is suitable for an ordinary community tank. It deserves a dedicated biotope type tank with plenty of hiding places, dense planting, and subdued lighting. They are fascinating to watch, especially when they are rooting around in the substrate, using the snout to probe for worms.


----------



## Conort2

I think with elephant nose it's either a case of having one or a very large shoal as otherwise they single each other out. Two is the worst number for any territorial fish as one will get singled out. You have a load of space though so may be ok. I hope they do well for you, I think the biggest issue will be getting them enough food in a tank that size with a lot of other tank mates. The tetras are always going to be first to any food. 

Cheers

Conor


----------



## mort

I had a group of ten in a lfs display tank. It was a blackwater type tank with lots of branches and a nice sand bed. I had leopard bushfish and a school of angelfish as tankmates and it worked well. The tank was up for a couple of years, before someone bought the group, and I didn't lose any of them. I fed bloodworm mainly but used white worm and black worms, some chopped earthworm with live bloodworm and tubifex a couple of times a week. 
I wouldn't advise them for a normal tank as you won't see much of them.

Also with no disrespect meant, you have quite a mix mash of fish on order. Most are fine but you are mixing species that prefer different water parameters like hard water live bearers with soft loving tetra and cichlids. Your list also contains species that are likely to intimate others, notably the shy celestials with known aggressors like penguin tetra and nippers like serpae. You have the advantage of space but I'd consider reavaluating some of them before you add them and go for those that thrive together.


----------



## Filip Krupa

mort said:


> Also with no disrespect meant, you have quite a mix mash of fish on order. Most are fine but you are mixing species that prefer different water parameters like hard water live bearers with soft loving tetra and cichlids. Your list also contains species that are likely to intimate others, notably the shy celestials with known aggressors like penguin tetra and nippers like serpae. You have the advantage of space but I'd consider reavaluating some of them before you add them and go for those that thrive together.



Many thanks for pointing this out!

Fil


----------



## mort

Sorry to be overly negative but I've had to deal with problem stocking in a couple of tanks even larger than yours (maintenance accounts) and know what a pain it all is. The serpaes are the only one I think you'd be really better off not adding, the rest in theory should be less problematic (sometimes penguins are a pain unless you have a decent sized group). The space and cover your tank provides does make fish choice less than an issue and looking forward to seeing how things go.


----------



## Filip Krupa

mort said:


> Sorry to be overly negative but I've had to deal with problem stocking in a couple of tanks even larger than yours (maintenance accounts) and know what a pain it all is. The serpaes are the only one I think you'd be really better off not adding, the rest in theory should be less problematic (sometimes penguins are a pain unless you have a decent sized group). The space and cover your tank provides does make fish choice less than an issue and looking forward to seeing how things go.



I dont see being critical as "negative".
Its an opportunity to learn.

Thanks again for the input. Very much appreciated.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

As @mort  suggested I changed the serpaes for a couple extra whiptails.

All fish arrived, and seem happy exploring the tank.

The pair of apistos swam in separate directions and have not been seen together since lol

The pair of elephant noses explored for half hour then disappeared between the rocks. They are great, cant wait to see more of them once they settle.

Love the bamboo shrimp, love all the various tetras. Love it. Love it. Love it.

Been lurking around trying to spot the various species. As @Edvet suggested, very rewarding.

I will post some pics soon.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## DutchMuch

We need pics!!!!!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tank still looks empty. Lol

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

A vid of the 3 puffers



Thanks again
Fil


----------



## Edvet

Some angels might work.


----------



## DutchMuch

Very cool, not to much a fan of black skirts myself but its not my tank!

I think, koi angels, would be so freaking cool in this


----------



## mort

Looks good. I actually think it's cool to see black widow tetra as they are such an overlooked species popular in the distant pass, so it's nice to see them in a nice tank.
It might look empty but your at the early stage of stocking, the slower you go the better the tank will become. I'd personally see which fish you enjoy most out of those you have bought and massively up the numbers of them. You might love the puffers and add a couple of dozen more or be impressed by one of the open water swimmers, so i would sort that out before you add any larger show fish species. 
My brother has Columbian blues and they have matured into really striking fish, so much so that I'd love to try a huge group of them (or diamond tetra).


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hi Folks,

Just a quick vid.
I am hoping to post a bigger update over the weekend.

Thanks for watching
Fil


----------



## 19Lee81

Filip Krupa said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just a quick vid.
> I am hoping to post a bigger update over the weekend.
> 
> Thanks for watching
> Fil




 Bloody awesome tank!!!... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagillham

Always love the videos, particularly when Corys decide to photobomb every shot!


----------



## Filip Krupa

jagillham said:


> Always love the videos, particularly when Corys decide to photobomb every shot!



LOL

So true...
They are becoming a plague!

Fil


----------



## Tim Harrison

The sense of scale is amazing, especially the shots with the neons.


----------



## Edvet

( one of the joys of a large tank, you need to ''polish'' the water extra good ) ( add some extra filter socks somewhere)


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> ( one of the joys of a large tank, you need to ''polish'' the water extra good ) ( add some extra filter socks somewhere)



Agreed
Im in the process of thinking up options.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## sciencefiction

I think it's so much more natural when fish can swim in all directions instead of just back and forth. 

For water clarity I suggest you convert a filter to just sponges or put thin layers of sponges on top each tray of existing media. I can't recall what your filtration type is though...but if applicable to what I am saying the sponges should be medium or/and coarse. It makes a huge difference. Also, pre-filter sponges is a really good way of keeping your filters clean and thus your biological filtration optimal.


----------



## Edvet

One option is a Vortex diatom filter ( i used to use one before i killis it with rinsing it out in to hot water) but nowadays they can only be found in the USA as far as i know. It's a simple filter, you load it up with diatomic earth and  run it for a few hours. This realy cleans the crap out of your water.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> One option is a Vortex diatom filter ( i used to use one before i killis it with rinsing it out in to hot water) but nowadays they can only be found in the USA as far as i know. It's a simple filter, you load it up with diatomic earth and run it for a few hours. This realy cleans the crap out of your water.




Good shout. I forgot about those.
Ive seen a dude on youtube using one to scrub green water. It was impressive.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

So, the new fish have been settling for about 2 weeks.

- love the dwarf puffers, snail population seems unchanged for now, which is a good thing
- the 2 elephant noses are great fun to watch, really clumsy eaters. They had to be separated due to aggression (I guess the Beast isnt big enough!), I had to fish out the smaller enose out of the sump twice, after the second time it went straight into my newly built rimless 200L long, not sure if I will be keeping it long term
- the SAE seem happy muching away on my plentiful algea, only got 5, should get more
- the penguin and black neons have been a bit shy, keeping to top middle of the tank
- the black skirts and columbian tetras are fab, always active, drawn to me when Im standing by and greedily munching on anything i throw in, should get more
- the black phantom tetras are a bit meh, very shy always hiding under plants
- bamboo shrimp are great, hard to spot but a treat when you do
- endler guppy males are very nice looking, still tiny though
- bad times for the 20 cardinal tetras, 4 were DOA, most of the rest dropped after 24hrs, i think there is about 2 left in the tank
- got 35 neons at a LFS, big, bright and cheap, couldnt resist, they are doing very well
- the 3 whiptails, found 1 dead after a few days, and can only ever spot 1 at a time so not sure how many are left. Should be great once bigger and coloured up
- amano shrimp are doing great, only got 5, should get more
- the apisto pair, I can only ever spot one, always on a hunt, good fun to watch. I think the larger one (female?) is either dead or staking a territory somewhere hard to see
- galaxy rasboras came tiny, they keep low in the middle of the tank so not much fun so far

The tank has been without co2 for 4 weeks now (been having issues with supply), so it all looks a bit drab, no major issues. Been giving it only a couple of hrs light each day.

I am thinking of how to polish the water. Some options so far:
- convert my HMA filter to a diatome filter
- DIY a massive filter from a 5L plastic bottle and a powerful pump, only to be used when needed
- planning to modify my sump to get rid of filter socks, and replace with strips of polyester matting, to be replaced weekly

I might do all 3, we will see.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

I am warming to the idea of a group of angel fish, but worried about the smaller fish and RCS, but also there is a strongish current around the glass of the tank, with calmer waters in the middle, will angels not mind?

Thanks again
Fil


----------



## Edvet

Just wait a bit with the angels , mine dined on young freshly introduced cardinals, but left them alone when the cardinals  were adult size.  You could make some "woodpile"" in the quieter middle from some lighter twigs/branches where the angels can''t get too that easily.


----------



## mort

You black phantoms, penguins and black neons are probably shy at the moment as it's still early days but more likely you don't have enough. In a smaller tank a group of ten wuld make them feel secure but in yours with the extra space you'd likely need to up that quite a bit. The other species like the Columbian are simply bolder. So you could up the numbers of the others if you like them or see if they settle in and become more adventurous as you add other fish.
I wouldn't be overly worried about the angels eating the cherry shrimp as you have an elephant nose that will likely reduce the numbers anyway. Sorry I didn't know you were planning a shrimp population before or I would have warned you. It doesn't mean you won't be able to maintain a nice shrimp population but I'd be very surprised if they weren't heavily predated.


----------



## Filip Krupa

mort said:


> You black phantoms, penguins and black neons are probably shy at the moment as it's still early days but more likely you don't have enough. In a smaller tank a group of ten wuld make them feel secure but in yours with the extra space you'd likely need to up that quite a bit. The other species like the Columbian are simply bolder. So you could up the numbers of the others if you like them or see if they settle in and become more adventurous as you add other fish.
> I wouldn't be overly worried about the angels eating the cherry shrimp as you have an elephant nose that will likely reduce the numbers anyway. Sorry I didn't know you were planning a shrimp population before or I would have warned you. It doesn't mean you won't be able to maintain a nice shrimp population but I'd be very surprised if they weren't heavily predated.



Thanks Mort.
The RCS colony is already in. I wonder how much the enose will predate on them, it looks really clumsy and the RCS are quick.
Anyways, it wont be a biggie if I loose some/most.

Fil


----------



## Edvet




----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


>




Yes! Thats the exact vid Ive seen before. Got my creative juices flowing!

So far, Ive modified my sump to take a strip of poliester matting instead of filter socks, and Ive zip tied some thick material to the main overflow pipe to do some extra polishing for a few hrs.




 

 

Thanks for reading!
Fil


----------



## Edvet

Ate those shrimp in your filter


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Ate those shrimp in your filter



Casualties of progress!
Saved most though...


----------



## Filip Krupa

Extra filtration left on overnight.

Its made a difference already!


----------



## foxfish

Much better!


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa

Im quite impressed with this. Gotta love low tech solutions that work.

Might not bother with anything else!


----------



## Filip Krupa

PLC update

Finally got a box of switches wired to allow me to easily and quicky switch stuff on/off.
Its located high in a cupboard between the two tanks it serves.

LOVE IT

Starting to really feel the possibilities that the Logo8 offers.

Right now, it still serves as simple timers for 2 tanks, with switches reversing whatever the timer is telling sockets to do. (i.e. if lights are on due to timer, the switch will turn them off).
To be honest, its not perfect but it will get better as I continue to mess about, and start learning from Ian's tankymctankface programs.

Big thanks to @ian_m & @Zeus. for their advice! I wouldnt be able to get to this point without it.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## DutchMuch

that looks like a lot of wiring and stuff! I have no clue what it is but looks fancy! nice!

Tank is looking great as usual but u dont need me to tell u that


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> that looks like a lot of wiring and stuff! I have no clue what it is but looks fancy! nice!



It looks complicated, but its not once you read a little of Ians post on PLCs. Totally worth learning.
The programming part still looks complicated to me, but I know it will makes sense little by little.
Like with all else.



DutchMuch said:


> Tank is looking great as usual but u dont need me to tell u that



Lol. I actually DO need you to.
It motivates me like nothing else!

Thanks again for reading
Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> start learning from Ian's tankymctankface



Will be well worth the effect IMO/IME once I understood how it worked I implemented it straight away and have never gone back to the conventional timers on logosoft as i can change one timer them change them all thanks to Ian's software


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> Will be well worth the effect IMO/IME once I understood how it worked I implemented it straight away and have never gone back to the conventional timers on logosoft as i can change one timer them change them all thanks to Ian's software



Got it sorted! Solid!

Also, for those who enjoy the vids 
Make sure to watch in HD!



Thanks
Fil


----------



## Edvet

(glass needs cleaning though "missed some spots", inside and out side)


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> glass needs cleaning though "missed some spots", inside and out side



Lol
I was hoping you wouldnt notice!
Shouldnt record in HD...

Fil


----------



## Edvet

Must say it looks good though!
(would like to see it come together a bit more, looks a tad chaotic, maybe less plantspecies but larger groups?)


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Must say it looks good though!
> (would like to see it come together a bit more, looks a tad chaotic, maybe less plantspecies but larger groups?)



I agree. Defo chaotic in places.
There is one place in the tank that I am truly happy with.

Perhaps I should make short vids about specific parts of the tank and get feedback from you guys.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Separate tank, but Beast related. So...

Finally finished setting up the 200L
It will take trimmings from the Beast, possibly for resale.

The Beast's PLC is also controlling the 200L.

The lights are 4x10w Toolstation floodlights, on a frame of stained and oiled decking boards I had lying around. Total cost aprox £50.

Got a bunch of bolbitus split yesterday.


----------



## Edvet

Acrilyc tank?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Acrilyc tank?



Yup.

Beast leftovers


----------



## Filip Krupa

Happy Monday!!!


----------



## DutchMuch

Filip Krupa said:


> Happy Monday!!!
> 
> View attachment 121900


oh my GOD
this tank is literally my dreams  

*large high tech absolutely huge and stunning


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> oh my GOD
> this tank is literally my dreams
> 
> *large high tech absolutely huge and stunning



Thanks Dutch!

Its defo big enough


----------



## Edvet

Either it''s not in the living room or you have a very lovely missus (mine is in the livingroom but not THAT intrusive 

37641454_00005139 by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Either it''s not in the living room or you have a very lovely missus



Its in the living room, and she loves it!

She also knows that a busy Fil, is a happy Fil
Smart lady 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Happy weekend!!!

Maintenance underway!


----------



## Marc Davis

Filip Krupa said:


> Its in the living room, and she loves it!
> 
> She also knows that a busy Fil, is a happy Fil
> Smart lady
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Fil


This is so true. Being creative with my tanks and maintaining them makes me better at everything else in my life. Thats not exaggerating at all.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Marc Davis said:


> Being creative with my tanks and maintaining them makes me better at everything else in my life. Thats not exaggerating at all



Agree 100%.
Taking on responsibilities and SMASHING them, as opposed to half-assing. Is the only way to true happiness.

Keep on tanking!
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Echinodorus cordifolius is becoming my favourite Beast inhabitant.
Looks amazing, and grows well.

I am starting to have too much of it. Need to start selling soon.

Fil


----------



## DutchMuch

Filip Krupa said:


> Happy weekend!!!
> 
> Maintenance underway!
> 
> View attachment 121990


takashi amano jr. here

except he (you) does everything himself

heck yes.


----------



## Jack G

Absolutely amazing! 

You're wife is a very understanding woman also!


----------



## Edvet

Look for E.uruguayensis/horemanni; leaves can reach the surface in my tank(75 cm), nice narow leaves.


34576152_horemanni by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> takashi amano jr.



I wish!

Then Id have a team of assistants dying to help me


----------



## Gregory Day

Great looking tank


----------



## DutchMuch

Filip Krupa said:


> I wish!
> 
> Then Id have a team of assistants dying to help me


not to de-rail this thread

but i always thought is was... kind of weird that he used people to do the scape. or make it i mean.... (for some scapes)

In my opinion that kind of means, ya know, it wasn't "ALL YOU" who did this "master scape" i think he kind of just had the Bigger name sometimes.

i'd honestly be extremely interested in finding who some of his assistants where and if they had taken on competitive scaping themselves!


----------



## Filip Krupa

DutchMuch said:


> i'd honestly be extremely interested in finding who some of his assistants where and if they had taken on competitive scaping themselves!



I have a feeling that his assistants were volunteers, and he really was doing it for them.
Aprenticeships are big in japan. Can you imagine being able to say that you studied with the great late Amano?

Wouldnt be surprised that they did it for free too!
You can see how intensely focused they are, and how carefully they listened to him.

Fil


----------



## DutchMuch

Filip Krupa said:


> I have a feeling that his assistants were volunteers, and he really was doing it for them.
> Aprenticeships are big in japan. Can you imagine being able to say that you studied with the great late Amano?
> 
> Wouldnt be surprised that they did it for free too!
> You can see how intensely focused they are, and how carefully they listened to him.
> 
> Fil


if they did truly volunteer
hope they got good life going on! they definitely deserved it!


----------



## Filip Krupa

4L just arrived
Lets hope it lasts


----------



## Filip Krupa

The rotala m. Is taking over the place... it grows too quick!!!


----------



## Edvet

Put it in the middle and let it grow out?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Put it in the middle and let it grow out?



Oh... didnt think of that.
Ive got mixed feelings about it. Doesnt look as pretty as I would like.

But a massive bunch in the middle could look interesting...

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Beastly night falls...

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## sciencefiction

Wows, the beast is looking great!


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> Wows, the beast is looking great!



Thank you!

Loving the deep red peruvian ludwigia.
Im spreading it around


----------



## Costa

So envious of people that successfully grow ludwigias. I always failed miserably, the stems die on me after a while. Great tank Filip!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> So envious of people that successfully grow ludwigias. I always failed miserably, the stems die on me after a while.



Thats surprising!
In my limited experience, ludwigias have been the easiest plants to grow. Must be my tap water, Ive been blessed with some very soft stuff.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## alto

Filip Krupa said:


> Ive got mixed feelings about it. Doesnt look as pretty as I would like.


If this is in reference to the Rotala macrandra, it’s easy to grow, but more difficult to get it looking brilliant


----------



## Filip Krupa

alto said:


> If this is in reference to the Rotala macrandra, it’s easy to grow, but more difficult to get it looking brilliant



Makes perfect sense!
Thanks Alto

My light and co2 levels might be too low.
Either way, I am not tempted to mess about since all else is growing well.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Im thinking of selling some of these swords, but not sure what they are.
They were sold to me as bleheri, but they seem too short for it (20ish cm tall)

I got a bunch of bleheri at the time, and it quickly became apparent that there was 2 species in the mix, so at least 1 of them was incorrectly named. Ive since got rid of the other, it was growing MASSIVE.

Any ideas if this is indeed bleheri, or something else?
Also, im sometimes getting single leaves on very long stems. Is that weird?
See pics below

PS, managed to get most neons out of the shots. The neons and cories seem to be taking turns photobombing my shots!


----------



## Zeus.

Looking really Good M8


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> Looking really Good M8



Thanks Zeus!!
Appreciated.



Filip Krupa said:


> The neons and cories seem to be taking turns photobombing my shots!



Just realised... not fed them today... 
No wonder Im being followed all around the tank!

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Edvet

Filip Krupa said:


> but not sure what they are.


they make me think of E. cordifolius, many color varieties of them though.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> they make me think of E. cordifolius, many color varieties of them though.



Dont think so, I have cordifolius as well, its quite different size and foliage wise.
Unless its a variety as you suggest.

I know its hard identifying off a pic, appreciate the suggestions.

Fil


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Filip Krupa said:


> I know its hard identifying off a pic, appreciate the suggestions.


@Mick.Dk  is your best bet for a definitive ID.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Conort2

Looking amazing now it's filled in. Any ideas for further fish stocking yet? 

I wasn't sure about your initial stocking but looks great in a tank of that size.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Filip Krupa

Conort2 said:


> Looking amazing now it's filled in.



Thank you!!!



Conort2 said:


> Any ideas for further fish stocking yet?



I am thinking of angel fish, perhaps a variety that doesnt grow too big to give my neons a fighting chance.

Or I might go nuts on more neons. My LFS offered me a 100 xl ones for a really good price.

Either way, wont be for a while. I've not properly worked since november so budget is tight.

FYI - I'm changing careers, and the Beast actually helped with that! I will make a proper update about it, once Im back at work at the end of March.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## foxfish

I would like to say that your tank must be one of the most successful planted tank attempts I have ever seen!

Quite amazing when you look at what you have achieved especially considering the amount of folk who struggle to grow a 8” patch of grass or a single specimen plant!

I wonder how much more tolerance the huge volume of water offers compared to the more average size tank?
At first, I also wondered how on earth you would manage to keep enough C02 in that amount of water but that has just not proven to be an issue! 

What ever you have done and are doing must be as close to perfect as you can get in this hobby.
Obviously you have had luck on your side too, to get the lights and Co2 spot on without any real base figures to work with was very lucky but full credit to you in every way for producing a remarkable achievement.


----------



## Edvet

In my experience angels don't eat neons when added later/neons are adult. Adding young, cardinals in my case, to adult angels..............................not a great idea.


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> I would like to say that your tank must be one of the most successful planted tank attempts I have ever seen!



Wow... made my day dude!!!
Thank you.



foxfish said:


> I wonder how much more tolerance the huge volume of water offers compared to the more average size tank?



Thats a good question, to which I dont really have an answer since I dont keep a close eye on my parameters.



foxfish said:


> At first, I also wondered how on earth you would manage to keep enough C02 in that amount of water but that has just not proven to be an issue!



I would agree, not really an issue. Although I do have a custom made 600mm tall co2 reactor on a 1500mm spray bar.
I dissolve aprox 6kg of co2 in 3 weeks.
Also, poweheads are a must in order to spread the co2.



foxfish said:


> What ever you have done and are doing must be as close to perfect as you can get in this hobby.



I dont think a "perfect" spot exists, I think the point of "balance" moves depending on light intensity. I much prefer to eyeball my tank than confuse myself with parameters. Unless something catastrophic is happening, like a mass plant melt etc.

About 2 months ago I had some BBA appear on a 7hr light period. 
Did 5 days of blackout, then I increased the co2 and shifted it to start 3hrs before light on (instead of 2hrs) + reduced the light to 6hrs.
And BOOM, while bba is still visible in places, its not progressing, and everything is growing nicely.



foxfish said:


> Obviously you have had luck on your side too, to get the lights and Co2 spot on without any real base figures to work with was very lucky but full credit to you in every way for producing a remarkable achievement.



The biggest luck factor that I am aware of is is my tap water. Its very soft!
Im sure there are other factors that I am not aware of being a noob.

Everything else is a matter of good design, execution and tweaking.
At this point, the amount of tech involved makes my life so much easier, I would probably fail at keeping a low tech tank 


Thanks again
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

I should add, I am thinking of making more vids/pics but not sure what I should cover.

If anyone would like to see a vid explaining, or pics of how I run particular things. Please let me know!!!

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Edvet

Since i had good succes with low dose 24/7 CO2 in my large tank ( better then trying to go high tech which led to BBA) the size of the tank might be a factor.
I am guessing the light levels will be lower in large tanks due to size (levels drop squared to distance) and CO2 will probably be in the solution longer and thus availabe longer. I didn't need special adaptions to the flow, or didn't make them at least and didn't have problems. Just couldn't use all plants, some never took hold (mayacca fluviatilis, tonina). I could grow "carpet like" plants like tenellus, sagitaria and lileaopsis, not very dense, but pleasing enough. Large swords were the best.


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> Echinodorus cordifolius is becoming my favourite Beast inhabitant.
> Looks amazing, and grows well.



That's a plant that loves to pop the surface and grow on with emersed leaves. To force it to go emersed you need to start trimming it, cutting away new youg submersed form leaves from its rosette.. This will trigger to older leaves to grow taller towards the surface. Than once it stick a leaf out of the tank it will soon wither away. But Echinodorus have a build in sensor for that. Don't cut off the first dying emersed leaves, just leave them on the plant. It will pick up that it's time to grow out emersed form leaves.

After that you will see long leaf stalks appear with a small rolled up leaves.. This leaf will slowly unfold after it is above the water line and grow bigger. The plant will entirely stop growing submersed leaves and only shoot out long leaf stalks and emersed form leaves on it. After that flower stalks will soon follow with beautifull white flowers. Flowers grow in little groups and each little group of flowers forms a new plantlet on the flower stalk.

Thus isntead of thinning out and selling its runners  If it were me, i would keep them and force the big ones to grow emersed. Than you have best of both worlds.. Emersed E. cordifolius surrounded by a group of young submersed form pants.

I see you already have one leaf reaching for it.. It wants too.. And since it's an open top tank.. I guess that's what an open top tank is for.. Enjoy all that comes out the top..


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> I am guessing the light levels will be lower in large tanks due to size (levels drop squared to distance)



As I understand, levels drop square to distance from a point source radiating in all directions. I think when we use LEDs with reflectors all pointing down the light loss is not that bad, even at 750mm.



Edvet said:


> Just couldn't use all plants, some never took hold (mayacca fluviatilis, tonina). I could grow "carpet like" plants like tenellus, sagitaria and lileaopsis, not very dense, but pleasing enough. Large swords were the best.



So far The Beast can grow anything I throw at it. Even if macrandra isnt blood red, and the alternanthera reineckii pink gets algea very easily.
I have a feeling youve tried a lot more species than me.

Agree on swords, when the traditional "centre piece" plants become background, they are mesmerising.
Actually, I managed to sell a cordifolius mother plant on the famous bidding site. I was just checking if there is any demand, got snatched 4 days in! Couldnt believe it!

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> That's a plant that loves to pop the surface and grow on with emersed leaves. To force it to go emersed you need to start trimming it, cutting away new youg submersed form.. This will trigger to older leaves to grow taller towards the surface. Than once it stick a leaf out of the tank it will soon wither away. But Echinodorus have a build in sensor for that. Don't cut off the first dying emersed leaves, just leave them on the plant. It will pick up that it's time to grow out emersed for leaves.
> 
> After that you will see long leaf stalks appear with a small rolled up leave.. This leaf will slowly unfold after it is above the water line and grow bigger. The plant will entirely stop growing submersed leaves and only shoot out long leaf stalks and emersed form leaves on it. After that flower stalks will soon follow with beautifull white flowers. Flowers grow in little groups and each little group of flowers forms a new plantlet on the flower stalk.
> 
> Thus isntead of thinning out and selling its runners  If it were me, i would keep them and force the big ones to grow emersed. Than you have best of both worlds.. Emersed E. cordifolius surrounded by a group of young submersed form pants.
> 
> I see you already have one leaf reaching for it.. It wants too.. And since it's an open top tank.. I guess that's what an open top tank is for.. Enjoy all that comes out the top..



Thanks zozo!
I can pretend I know what Im doing now 

Ive been cutting these long stemmed leaves off out of fear of blocking light, perhaps I should let one plant go nuts, just as a learning experience.

Fil


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> Thanks zozo!
> I can pretend I know what Im doing now
> 
> Ive been cutting these long stemmed leaves off out of fear of blocking light, perhaps I should let one plant go nuts, just as a learning experience.
> 
> Fil



I bet you're going to love it!.. And the misses too.. Flowers for free and Echinodorus emersed flowers all year long, it keeps comming..

You can expect this.. And this is a E. Kleiner Bär cultivar. a tad smaller but still a big plant easily over 60cm. E. cordifolius grows even taller.

See the new young plants right hand side growing from the flower stalks. These stalks keep growing and bend over. In search for ground or water.
Once it has found this the plantlets on the flower stalk grow bigger.


----------



## Edvet

Filip Krupa said:


> I think when we use LEDs with reflectors all pointing down the light loss is not that bad, even at 750mm.


it stil will be squared to distance, just more of the original light is going in the correct distance. I still use a  HQI giesemann unit with a good reflector ( been using it since the start, only exvhanged bulbs one).


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> See the new young plants right hand side growing from the flower stalks. These stalks keep growing and bend over. In search for ground or water.
> Once it has found this the plantlets on the flower stalk grow bigger.



Amazing!!!


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> The biggest luck factor that I am aware of is is my tap water. Its very soft!



 I think has helped as well  Green Aqua use remineralised RO water and UV filtration on their tanks too, which will be similar to the water that runs out of your tap, may be its not a coincidence that your both having great results


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Filip Krupa said:


> The biggest luck factor that I am aware of is is my tap water. Its very soft!





Zeus. said:


> I think has helped as well  Green Aqua use remineralised RO water


I think you are both probably right.

I don't think hard water is <"an insurmountable obstacle"> to having a successful planted tank, but you definitely have more control when you start from a known datum, and if that datum is close to zero it makes life easier again.

You can always add solutes to water, taking them away is much more difficult. If you start at zero (RO), or have very soft water, the only nutrients in the aquarium are those that you have added.

*Hardy Ornamental Nursery Stock*
I'll put this bit in, it is tangentially relevant, but partially because this was where my <"academic career both started and ended">.

The "no initial nutrient datum"  was what ornamental nurserymen discovered at the beginning of containerised plant growing. Rather than having a soil based (<"John Innes"> type) potting compost with an initial unknown amount of nutrients, pH etc., you could use an inert, sterile medium that had good air and water holding properties, but very few nutrients and a low pH.

Very <"white sphagnum peat">, from the upper layers of peat bogs ("<ombrotrophic mires>"), had always been regarded as of limited use as a growing medium, because it was acidic and devoid of nutrients, but now it became "white gold" because of its excellent physical properties as a potting compost for containers. You could control nutrient addition with controlled release fertilisers, and raise the pH if required.

There are environmental downsides to <"sphagnum peat"> as a potting compost and to RO <"as a water source">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Filip Krupa

dw1305 said:


> I'll put this bit in, it is tangentially relevant, but partially because this was where my <"academic career both started and ended">.



Wow, good call.
At least you got a masters in philosophy out of it!!! lol

Enjoy life's journey, 'cause the destination is nothing to rave about...

Fil


----------



## Edvet

dw1305 said:


> The "no initial nutrient datum" was what ornamental nurserymen discovered at the beginning of containerised plant growing


Is that where the rockwool came from?


----------



## Filip Krupa

@Edvet would you say that's intrusive?



 

 

Also, macrandra is seriously taking over!!!!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Edvet said:


> Is that where the rockwool came from?


Sort of, the original commercial form of hydroponics was NFT (nutrient film technique), where the plant roots were in a gully with a constantly trickling film of "water" (nutrient solution), but no substrate. This was a Chinese innovation and started being used commercially in the 1920's.

As well as the investment in the wires etc to support the plants, you need to ensure a continual flow of "water" to provide both oxygen and nutrients. This flow requirement meant that the channels (that the water flowed down) had to be on a slight gradient, and were usually arranged in a zig-zag fashion across the floor of the glasshouse. The remaining nutrient solution could be pumped back from the end of the channel and re-circulated.  There are a number of issues with NFT, particularly that you don't have any reservoir of water and root drying is always a worry if you have pump failiure etc.

NFT is still used for leafy crops like Lettuce, but has been superceded for Tomatoes, Cucumber, Peppers etc. by perlite trough culture, fill and drain systems and drip irrigated rock-wool.

At some point Dutch growers realised that "Grodan" rockwool offered advantages over NFT and I would imagine that the area of rockwool cultivated crops is still an order of magnitude larger than any other hydroponic technique.

I haven't looked all the way through it, but this looks a good read <"The history of hydroponics">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison

Filip Krupa said:


> Also, macrandra is seriously taking over!!!!


That is truly magnificent...


----------



## Edvet

How about some sliding panels hanging from the ceiling


 
I have these on my tank to block out excess light. I can just slide one half over the other to get to the tank or just take both away for full acces. Mine are freehanging on the underside ( mostly because ceiling and floor aren't paralel apparently) So i bought the top rails and some plywood sheets


----------



## Edvet

Filip Krupa said:


> @Edvet would you say that's intrusive?


I wouldn''t get that past the missus


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> How about some sliding panels hanging from the ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> I have these on my tank to block out excess light. I can just slide one half over the other to get to the tank or just take both away for full acces. Mine are freehanging on the underside ( mostly because ceiling and floor aren't paralel apparently) So i bought the top rails and some plywood sheets



Thats a great solution and its giving me ideas.
But I woouldnt want to do it, as it will make the room feel even smaller.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tim Harrison said:


> That is truly magnificent...



Thanks!
Today has been a good day 

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Vid taken Today.

Excuse the dirty glass, and my finger 



Thanks for watching
Fil


----------



## sciencefiction

Filip Krupa said:


> would you say that's intrusive?



I think you may have to move the wall. Other than that everything else is in its place.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> I think you may have to move the wall. Other than that everything else is in its place.



No problem!
Anything for this hobby 

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

The rotala m. is officially a bush...

Have a great weekend everyone!

Fil


----------



## 19Lee81

Filip Krupa said:


> The rotala m. is officially a bush...
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Fil
> 
> View attachment 122775 View attachment 122776



Time to trim and sell!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

19Lee81 said:


> Time to trim and sell!!!!!!



Up on ebay, not much interest 

Item 323742310029.

Fil


----------



## 19Lee81

Filip Krupa said:


> Up on ebay, not much interest
> 
> Item 323742310029.
> 
> Fil



Just bought 2 lots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_c

Filip Krupa said:


> Enjoy life's journey, 'cause the destination is nothing to rave about...



After a glass of wine and a crap working week, this really made me smile! Not to mention tank envy


----------



## foxfish

Filip Krupa said:


> Up on ebay, not much interest
> 
> Item 323742310029.
> 
> Fil


Have you advertised any on this forum?


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> Have you advertised any on this forum?



Nope, being sheepish.

Need to get my act together

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Finally pulled my finger out and posted. The below is also in the "for sale" section of the forum.

If anyone is interested we currently have:

Fissidens Fontanus @ £7.99 for 8x8cm stainless steel mesh - item *323749625173
*
Stunning Echinodorus Bleheri Mother Sword Plants @ £9.99 a piece - item *323742329122
*
Stunning mature Ludwigia Glandulosa 5 x 25cm massive stems @ £7.99 - item *323733761054
*
Rotala Macrandra 10 x 25cm stems @ £3.99 - item *323742310029*

Any issues, questions or offers. Give me a shout!

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hi All,

Hope you're having a productive Saturday!

I've noticed that my snail population has gone invisible.
The tank was full of them before I put in the 3 puffers. They must have hunted them to extinction, which might not surprise some of you, but it did surprise me given the size of the tank.

My RCS seem to be relatively fine. Not as numerous as they once were, but adult shrimp are never hard to spot.
I hardly ever see an adult shrimp darting for its life away from a columbian tetra! Lol

In general, quite happy with my current stocking, might get an extra 200 neons in the next few months.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> They must have hunted them to extinction, which might not surprise some of you, but it did surprise me given the size of the tank.



The little psychopaths do it for fun, biting a chuck out off every snail on their path and leaf the rest behind. Give 1 puffer 10 snails a day, it kills 10 snails a day. That is purely for the kill and not for food. I once had a pea puffer male and a pond snail 5 times bigger than him. He kept biting chunks out of it every time ha passed the snail and it was out its shell, t took him less than a week to kill that snail. And after its dead he leaves it to rot.

That's what makes them so dirty, loads of roting snails left behind.. A possible point of consern to monitor if you have loads of snails and introduced puffers.  Than after all snails are killed switch to life food such as blood worms are eaten completely. And or breed snails in the garden, common pond snail is a very rapid breeder, they can live and breed in a bucket with water and leaf litter in the garden. Gives you a constant supply with dozens of baby snails in no time..  Plus during the summer months the bucket will provide daphnia and misqiuto larvae.

Accidently i discovered an other very tasty puffer feast meal with running water in the garden. Relative fast flowing is best. For example an piece of PVC rain gutter, a bucket and a small waterpump. Put small silica pebbles in the gutter. Than constantly pump water from the bucket to the gutter let cascade water over the pebbles and it runs back into the same bucket. Than blackflies will come and put the eggs to the pebbles. After the larvae hatch they attach to the pebble and filter the food out of the cascading water. This will go on the complete summer. Than take out a pebble full with black fly larvae and throw in the tank. The puffer will go nuts on the black fly larvae. Than put the empty pebble back to be reseeded. And you still have loads of other pebbles for the next day or the day after that.  A simple cheap and fun way to provide healthy life food all summer long...

Here you see such a pebble with blackfly larvae on it.. And my late psycho puffy claiming all for himself.


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> The little psychopaths do it for fun, biting a chuck out off every snail on their path and leaf the rest behind. Give 1 puffer 10 snails a day, it kills 10 snails a day. That is purely for the kill and not for food. I once had a pea puffer male and a pond snail 5 times bigger than him. He kept biting chunks out of it every time ha passed the snail and it was out its shell, t took him less than a week to kill that snail. And after its dead he leaves it to rot.
> 
> That's what makes them so dirty, loads of roting snails left behind.. A possible point of consern to monitor if you have loads of snails and introduced puffers.  Than switch to life food such as blood worms are eaten completely. And or breed snails in the garden, common pond snail is a very rapid breeder, they can live and breed in a bucket with water and leaf litter in the garden. Gives you a constant supply with dozens of baby snails in no time..  Plus during the summer months the bucket will provide daphnia and misqiuto larvae.
> 
> Accidently i discovered an other very tasty puffer feat meal with running water in the garden. Relative fast flowing is best. For example an piece of PVC rain gutter, a bucket and a small waterpump. Put small silica pebbles in the gutter. Than constantly pump water from the bucket to the gutter let cascade water over the pebbles and it runs back into the same bucket. Than blackflies will come and put the eggs to the pebbles. After the larvae hatch they attach to the pebble and filter the food out of the cascading water. This will go on the complete summer. Than take out a pebble full with black fly larvae and throw in the tank. The puffer will go nuts on the black fly larvae. Than put the empty pebble back to be reseeded. And you still have loads of other pebbles for the next day or the day after that.  A simple cheap and fun way to provide healthy life food all summer long...
> 
> Here you see such a pebble with blackfly larvae on it.. And my late psycho puffy claiming all for himself.




Wow, that's a great idea.

I guess they are little psychos 

Thanks zozo


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> I guess they are little psychos



They all have different personality, some are somewhat dosile but never realy peacefull. Others can be absolute psychopathic killers. That one in the video was such an absolute psycho, as big as a pea but the king of the tank, he claimed it entirely. You see him attack and bite the tail from that Pumila. He hated the Pumila's and one day he started hunting them off one by one. Picking one victim and hunt it around all day long relentless pue for the kill. And only the Pumila's.. I had to rehome all pumila's. Than he was peacefull for 2 weeks but got boored i guess then started hunting the much bigger Oreichtys Barbs and hunting them off one by one. Creating havoc and stress..

I got fed up with him and rehomed Psycho Puffy to another tank. From then on he was all alone.. Frustrated little bugger panicing and going nuts when i approached the tank to feed him. One day he commited suicide with jumping out.

Honnestly i never buy puffers again.. It's a role with the dice, you never know what you get..

That was all in 110 litre aqaurium.. Obviously to small to house such a tiny monster.. In your beast there probably is room enough not to get frustrated..


----------



## Ruke

Hi I love ur tank and getting lots of ideas for 1200lt tank I have coming. 
What hard scape rocks did u use and where did u purchase 200kg without breaking the bank ?
Thanks Luke


----------



## Filip Krupa

Ruke said:


> Hi I love ur tank and getting lots of ideas for 1200lt tank I have coming.
> What hard scape rocks did u use and where did u purchase 200kg without breaking the bank ?
> Thanks Luke



Hey Luke,

Thanks! Glad you like it!
Do you have a journal going for the 1200L? Its going to be a challenge! 

I got the rocks from someone's back yard. Haha
Paid them 40 quid for them. Definately not inert (a tiny bit of fizzing with the vinegar test), but my water is very soft so the rocks are probably buffering it somewhat.
You hear horror stories of people putting in random rocks, just to whipe out the fish stock, so you could say I got lucky. Or people are just good at killing fish... we never know for sure what does them in.

Hope this helps

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Ruke

Not started one but planing to start one. I have purbeck stone I can use but it’s limestone so probably not the best idea as I have hard water.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Ruke said:


> I have purbeck stone I can use but it’s limestone so probably not the best idea as I have hard water.


You can use it if you like it, it won't make your hard water any harder.

Limestone (calcium carbonate (CaCO3)) is only sparingly soluble, and that solubility is dependent upon the amount (400 ppm) of CO2 in the atmosphere. Actually all hard limestone rocks don't make much difference to water chemistry, even when you have soft water.

If you have hard water it can't dissolve even soft (aragonite) limestone You can tell this from the huge shell beds that form in Lake Tanganyika (from <"Nerite snails in a high...">).





When you have water that is already fully saturated with calcium (Ca++) ions and bicarbonate (HCO3-) ions, it can't dissolve any more limestone, unless you add some more acids. Acids are "H+ ion donors"  and that H+ ion will dissolve a CO3 ion to form HCO3.  This is how rain-water (acid because of the dissolved CO2) creates caves, but it takes a lot of rain-water over millennia.

The reaction when you add hydrochloric acid (HCl) to limestone is <"here">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Filip Krupa

Current state of affairs.

Much work to be done, not much time.


----------



## Filip Krupa

The Beast is growing some Monster Ludwigia Glandulosa!


----------



## Tim Harrison

It just keeps getting better, and it looks gin clear in stark contrast to its pea soup phase


----------



## Edvet

Clarity is looking much better


----------



## Conort2

Looking good, it's turning into a plant factory! The size and amount of plant mass it produces is ridiculous. 

How much time do you have to spend on maintenance each week?

Cheers

Conor


----------



## sciencefiction

It looks like not just fish but also plants are loving the size of the tank. Gorgeous


----------



## foxfish

How many big tanks have we seen that are fraught will problems, this one is amazingly successful!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Thank you very much!!! Its been very rewarding!



Tim Harrison said:


> pea soup phase



You mean the invasion of little green men? 
Those were the days...




 



Conort2 said:


> How much time do you have to spend on maintenance each week?



I can knock it out in 30minutes, if not trimming and excluding daily feeding.
The only thing that takes time is the 1 tonne of water draining and filling back up. So in effect the time i spend on maintenance will be split in 3 phases, with me doing non tank related stuff in between.

I could do a vid on the process.

Thanks again, and thanks for reading.
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa

Just found these!
Evolution of a Beast


----------



## Filip Krupa

Having a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Edvet

Make sure you have sunscreen on


----------



## sciencefiction

Looks like an efficient way of reducing the light levels


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> Looks like an efficient way of reducing the light levels



You saying Im fat?!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Make sure you have sunscreen on



Might get pollution complaints from the residents


----------



## Filip Krupa

Moved plants around yesterday.

My LFS got a bucket of plants for free 

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

The colombians are growing on me!


----------



## Conort2

The ludwigia is looking great! 

The Colombians are really nice, don't know if you have them in there already but bleeding heart tetras are really nice. Get a big bigger like the Colombians so won't dissapear completely in the beast.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Filip Krupa

Conort2 said:


> The ludwigia is looking great!



IKR??? One of my faves.

Oddly, no one wants to buy any off me!!!
Thankfully it doesnt grow as quick or bushy as other species of ludwigia. Instead, it grows big.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## CooKieS

Filip Krupa said:


> The colombians are growing on me!
> 
> View attachment 123466


 
Awesome
Little piranhas


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Edvet

Gotta love swords!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hi All,

Currently giving away 20 massive stems of ludwigia glandulosa to anyone willing to pay the postage.

If not, they will land at the LFS again 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Thanks
Fil


----------



## Edvet

You know those people with a vegetable plot, to many veggies you can't eat ?
You remind me of them


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> You know those people with a vegetable plot, to many veggies you can't eat ?
> You remind me of them



Haha... oh that made me laugh. Spot on!

The struggle is real!!!

Fil


----------



## Edvet

Getting some store credit is better than binning them


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Getting some store credit is better than binning them



Agree.

Im growing lots of fissidens on steel mesh, that stuff sells like hot cakes. So far feedback has been very good.





Wish I could find one or more plants that has strong demand, and grow those.

Its all good fun!

Fil


----------



## foxfish

I find this all quite funny! You must be wondering about why this forum is so full of folk struggling with all the aspects of growing plants underwater.
You must know something we don’t? ....


----------



## Surya

I'll PM you!


----------



## Edvet

I do believe large tanks will be more stable ( thus less changing environmenty, plants need to adapt less often)and will have a larger buffer of ferts ( again less changes). 
Off course Filip could be Alan Titmarshes cousin or Beth Chatto''s grandchild.


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> You must know something we don’t? ....



I do!!!
Throw money at it until it works!!!

But honestly, I really dont know what I am doing differently. Maybe its all the tech? Maybe my tap water? Maybe patience? Maybe not overthinking things? Maybe not overcleaning?

Could be all of the above and then some.

It would be interesting to have an experienced scaper see the beast in person and tell me what they think.



Edvet said:


> I do believe large tanks will be more stable ( thus less changing environmenty, plants need to adapt less often)



 +1

The Beast has spoiled smaller tanks for me! 

We might move house in the next 10 years or so, and if we do... 

Oh boy... lets just say I will look for one with an indoor pool 

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> I find this all quite funny! You must be wondering about why this forum is so full of folk struggling with all the aspects of growing plants underwater.



Funny thing is!!!! Youre 100% correct!!!
Im totally confused


----------



## DeepMetropolis

I think the thing is that he bathes with it does the trick.. 
But +1 on volume stability i think my larger tank is way easier then my smaller one.. I guess good flow and good co2 still is key ingredient and is harder to get then ppl might think..


----------



## obsessed

Wow


Filip Krupa said:


> Moved plants around yesterday.


the second picture in the post with quote above looks like theres no water, which is I'm sure 1 of the biggest goals.
Looks amazing and very clean.
I bet you cannot stop looking at it and I bet the beast wont let you rest.
You need shears.


----------



## Filip Krupa

DeepMetropolis said:


> I guess good flow and good co2 still is key ingredient and is harder to get then ppl might think..



That was a challenge. Initially the flow was set up like in any other tank, i.e. along the surface, down at the far end and back over the substrate.
But due to the size and shape, I changed it to a more "whirpool" circular movement.
Next day, pearling all over!!



obsessed said:


> looks like theres no water



I think pictures/videos are very forgiving. Somehow they dont pick up the little bits floating around. I can see plenty with my naked eye!



obsessed said:


> I bet you cannot stop looking at it and I bet the beast wont let you rest.



I do find myself staring at it.
Sometimes I spot a fish or shrimp Ive not seen for weeks and think "oh, hello old friend!" 

Ive recently started a new job, and been putting in 12h days. I dont touch the tank for 5 days straight (the Mrs feeds the fish). Absolutely no issues.

Just trim over the weekend, lump a bucket of plants at my LFS. Done.



obsessed said:


> You need shears.



Trimming quite a lot over the weekends. And already gotten rid of the fast growers!!!!!
Dwarf sag was the worst. Had to get rid after failing to find an underwater lawnmower.

Its quite amusing to read: "ludwigia glandulosa is a slow grower even in ideal conditions", then trim a bucket full again... 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Got moss???


----------



## sciencefiction

Overstocking on plants in little tanks = stunted plants  Who doesn't know that


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> plants in little tanks



I wonder what thats like


----------



## CooKieS

Looks like an plant farm!


----------



## Filip Krupa

CooKieS said:


> Looks like an plant farm!



How about now?


----------



## PARAGUAY

I used to think my 55g was a big tank for aquascaping. Great tank, could well be mistaken for actual underwater footage in the wild somewhere!


----------



## Filip Krupa

PARAGUAY said:


> Great tank, could well be mistaken for actual underwater footage in the wild somewhere!



Thank you!
Someone has mentiones this to me before.
I think its the unconventional shape of the tank that does it. The 5.5 x 5.5 square footing to be exact.

Actually I seem to remember being criticised for it on here at design stage 

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

You know how the Amazon is being cut down in order to plant more palm oil trees?

I might have to cut down my Amazon Swords Forests to plant more phoenix moss


----------



## Filip Krupa

Such a shame not much demand out there for mature sword plants. I should send these to aquascape competition contestants 

Just noticed this leaf...


----------



## Ruke

Once I have my tank up and running I would love to buy some large plants off u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Ruke said:


> Once I have my tank up and running I would love to buy some large plants off u



Good thing you mentioned!  Shall make sure to keep some.
Happy to send you a bunch, heavily discounted ofc!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

For the VID lovers!
Make sure to watch in HD.



Fil


----------



## JEK

Wow, that is some serious pearling!


----------



## Filip Krupa

JEK said:


> Wow, that is some serious pearling!



Ive tweaked up the co2 a week ago! Seems to be spot on now.

A 10L tank lasts me aprox 3 weeks.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## JEK

Filip Krupa said:


> Ive tweaked up the co2 a week ago! Seems to be spot on now.
> 
> A 10L tank lasts me aprox 3 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Fil



Haha i use 50 g pr month in my nano. What's your ppm?


----------



## Filip Krupa

JEK said:


> Haha i use 50 g pr month in my nano. What's your ppm?



No idea!

I go by:
Drop checker nearly yellow? Check
Fish alive? Check
Plants happy? Check


----------



## JEK

Filip Krupa said:


> No idea!
> 
> I go by:
> Drop checker nearly yellow? Check
> Fish alive? Check
> Plants happy? Check


Fair enough!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Filip Krupa said:


> Ive tweaked up the co2 a week ago! Seems to be spot on now.
> 
> A 10L tank lasts me aprox 3 weeks.



Correction. The increase was more than I thought.
A 10L tank now only lasts me 2 weeks. LoL

Fil


----------



## Edvet

( not having lot's of easy available CO2 is what put me of with my 400 gallon)


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> ( not having lot's of easy available CO2 is what put me of with my 400 gallon)



I can see why. 

Plan is to sell enough fissidens fontanus to cover the cost.

Fil


----------



## CooKieS

Way overstocked aquarium!!!

Poor fishes!


----------



## Filip Krupa

CooKieS said:


> Way overstocked aquarium!!!



IKR???

100+ fish in one tank! Sadist!!!


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> I wonder what thats like



Like this 55 litre..


 

Pitty i'm missing the picture from what grows out the top emersed at this stage.


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Really 10kg for just 2 weeks?! Was dreaming about a large tank but this would be pretty expensive..


----------



## Filip Krupa

It costs me £10 for 10L, so aprox £20 per month.

Pretty cheap dream if you ask me 

Fil


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Okay I pay 20€ for 2kg.  It last me +-3 months now for a 300l tank.. So compered you are better off..


----------



## Filip Krupa

DeepMetropolis said:


> Okay I pay 20€ for 2kg



Wow...
Thats some difference!

I get mine from a Co2 supplier who services pubs etc.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Apparently, I can grow buce too! 

In the 200L at the moment. Might introduce it to the Beast.


----------



## PARAGUAY

zozo said:


> Like this 55 litre..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitty i'm missing the picture from what grows out the top emersed at this stage.


Reminds me first time I used EI wasnt prepared for the ride


----------



## DeepMetropolis

I get mine from a brewers store, they only sell 2kg or less trade out refills but its cheaper then most places around and its really close to my home.. the price changed also last year they where 15€


----------



## foxfish

About 40 years ago I paid a visit to local store who supply and maintain fire extinguishers, since then I have never paid for my own C02 supply!
They always have a few near out of date cylinders that they let me have.
I do live in a small community and I take the guys gifts like boxes of chocolate or wine etc so I guess I do pay a little...


----------



## Filip Krupa

DeepMetropolis said:


> I get mine from a brewers store



Im sure the actual co2 is not that expensive.
It would be worth getting it closer to the source, middlemen take a lions share.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hope all are enjoying their weekend.

The Beast is turning into a fissidens plantation.
Still plenty of "nature" left though


----------



## Filip Krupa

A spot of underwater gardening this weekend.


----------



## Edvet

Gotta love swords


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> Gotta love swords



Indeed!
The bigger the better too 

The Beast is quickly spoiling smaller tanks for me.
My 200L is more work, and more difficult to balance. Might end up making it a rimless paludarium.

Fil


----------



## Lauris

Do you snorkel to reach out to your plants in this beast? ￼￼  The size is impressive, of everything.. Fair play to you, fair play..


----------



## Tim Harrison

That looks good enough to eat...
reminds me of a freshly harvested lettuce


----------



## Filip Krupa

Lauris said:


> Do you snorkel



No joke


----------



## Lauris

Ahaha, that's awesome


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hope everyone's Sunday is going swimmingly (pardon the pun).

I haven't made a proper update for a while (ignoring the pics and vids Ive been dropping).

Mostly all has been well, fish are growing and seem happy.
The columbian tetras, SAEs and the whiptail plec have been growing well in particular.

I now have 10 SAE in the 2000L, with 4-5 more to be moved from the 200L.
They arent so happy in the 200L, its actually quite stark with the 2 tanks being so close, the differences are undeniable. Worse colouration, slower growth and skittish attitude.
So the remaining SAE is the 200L are getting a room upgrade Today.
Speaking of the SAEs, originally didnt think much of them apart from "its a maintenance fish", but now they are growing larger, Ive noticed they are beautiful, especially when the light bounces of their scales just right.

On the subject of the 200L, the elephant nose I had there wasnt happy either. I noticed too late, after he already stopped eating and lost a ton of weight. Poor little thing didnt survive.

On the other hand, the fish in the Beast seem to be loving it. I wonder if any of them will grow to an unusually large size, as you sometimes hear about tropical fish held in ponds growing to crazy sizes.
Not saying the Beast is the size of an average pond, but defo closer to that than a fish tank 

The Beast's e. nose seems happy, plump and active, mostly in the mornings before lights on. We have noticed that is the best time to feed the lot, and the e nose gets right stuck in fighting for food with all other fish.

The cherry shrimp are still pretty much everywhere, although the smaller ones are invisible. For good reason too, the colombian tetras sometimes gang up on adult RCS swimming through the water column, but seem to leave them otherwise alone.

The 5 amano shrimp Ive released are rarely seen. They mostly come out during water changes and trimming.

Its actually nice having animals in the tank which are only rarely seen. Makes it an event when you do.

I might post some pictures later.

Have a great sunday.
Fil


----------



## sciencefiction

Filip Krupa said:


> They arent so happy in the 200L, its actually quite stark with the 2 tanks being so close, the differences are undeniable. Worse colouration, slower growth and skittish attitude.



I have a small group of 5 in my 240G pond and they're far from skittish, the friendliest fish of all that like cleaning my hands. Great decision to move them all to the Beast as they'll certainly appreciate it, plus they're so social increasing their group will only be a benefit.



Filip Krupa said:


> So the remaining SAE is the 200L are getting a room upgrade Today.
> Speaking of the SAEs, originally didnt think much of them apart from "its a maintenance fish", but now they are growing larger, Ive noticed they are beautiful, especially when the light bounces of their scales just right.



Yes, especially if you catch a picture of their side under the correct light.  I still haven't been able to take a nice one of them.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> Yes, especially if you catch a picture of their side under the correct light. I still haven't been able to take a nice one of them.



Closest I ever got!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Fissidens has been growing nicely.
Anyone want some, let me know.
It has grown in like mad.


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa

I’ve about 17 SAEs in the Beast now.
They look like a right gang!

Can’t wait for them all to reach full size.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tim Harrison said:


> That looks good enough to eat...
> reminds me of a freshly harvested lettuce



Looks delicious but feels tough AF

Actually, wasn’t sure what to do with my 400l ex-Oscar tank, so I drained it, and threw in some mint & basil!
Mohitos & mozzarella on the menu this weekend 

Fil


----------



## sciencefiction

Filip Krupa said:


> Can’t wait for them all to reach full size.



I've had mine for about 2.5 years and they're about the same size as yours but a bit thinner sadly as mine aren't in a planted tank(clowns/denison barbs destroyed the plants) and are the least food competitive fish in there. I am not sure if they'll grow much bigger...I suppose it depends on the species of SAE but I haven't seen much growth in mine lately..

Your 17 must be a sight to see. I hope you post a video of them if you manage to get them on camera when doing some rounds. Finally someone that keeps those fish the right way....People tend to buy singles and couples of them only and I regret I only bought 5 and not 10 at the time.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> I hope you post a video of them if you manage to get them on camera when doing some rounds.



You got it!
I will upload one before Monday

Fil


----------



## Looneeyy

Filip Krupa said:


> I’ve about 17 SAEs in the Beast now.
> They look like a right gang!
> 
> Can’t wait for them all to reach full size.
> 
> Fil



Would love to see what they look like!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Looneeyy said:


> Would love to see what they look like!



Shall upload a vid in the next few days.
Stay tuned

Fil


----------



## Looneeyy

Filip Krupa said:


> Shall upload a vid in the next few days.
> Stay tuned
> 
> Fil


Can’t wait!


----------



## Filip Krupa

A little teaser...

As soon as I clean the acrylic walls and polish the water, I will put a vid together.

These guys are like a bunch of goats


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> I hope you post a video of them if you manage to get them on camera when doing some rounds.





Looneeyy said:


> Would love to see what they look like!



As promised! Happy bunch of SAE!

Had to bribe them with food to get them all together 
Make sure to watch in HD!



Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Bonus footage 

Tank overview and feeding
Make sure to watch in HD




Fil


----------



## sciencefiction

Lucky fish 

Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hi All,

Im in the process of making new batches of macro & micro ferts, so as I am cleaning the 20L drums, I thought I will share some thoughts about the experience.

The first batch was mixed around august 2018. In my typical style I went head first and made two massive batches of 2 x 20L. After which I realised that the micros will likely go mouldy, so I added ascorbic acid.

Made no difference, as the batch got mouldy anyway with 70% still left in the drum. Most hobbyists would freak out and waste time / energy / money on fixing the "issue", but not me.
I ignored it, as I focused on things that would harm the tank FOR SURE. Instead of focusing on stuff that could harm the tank ARGUABLY.

Well, I am happy I did nothing. The tank went through 6 months of "mouldy" micros being dosed in regularily, and still looks great. I honestly wouldnt have a clue what to do if any of my plants showed deficiencies, since none ever do! (Did I mention my substrate is inert too?)

I have a feeling one of the reasons for my success is being able to prioritise properly, and not sweat the small stuff. Which often meant going agaist best practice, as with a tank this size, compromises had to be made!
That and perhaps proper discipline, as I have never missed a water change (in addition to dripping in 400L every day), and reacted to problems promptly.

Back to fert dosing. I mix 20L of each every 40 weeks or so. Costs me about £80 every time. Estimative Index FTW!!!

Thanks for reading, and I hope my ramblings are of use.
Fil


----------



## sciencefiction

I bet that once you keep a tank that size and see how well both plants and fish do, it would be really hard to enjoy keeping smaller tank as you'll know it can never provide the same conditions, similar to what you said about the SAEs in the 200 litre.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> I bet that once you keep a tank that size and see how well both plants and fish do, it would be really hard to enjoy keeping smaller tank as you'll know it can never provide the same conditions, similar to what you said about the SAEs in the 200 litre.



And you would have won that bet!
For me, the only way is LARGER.

Fil


----------



## ian_m

Filip Krupa said:


> hat the micros will likely go mouldy, so I added ascorbic acid.


You need to add both ascorbic acid to lower pH as well as a preservative like potassium sorbate. The sorbate only acts as a preservative at low pH


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> You need to add both ascorbic acid to lower pH as well as a preservative like potassium sorbate



Ah...


----------



## Edvet

I think these (https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/sahyadria-denisonii) might suit your tank well.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Edvet said:


> I think these (https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/sahyadria-denisonii) might suit your tank well.



The red line torpedo barbs... beautiful!

I have considered them, but wasn't sure about the RCS getting eaten, but apparently my SAEs might eat them anyway. 
So might as well introduce more fish! 

You might be right, a pack of 10 or so would look nice.
Thanks for reminding me about them.

Fil


----------



## sciencefiction

The denison barbs and SAEs actually school together. At least mine have from day1. I got them around the same time at juvenile age and they stuck together. Although in your planted tank it maybe a different story. They do grow bigger than SAEs and much larger than all your other fish but mine ignore the harlequin rasboras so I doubt it they're very predatory. See my bunch below.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sciencefiction said:


> The denison barbs and SAEs actually school together. At least mine have from day1. I got them around the same time at juvenile age and they stuck together. Although in your planted tank it maybe a different story. They do grow bigger than SAEs and much larger than all your other fish but mine ignore the harlequin rasboras so I doubt it they're very predatory. See my bunch below.



Looks great.
Busy tank! I bet its fun at feed time!

Im sold on the denisons, see if I can get some.

Thanks
Fil


----------



## sciencefiction

Filip Krupa said:


> Busy tank! I bet its fun at feed time!



They're all very active fish. The clowns, denison barbs and SAEs bunch up together so the tank looks busier than it is. The back half of the tank is occupied only by about 34 harlequin rasboras...They've scared all the rest of the fish into the front half


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> Imix 20L of each every 40 weeks or so.



Why not just make 5l and then batch is never older than 10 weeks


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> Why not just make 5l and then batch is never older than 10 weeks



Because that would mean 4 jobs, instead of 1.
Why fix, what's not broken.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Swords going mad.
Bought some extra ozelot varieties, see if I can grow them to this size too.

Lets hope Mr Day gets going on his 2700L so I can dump a massive trim on him 

These swords dont fit in a "regular" sized tank.






Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Happy water change day!


----------



## Gregory Day

Haha my tank taking a long time I know but had lots of things to do needed to decorate half the house to keep wife happy. Tank gets started this weekend


----------



## zozo

I see you Echinodorus is about to flower soon.. That's nice..


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> I see you Echinodorus is about to flower soon.. That's nice..



It’s been trying from day one. Been clipping it.

This time I’m letting them go wild!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Gregory Day said:


> Haha my tank taking a long time I know but had lots of things to do needed to decorate half the house to keep wife happy. Tank gets started this weekend



Hopefully by that time I will have the red and green ozelot varieties grown out for you!

Fil


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> It’s been trying from day one. Been clipping it.
> 
> This time I’m letting them go wild!
> 
> Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


>




Wow.
That’s jaw dropping...


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> Wow.
> That’s jaw dropping...



So now you know, what you've been cutting away all this time..


----------



## Edvet

Just wonder how they manage not to have the leaves dry pout.


----------



## zozo

Edvet said:


> Just wonder how they manage not to have the leaves dry pout.



I guess it depends on the spp. and do a lot of trimming, eventualy all leaves dry out than cut them away at the plant base.

At least that what i always did with my Kleiner Bär growing that big.. Always took a few weeks for an older leave to start drying at the tips. Enough new ones to cut older ones away and still look rather compact. 

At this time i'm growing a echinodorus palaefolius var. latifolius emersed and eventualy all old leaves that came from the greenhous climate dried out.
Now it is comming back with new leaves that seem to be much more hardy and stay rather healthy in living room climate. A matter of addaption i guess.
Also the E. Regine Hildbrandt cultivar is a darn hardy Echinodorus have growing 3 plants emersed and it seems to be very happy, a perfect window sil Echinodorus.. 

My best guess the one in the picture is aslo a E. palaefolius or maybe an E. cordifolius..


----------



## Filip Krupa

Happy water change day.

Also, Ive noticed baby-juvie bronze cories under the pogostemon. They've been at it again...


----------



## Bon MotMot

Just went through this thread for the first time; your Beast is spectacular! Great fishkeeping and plant growing! I also love your philosophy of lots of small life to be discovered when you're looking closely at the tank.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Bon MotMot said:


> Just went through this thread for the first time; your Beast is spectacular! Great fishkeeping and plant growing! I also love your philosophy of lots of small life to be discovered when you're looking closely at the tank.



Thank you, and well done for making it through!
Its getting to be a long read


----------



## Filip Krupa

Ive left the swords alone for a week.
Come home to this!


----------



## Filip Krupa

@Zeus. 

Little update.
I can no longer grow pogostemon in the Beast. It has fallen victim to the hungry SAE!

All else is doing well.


----------



## alto

Filip Krupa said:


> It has fallen victim to the hungry SAE!


Wonder what they will turn to next 


Amazing forest in your Beast!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Filip Krupa said:


> I can no longer grow pogostemon in the Beast. It has fallen victim to the hungry SAE!


If the growing tips were as pale as it looks in the photo? It might be that the plants were <"suffering from iron deficiency"> and that made them more attractive to the SAE.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Filip Krupa

dw1305 said:


> If the growing tips were as pale



The white tips are just a photo artifact due to strong lights, they are lush green in fact.
That said, I did have a ferts hiccup a month or so ago, which made some pogos go white, but sorted since.

They appear to be munching on all of my pogo indiscriminately.
Planning on moving some to the 200L.

I get the feeling that they are actually going for algea, but breaking pogos leaves inadvertantly. Its a very crunchy plant, if they really fancied it, it would be gone!

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> Little update.
> I can no longer grow pogostemon in the Beast. It has fallen victim to the hungry SAE!




I found pogostemon can be a bit trick at times to grow in my 500L yet in my 50L no problems but think it likes the higher light in the 50l plus no LCO2 in that tank either

I can grow Ceratopteris thalictroides fine in my 50l also, yet pop it in the 500l lucky if it still has a leaf on it in the morning, last batch I tried it was full of amanos within 15 mins


----------



## Filip Krupa

A bit more maintenancy this week, as Ive binned an old leafless forest of ludwigia stems from the back (aka "Mordor"), it was dire!

Moved stuff about, and now have a fissidens plantation in the middle! Soz


----------



## Filip Krupa

Confession time.
I messed up!

For a couple of weeks now, the plants are barely growing, and show signs of deficiencies.

Check the dosing pumps... all good
Increasing dosing amount by 20%... wait a week. No change!

Racking my brain! What could be wrong? My lucky noob streak finished? Are the new ferts dodgy? Am I failing with maintenance, and plants are disapproving?

Plants not been pearling as much. Should I increase co2?!
Let's!
10L co2 tank lasted a week... and no change in plant health...

Start looking at getting shut of plants and getting some big fish...

Hold on a sec... I half assed adjusting my trickle water change a few weeks ago... could I be pouring too much water in daily, hence flushing all ferts out???

F**k sakes... turn it down. The waiting game begins...

I love this hobby, stop paying attention for a second, everything goes to pot haha

At least my beloved fissidens doesnt look affected. Grows like a weed in the beast.


----------



## Chris Tinker

love the fact you just stand in your tank


----------



## CooKieS

Fissidens is quiet Hardy, it grows well in low tech setup too but slower and less compact, in High tech setup it looks beautiful but Can be an hair algae magnet if you use very High lightning.

You could farm some riccardia too: quiet easy on CO2 setup and more expensive than fiss.

Cheers


----------



## zozo

CooKieS said:


> it looks beautiful but Can be an hair algae magnet



This is an intersting point of discussion..  Me too i experience, not only Fissidens but actaly all mosses seem to grow in company of hair algae and it got me wondering. I experience this in every tank or water feature i also grow all kinds of mosses in. Anyway the Aha!?? Moment came after looking this video @ 8.40 min..




> Moss spores germinate to form an algae-like filamentous structure called the protonema



I'm not 100% sure, but in cases it looks like that moss also develops this protonema as vegetative reproduction strategy if grown submersed. Since submersed moss rarely forms sporecaps. I removed filamentous structures from my tanks that looked like hair algae with the naked eye, but it didn't feel like it. Very close inspection revealed a tiny leaf structure on the filaments and it definitively was a stringy moss grow form. In the livermoss, where ever i grow it, it always seems to grow in symbiosis with hair algae, or is it Protonema???


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but in cases it looks like that moss also develops this protonema as vegetative reproduction strategy if grown submersed



I bought a fancy variety of fissidens a while ago, and after a couple of days noticed some "hair algea" growing on it.
I though "hold my beer, Im a professional". Took it out and dunked it in come H2O2, killing "hair algea" and all of the moss.

Double facepalm...

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Buce experiment underway. Will it live or will it die?

Deep purple seems to be growing well! Wavy green not so much.


----------



## Filip Krupa

The E nose is happily getting target fed these days.
Otherwise the colombian tetras would beat him to it.


----------



## dean

I had the pleasure to meet Fil today as I was picking up a small bit of bolbitus (a carrier bag full ) 
He showed me around this beast, and it’s much more impressive than the photos show 

The plants are super healthy and the production line of fissidens was impressive so much so I just had to have one, 
I totally recommend buying it from Fil if you ever want a full healthy pad of moss 

Everything was automated as much as possible so he has time to have a huge great aquascape and a happy family 

More of us should automate our aquariums 

Thanks Fil for the great plants etc and your hospitality 

Ps 
Nice Fridge 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Thanks for your kind post Dean!
You're the first UKAPS memeber to see it in person.



dean said:


> More of us should automate our aquariums



A wild guess, but I think @ian_m & @Zeus. Would agree 
I really think fewer people would be leaving the hobby if most of the chores and worries around the tank were automated via PLC!

Keep on scaping!
Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> I really think fewer people would be leaving the hobby if most of the chores and worries around the tank were automated via PLC!



But the cost of the PLC is more than some folks total budget unfortunately, plus there are lots of professional aquascapers who achieve stunning results with cheap timers, think some are also put off from the electrical side of wiring it all up then theres the software design side, me you and Ian had great fun doing it but its not just some folks idea of fun and could be quite daunting!

But for me its the only way hence I have two


----------



## Edvet

Zeus. said:


> its not just some folks idea of fun


true dat


----------



## foxfish

I can barely understand my phone! (Old school generation) (both me and my phone)


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> I can barely understand my phone! (Old school generation) (both me and my phone)



That would explain why you would ask someone else to take a picture of you, while you hide half naked behind a bush 

Fair doos to you Sir! Holding up well

Fil


----------



## foxfish

Ha ha yes well I would change my picture but I can’t work out how too!
Actually I like to change my profiles pics to match the seasons, Halloween soon.....


----------



## DeepMetropolis

There is a guy on this forum posting pictures of himself in a swimming short doeing maintenance..


----------



## Filip Krupa

DeepMetropolis said:


> There is a guy on this forum posting pictures of himself in a swimming short doeing maintenance..



Sounds like a sensible guy!


----------



## Gerrypfc

Wow nice setup


----------



## Filip Krupa

Gerrypfc said:


> Wow nice setup



Thank you, and welcome to UKAPS!

Fil


----------



## Gerrypfc

Filip Krupa said:


> Thank you, and welcome to UKAPS!
> 
> Fil


Thanks


----------



## jimi

Major project and great results. Ever though of doing an iwugami style in this, it would be amazing


----------



## Filip Krupa

jimi said:


> Major project and great results. Ever though of doing an iwugami style in this, it would be amazing



Thanks jimi, and welcome to UKAPS!

Iwagumi would be nice! But high maintenance to keep looking top notch.
Dont have the skills or time at the moment.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

The Plains of Fissidens


----------



## Eplov

It looks like you have dalmatians running around and playing in a field!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Whiptail plec seems to be a boy!


----------



## 19Lee81

Filip Krupa said:


> Whiptail plec seems to be a boy!
> 
> View attachment 127894



What a stunner!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

19Lee81 said:


> What a stunner!!!



I dont actually target feed him with anything, and he doesnt seem interested in any frozen or pellet food I drop in.

The plentifull algea on the rocks seems to be serving him well!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Finally, the plants in the Beast are making a recovery from the fert f**k up I did back in June!!!

All of my massive swords have fallen victim, so the tank looks a bit deserted, but what is left is showing good signs of recovery.

In a couple of months it should all be back to "bursting at the seams" level.
I will share some pics then!

But for now, here is my fissidens 

Fil


----------



## Tim Harrison

Nice crop. I'm sure the rest of the plants will recover soon.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Had the absolute pleasure of meeting @George Farmer & the team @Aquarium Gardens over the weekend.

Got a bunch of plants & took the aquascaper 600 off George's hands.
He got a little emotional as he has made dosens of scapes in it for youtube, but I assured him its going to a good home 

Keep on scaping!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hi All,

Its been over a year since The Beast has been up and running.
It has gone through many "looks", looking forward to what the future brings.

Here are the latest pics.


----------



## dean

Looking great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Filip Krupa said:


> Here are the latest pics.




 

Your <"_Bolbitis">_ has done well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Filip Krupa

dw1305 said:


> Your <"_Bolbitis">_ has done well.



Bloody plague!

@dean do you want another carrier bag full? 

Fil


----------



## Jason harris

I have just read this journal in one sitting. Stunning tank and a purely inspirational philosophy. I'm new to planted tanks and I'm having fun with a low tech 180l, the missus however is now a bit worried! Good work, I'll be waiting for the updates.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Jason harris said:


> I have just read this journal in one sitting. Stunning tank and a purely inspirational philosophy. I'm new to planted tanks and I'm having fun with a low tech 180l, the missus however is now a bit worried! Good work, I'll be waiting for the updates.



Welcome to UKAPS & thank you for the kind words!

Whatever you do, dont try CO2 
It will spoil your low tech, and the missus might leave!

Good luck, and enjoy!
Fil


----------



## Costa

Filip Krupa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been over a year since The Beast has been up and running.
> It has gone through many "looks", looking forward to what the future brings.
> 
> Here are the latest pics.
> 
> View attachment 128506 View attachment 128507 View attachment 128508 View attachment 128509 View attachment 128510 View attachment 128511 View attachment 128512 View attachment 128513



How is your microsorum so lush? Mine looks like sh


----------



## Filip Krupa

Costa said:


> How is your microsorum so lush? Mine looks like sh



Not sure.
I do get some clear tips and yellowing due to high energy conditions I think.
Other than that, I just leave it alone!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Ludwigia sp "mini super red" is going super red!





While this gang thought they are getting fed!
Ha! Nope, just taking some pics.


----------



## Zeus.

Might need to rename the Journal to '2000l High Tech Aquatic Market Garden'


----------



## HafMan

Incredible!
Top work there. I’m only halfway through this but I’ll keep going!


----------



## Filip Krupa

HafMan said:


> Incredible!
> Top work there. I’m only halfway through this but I’ll keep going!



Welcome to UKAPS, and well done for getting half way through!
The journal is getting to be a long read 

Fil


----------



## mort

Hi Fil, can I ask why you have transitioned from a tank that was becoming a jungle tank to one that looks more sparse and a moss factory? It's clear you get great moss growth but is this to help with the running cost, a way to keep everything nice an open, because you just wanted to go this direction or some other reason?
I think it's nice to see how tanks transition over time a d just wondering what your longterm plans are for such a great tank.


----------



## Filip Krupa

mort said:


> Hi Fil, can I ask why you have transitioned from a tank that was becoming a jungle tank to one that looks more sparse and a moss factory?



Hi Mort,

Its a mix of 2 reasons, space for moss was one, but the tank is sparse mainly because of a fert mess up I did back in june. The plants are only now recovering from it!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

mort said:


> I think it's nice to see how tanks transition over time a d just wondering what your longterm plans are for such a great tank.



Not really have any concrete long term plans. However, it would be nice to have a jungle of plants again, that I can list on ebay and sell on a continuous basis, instead of just binning buckets at trim time!

It will take a while to grow, and feel out demand for each plant, so will take a while, like a rubiks cube 

So far, fissidens and bolbitis sell regularily, hence half the tank is full of them. Should really list the java fern too, its growing out of control!

At the moment hoping that my bolbitis difformis settles, and grows so I can share that too!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

For the vid lovers!
As always, ensure to watch in HD.
And pardon the focusing issues, my phone camera is garbage! 

@Zeus. have a look how Im running the twin xf350s!


----------



## Zeus.

Those Gyre 350 x2 do pack some punch and bring the tank to like with the flow they produce, what setting was they on in the vid? it does look too much fish seem to enjoying the flow and the movement of the plants looks very natural IMO


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> setting was they on in the vid?



30% & 20%

Any higher and the tank becomes a whirpool 

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> it does look too much fish seem to enjoying the flow



Just caught this guy enjoying himself!



Fil


----------



## 2born4

Filip Krupa said:


> Just caught this guy enjoying himself!
> 
> 
> 
> Fil




I first saw pictures of this tank on listings for the plants and always wanted to know more... so glad I’ve found it on here! Impressive tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

2born4 said:


> I first saw pictures of this tank on listings for the plants and always wanted to know more... so glad I’ve found it on here! Impressive tank!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you!

Fil


----------



## dean

Great video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian L

Just found this thread and couldnt put it down

What a great project 

Cheers  Ian


----------



## Filip Krupa

Ian L said:


> Just found this thread and couldnt put it down
> 
> What a great project
> 
> Cheers Ian



Thanks and welcome to UKAPS!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Java fern and bolbitis are staring to shade the plantation.
Going to need a machete soon.


----------



## dean

Give me a shout if your thinning it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Happy water change day!

Bolbitis needed some overdue care


----------



## Filip Krupa

Mixing the ferts again.

Fed up of inconsistant supply of micros (in terms of price and quality) so using chempak from now on, with added iron, magnesium and manganese.
1kg of chempak trace elements + 250g of chempak iron per 20L mix (with added vit c and potassium sorbate to keep from spoiling)

In terms of macros, its 3kgs of potassium nitrate from inoxia + 1kg of monopotassium phosphate per 20L mix
Should probably reduce the amounts as I always have some undissolved crystals on the bottom, but I really like round numbers so its hard


----------



## Filip Krupa

Looks like this java fern trident REALLY wants to propagate


----------



## Filip Krupa

Apologies for the acrylic.
Could have been cleaner!



Fil


----------



## PARAGUAY

Love the way Serpias follow the SAEs like "what have these guys found" Great tank Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa

PARAGUAY said:


> Love the way Serpias follow the SAEs like "what have these guys found"



Never noticed it, but you might be right!


----------



## Tim Harrison

Filip Krupa said:


> Apologies for the acrylic.
> Could have been cleaner!
> 
> 
> 
> Fil



That's some nice movement you've got in the plants, gently swaying in the breeze, makes for a really dynamic tank, very similar in appearance to natural flow. It's very relaxing to watch


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tim Harrison said:


> It's very relaxing to watch



Made up that you like it!



Tim Harrison said:


> very similar in appearance to natural flow.



Courtesy of vertically mounted maxpect gyres XF350!!

Fil


----------



## Gill

Such an amazing scape, and a  nice little crew of mowers you have to keep the pastures of moss growing nicely.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Gill said:


> Such an amazing scape, and a nice little crew of mowers you have to keep the pastures of moss growing nicely



Thanks Gill!

I call the SAE "my little gardeners" they defo look like they tend to the pastures.
They do an amazing job with BBA, BUT they come with a serious downside - most mosses and more delicate plants dont survive their rough handling. Some of the casualties so far are - regular pogostemon, bolbitis difformis, flame moss and spiky moss.

Got the difformis, flame and spiky moss growing in a separate tank, hoping to grow enough to supply ebay.

Fil


----------



## Gill

Yes that can be a prob with those SAE. Which is a shame. 

Oh and the fissidens has grown well enough o divide. And use in the new scale and has not affected the Bush. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY

I never had much of a prob with my SAE but maybe that's why some scapers use young SAEs initially then rehome them Do a great job on biofilm


----------



## Filip Krupa

More of the Beast.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Filip Krupa

No idea what these Black Phantoms are doing, but it looks like natural and non agressive play.


----------



## sparkyweasel

That's two males showing off, trying to intimidate each other, and to impress any nearby females. They don't usually take it any further than display, actual fighting rarely, if ever happens.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sparkyweasel said:


> That's two males showing off, trying to intimidate each other, and to impress any nearby females. They don't usually take it any further than display, actual fighting rarely, if ever happens.



Nice one!

Love looking at them. Been at it for a few days now, always in the same spot.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Bad news, found my e-nose dead this morning 

At least the plants are doing well...


----------



## Filip Krupa

Got spiky moss if anyone fancies.
On 4x4cm ss mesh, not that you can see it


----------



## Filip Krupa

Happy World Book Day!


----------



## Deano3

Filip Krupa said:


> Happy World Book Day!
> 
> View attachment 131388


thats brilliant

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Deano3 said:


> thats brilliant



Thanks 
Conclusive proof, that there is nothing I can't tie back to my planted tank

Fil


----------



## Zeus.

One way of adding a few ferts


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> One way of adding a few ferts



Lol
Lets hope my bio filter can handle it!


----------



## Zeus.

We could say shes an ADA Green Brighty Mermaid 





so about 100ml will do nicely please, the ADA product retails at about £16 for 300ml so shes saving you a fortune if a No 1 happens


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> so shes saving you a fortune if a No 1 happens



Haha

Ill make sure not to mention it!


----------



## Filip Krupa

@Zeus. the shaft on one of my gyres has snapped
A couple of emails and a day later, new one comes through the post

Maxpect FTW!!!



 

In other news. Decided to trim some java fern today.
Donated it to my LFS, I like the chaps in there, and the looks on their faces were priceless.


----------



## DeepMetropolis

They must have thought you came straight from the jungle..


----------



## Filip Krupa

DeepMetropolis said:


> They must have thought you came straight from the jungle..



Indeed, even though they know me by now, the quantity I bring always catches them off guard


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa

One happy tiger lotus


----------



## Zeus.

Filip Krupa said:


> @Zeus. the shaft on one of my gyres has snapped
> A couple of emails and a day later, new one comes through the post
> 
> Maxpect FTW!!!



Maxspect support is great IMO/IME, Plus the Maxspect Gyre 300 series spares can be purchased too 

What ramp up/down times are you using I have mine on 4secs yours being more powerful and larger rota blades may benefit from slightly more time then less stress on the rotor shaft


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> What ramp up/down times are you using I have mine on 4secs yours being more powerful and larger rota blades may benefit from slightly more time then less stress on the rotor shaft



Mine is on constant!


----------



## Gill

Its Amazing the growth you get with a larger tank. Miss the 400G, just with natural lighting plants went nuts.

PS the Fissidens  Pad is stunning, credit to the dedication you are showing to growing plants for the rest of us. It looks great in the new Pico and completely covered the Filter Face.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Gill said:


> Its Amazing the growth you get with a larger tank. Miss the 400G, just with natural lighting plants went nuts.
> 
> PS the Fissidens Pad is stunning, credit to the dedication you are showing to growing plants for the rest of us. It looks great in the new Pico and completely covered the Filter Face.



Many thanks! Means alot to me, it really does Pardeep! 

To be honest, the running costs of the Beast are not small, I would pack in the whole operation, or at least reduce it to low energy, cold water fish setup... if it wasnt for the fissidens!
It keeps the running costs covered, and gives joy to all who buy it! Love it!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

mort said:


> Hi Fil, can I ask why you have transitioned from a tank that was becoming a jungle tank to one that looks more sparse and a moss factory? It's clear you get great moss growth but is this to help with the running cost, a way to keep everything nice an open, because you just wanted to go this direction or some other reason?
> I think it's nice to see how tanks transition over time a d just wondering what your longterm plans are for such a great tank.



Hey Mort!
The jungle is creeping back in!  and this is after taking out a bin bag sized bunch of java fern.
The ludwigia sp mini super red is going mad, as well as my fave e. cordifolius! I missed its mature healthy look.

Still a massive field of fissidens in the middle hehe

As always, make sure to watch in HD!


----------



## mort

Now the surrounding plants are covering the edges of the moss shelf i think it actually looks really good, giving you a nice contrasting open area. Not many of us can optimised empty space because our tanks are so small. Nice to see it continuing to evolve.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Not saying Im rubbish at cleaning the oveflow weir, but these are pretty established...


----------



## Filip Krupa

Ladies & Gents,

The Beast has become a ticking water bomb. One of the seams is coming apart, and I know exactly why its weaker than all the rest. I can elaborate if anyone is interested (I dropped the ball when cementing it together).

Today, I have noticed that I can now squeeze my nail in the seam, this has had the effect of filling my pants with something warm, yet unpleasant.

I went straight to toolstation and got a ratchet strap (50mm - 8m), and wrapped it around the tank nice and tight. This should buy me all the time I need to figure out a solution.

Only fix I can see at this point, is to drive steel screws into the acrylic, as if it was wood. Its going to be ugly AF...

Since I have plenty of time to think it over, throw any ideas you have at me! Please!

Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Only one fix thats not ugly IMO 



Filip Krupa said:


> Only fix I can see at this point, is to drive steel screws into the acrylic, as if it was wood. Its going to be ugly AF...



That could cause issues too with the acrylic cracking  if your pilot hole is too small


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> That could cause issues too with the acrylic cracking if your pilot hole is too small



Right... im thinking, fill the pilot holes with thick solvent, drive the screws in carefully and let all dry.


----------



## Tim Harrison

That's really bad luck and a massive bummer.
I hope you find a workable solution that's not too ugly.
Failing that, the only thing I can think of is to build another...but bigger


----------



## mort

I saw a similar thing happen with a marine tank (double drop off reef) and they fixed the problem only for it to fail later. That tank had frames around the joints so should have been sturdier than yours. Unfortunately my advice is to redo the seam as I don't think any other solution will ever give you confidence.

Whatever way you go I wish you luck.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tim Harrison said:


> That's really bad luck



Nope, 100% my fault. Dropped the ball when using the "pin" method.



Tim Harrison said:


> Failing that, the only thing I can think of is to build another...but bigger



Only a matter of time 



mort said:


> Unfortunately my advice is to redo the seam as I don't think any other solution will ever give you confidence.







mort said:


> Whatever way you go I wish you luck



*deep sigh* thank you!

Fil


----------



## Plants101

I went down a rabbithole yesterday and literally browsed through this thread from beginning to end over the span of many hours.

All I can say is WOW, major props to you!  This is truly a master piece that you have created.  From the hardware and the way it's been created, to the actual hardscape/plant selection, this has just been outstanding.

I had a few questions when looking through this thread.

Out of curiosity, how much does each mat of that fissidens moss grow and how much does it sell for?  Also, I noticed that you had a large mass of rotala macrandra for a couple of months.  Did you ever trim this mass?  If so, did the bottoms left in the substrate ever grow back sideshoots?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Plants101 said:


> I went down a rabbithole yesterday and literally browsed through this thread from beginning to end over the span of many hours.



Thank you, and welcome to UKAPS!



Plants101 said:


> how much does each mat of that fissidens moss grow and how much does it sell for?



A 8x8cm square of freshly tied moss - £6. Mature stuff is £20




 



Plants101 said:


> Did you ever trim this mass?



Hardly, thats why it was so out of control haha
Binned it as it was growing too fast.

Fil


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Just want to wish you luck, hope you will find a neat solution.


----------



## foxfish

I am not sure if a screw would work, perhaps with an angled bracket or a full hight corner piece, that might be more effective but in any case, any quick fix will be hard to live with!
Your strap is probably petty safe for the time being, I do feel for you but I can’t think of any way that will look neat without a strip down!
Maybe if you lower the level as far as possible and stuck an 200mm long internal corner acrylic piece over the break ?


----------



## Fisher2007

I've no experience of acrylic but unless you would be 100% satisfied that the screw method would fix the problen then I would only look at the right way of doing it (rebuild)

That amount of water going wrong in your house would not be good!


----------



## PARAGUAY

Dont know if they can help Filip but try Hutton aquatics (Gold label products )they may have something?


----------



## ian_m

When I built an acrylic case for my "LED cube" (see pic below), I originally "glued" (actually solvent welded of course) the case using industry standard Tensol 12.





However some joints were not brilliant and looked like your pictures of the failing joints, except mine was 4mm acrylic and failure would not result in change of underwear.

I tried, using a syringe and fine needle injecting more Tensol 12, but it didn't really wick up into the joint. In the end I bought some more dichloromethane and diluted the Tensol and that wicked up into dodgy joints fine, producing "acceptable" joints all round. Just be careful as the Tensol is now extremely runny and did wick under my masking tape getting into places it shouldn't have leaving "smears" on the acrylic.

I would suggest, lowering the water in your tank to expose the issues, drying the joints, using IPA to "flush" the joints dry, applying very gentle heat to dry the IPA and try the diluted Tensol 12 (or your equivalent solvent) to get it to wick into the joints.


----------



## Angelfishguy99

Sorry to see the hassle you are going through. I have no real advice to offer on how to fix the situation but do make sure you have home insurance. In August 2018 I had a 300ltr aquarium burst it's seal. Done €16,000 euro worth of damage. Insurance company sorted it but we would of been well and truly screwed had they not.

I know it's probably not what you want to hear but I think the only way you will get peace of mind is by re doing it.

Whatever you choose to do I wish you the best.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Thank you for the suggestions and good luck wishes!

Its giving me plenty to consider.
Worst case scenario, I might have to drain the tank half way down and keep it there.
Time to read into paludariums....

Fil


----------



## Douglas Mason

Fil,

Sorry to hear about the problems with your tank.

I've got no solution but if you need a hand with anything let me know


----------



## Filip Krupa

Douglas Mason said:


> Fil,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the problems with your tank.
> 
> I've got no solution but if you need a hand with anything let me know



Much appreciated Doug!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Ok, heres the plan so far.

Ive filled the gap with acrylic solvent overnight (drained the tank, and used the ultra thin cement, as suggested by @ian_m). The seam "looks" much better, but wouldnt trust it to hold.

Secondly, Im planning to drill holes in, and hot-screw in some brass inserts, lets not forget ive 1" of acrylic to play with!
Then screw on a brass strap to the outside, with some brass bolts.

If I play my cards right, it might not look terrible!

Thoughts?


----------



## mort

Bear in mind I have no experience with acrylic tanks (built quite a few glass only) but my initial thought was similar to what Foxface suggested above, ie adding a full height corner piece. My thought was a triangular shaped piece that fitted on the inside to strengthen both sides. 
I'm assuming this would need you to empty the tank though so perhaps not what you want. I don't know if a shorter piece over the problem area would work.


----------



## Filip Krupa

mort said:


> Bear in mind I have no experience with acrylic tanks (built quite a few glass only) but my initial thought was similar to what Foxface suggested above, ie adding a full height corner piece. My thought was a triangular shaped piece that fitted on the inside to strengthen both sides.
> I'm assuming this would need you to empty the tank though so perhaps not what you want. I don't know if a shorter piece over the problem area would work.



Hi mort

My worry with that solution, is that Id be gluing vertically, with the glue flowing down and giving an ugly/weak joint. It really needs to be done horizontally, and there is no way Im manipulating this tank, its 250kgs even when empty!

Ive had that happen when I was practising before the beast. Maybe someone out there can do it right vertically, but its beyond my capabilities.

Fil


----------



## lazybones51

To give you better access to the corner without having to drain the whole tank, you could partition off the corner and pump out water. If you make the partition big enough you should have enough room to work. Something like this but on a bigger scale.


----------



## Filip Krupa

lazybones51 said:


> To give you better access to the corner without having to drain the whole tank, you could partition off the corner and pump out water. If you make the partition big enough you should have enough room to work. Something like this but on a bigger scale.



Clever!


----------



## castle

Is draining and re-gluing not an option? New to acrylic, but with glass in the past I'd fully drain, eat away silicone, dry and then reapply silicone. 

I hate to be this person, but it looking ugly probably shouldn't be your main concern right now?  There must be a serious amount of force being pushed at those seams right now


----------



## Filip Krupa

castle said:


> Is draining and re-gluing not an option?



There is no such thing with acrylic really. When you "glue it" first thing, youre actually melting and bonding the acrylic faces together.
Cleaning and re-doing isnt really an option (as its an option with glass + silicone). You can only add additional strips of acrylic as suggested by some here, but it wont give you the same strength as doing it right first time.

At least I know where I went wrong with this specific joint, hence once sorted, im pretty confident it wont repeat anywhere else around the tank. Otherwise Id be scrapping the whole thing.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

castle said:


> I hate to be this person, but it looking ugly probably shouldn't be your main concern right now?



Hehe, I agree, it isnt!


----------



## mort

Filip Krupa said:


> Hi mort
> 
> My worry with that solution, is that Id be gluing vertically, with the glue flowing down and giving an ugly/weak joint. It really needs to be done horizontally, and there is no way Im manipulating this tank, its 250kgs even when empty!
> 
> Ive had that happen when I was practising before the beast. Maybe someone out there can do it right vertically, but its beyond my capabilities.
> 
> Fil



I can't really tell how big the problem area is from the picture. I was just estimating it's a few inches so guessing that even with a less than perfect seal you would still be adding plenty of new support to brace that area but like I say I'm not an acrylic guy so probably best to ignore me


----------



## Filip Krupa

mort said:


> I can't really tell how big the problem area is from the picture



Good 8in, and was growing (until I restrained the beast!)


----------



## ian_m

Looking at it again, how about "gluing" say a 20mm square bar piece of acrylic bar on the inside corner of the failing seam, a reinforcing bar. Quick look on an auction site 1 meter of 20x20mm bar will cost about £8.

Not sure your brass inserts would work well unless you could guarantee the inserts are extremely well attached.

I have seen before someone recovering "poor" acrylic joints by drilling 1mm holes into the joint (along the joint from the outside) and injecting glue to complete the joint.

Just some more ideas. 

Also consider the previous post about building a dam around the corner so you can get dry access to the joint. Most silicones do not stick well to acrylic, but can be used temporarily to seal and hold things, so a temporary dam from a curved sheet of acrylic could be used, held in place with silicone.


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> Looking at it again, how about "gluing" say a 20mm square bar piece of acrylic bar on the inside corner of the failing seam, a reinforcing bar. Quick look on an auction site 1 meter of 20x20mm bar will cost about £8.



Ive too many worries about this option, Ill try other things first.



ian_m said:


> I have seen before someone recovering "poor" acrylic joints by drilling 1mm holes into the joint (along the joint from the outside) and injecting glue to complete the joint.
> 
> Just some more ideas.



There is an interesting one!



ian_m said:


> Not sure your brass inserts would work well unless you could guarantee the inserts are extremely well attached.



Found out that there are companies which design brass inserts specifically for "pull out" strength, for thermoplastics. Im confident I will get a good grip by heat sinking them in. Waiting to get their opinion

Fil


----------



## ian_m

Could always cheekily contact these guys and explain that you might be soon having a problem with your pants and see if they have any recommendations for an acrylic fix. 
http://www.aquariummasters.co.uk/


----------



## Filip Krupa

Good morning!

Im just doing my weekly 50% water change, and noticed that there is very little new algea growth this week.
Plants look fine, and where there is usually a bunch of green dust algea on the acrylic, there is very little today.

Im not complaining! But usually Ive a lot more algea to deal with, which made me think as to why this week is different.

Id say they only change this week was a 2 days lights out mid week. I did this when half draining and resealing the acrylic. Didnt want the lights running when the sump and co2 setup were disconnected.

This made me think.
Ive done proper blackouts before, and I know they batter algea way more that the plants, so usually used as a "cure". But what about scheduling a day of "no lights" every week as a prophylactic? Has anyone ever done that?

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

That is all...


----------



## Filip Krupa

I got 100 cardinals and 20 angels. I will send some pics once I get some good ones.

Finally found a solution I am happy with to small fish falling into the sump.
Just bent the stainless steel meshes to fit... cant believe it took me this long...
They just slip up for cleaning


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> very gentle heat to dry the IPA and try the diluted Tensol 12 (or your equivalent solvent) to get it to wick into the joints.



To get you guys up to date, I ended up using Ian siggestion and wicked in extra solvent. It wicked in a flash, i taped the outside edge with lekky tape to slow down the evaporation of the water thin cement.
I then waited several weeks for it all to harden before tentatively taking the ratchet strap off.
Its been off for aprox 3 weeks, and the joint remains unchanged! Yippee!!!

I will keep my eye on it, and leave the other more invasive suggestions in my back pocket.

Absolutely loving my angels, and cannot wait for the 100 cardinals to mature.

I also have plans to rescape the front of the tank, scalling back the moss operation, and adding more crypts as carpetting.

The fun never stops.
Stay safe, and enjoy the hobby peeps!

Fil


----------



## Plants101

The fissidens plains/mounds look really cool.  It'd be cool to see you do a scape utilizing a whole ton of a those fissidens mats.  Almost like a grassland, but instead of grass it would be this moss


----------



## Filip Krupa

Plants101 said:


> The fissidens plains/mounds look really cool. It'd be cool to see you do a scape utilizing a whole ton of a those fissidens mats. Almost like a grassland, but instead of grass it would be this moss



Here is one I prepared earlier 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6YxPyjJaKE/?igshid=1wpc443y25eg3


----------



## Filip Krupa

Done a large trim, and replant today.
Ill take some snaps once the dust settles.

Ive found that the best way to maintain the cordifolius is pulling it up, giving them some love, and replanting down.


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> To get you guys up to date, I ended up using Ian siggestion and wicked in extra solvent. It wicked in a flash, i taped the outside edge with lekky tape to slow down the evaporation of the water thin cement.
> I then waited several weeks for it all to harden before tentatively taking the ratchet strap off.
> Its been off for aprox 3 weeks, and the joint remains unchanged! Yippee!!!
> 
> I will keep my eye on it, and leave the other more invasive suggestions in my back pocket.
> 
> The fun never stops.
> Stay safe, and enjoy the hobby peeps!
> 
> Fil



This project keeps amazing me from the start...
You must be a man with nerves of steel!!..  Great job


----------



## Conort2

Still can’t believe how big the plants grow in here, mental. 

And as for the repair, you have some balls lol. That’s a serious amount of water!

cheers

Conor


----------



## Filip Krupa

Conort2 said:


> Still can’t believe how big the plants grow in here, mental.



I know others have had the same or even bigger success with cordifulius. So not unique here, but I do have a lot of them 



Conort2 said:


> And as for the repair, you have some balls lol





zozo said:


> You must be a man with nerves of steel!!.



Balls of Steel... I miss watching that show...
I havent got any, from what I know acrylic gives you plenty of warning before going, and even then it tends to leak instead of failing catastrophically. This is why I chose it over glass in the first place.
The rest is blissfull ignorance, it helps! 

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## papa_c

That's some serious trimming going on! I'm looking for some trident it you have going?


----------



## Filip Krupa

papa_c said:


> That's some serious trimming going on! I'm looking for some trident it you have going?



No sorry


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## foxfish

Ha Ha that looks like great fun!


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> Ha Ha that looks like great fun



It is!
Makes me want to make a bigger one, so I can proper swim about.
Maybe a retirement project! 

Fil


----------



## foxfish

I worked on a Koi Farm for many years, over time we developed into a tourist attraction and had numerous aquatic displays.
One such display was a 2000 gallon concrete tank with 50mm thick acrylic windows.
I built the tank to house “ Topcat” who was a 30lb red tailed catfish.
Anyway once a week he was fed a couple of dead fish (trout normally) 2pm on Friday I seem to remember.
One of the guys would get in the tank and hand feed him and it aways drew a small crowd.


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> I worked on a Koi Farm for many years, over time we developed into a tourist attraction and had numerous aquatic displays.
> One such display was a 2000 gallon concrete tank with 50mm thick acrylic windows.
> I built the tank to house “ Topcat” who was a 30lb red tailed catfish.
> Anyway once a week he was fed a couple of dead fish (trout normally) 2pm on Friday I seem to remember.
> One of the guys would get in the tank and hand feed him and i



Love it!
Id love to have planted tank that size, could dive in to trim/plant each week... amazing...

For my next house move, I just might look for one with an indoor swimming pool, and complain to the seller about how expensive running this pool would be if I bought it...


----------



## Plants101

I noticed that you're using Floodlight lighting.  I have a hightech tank with some floodlights on it.  The tank is quite shallow so I'm guessing the PAR will be atleast 150+ at substrate level.  

With such a high amount of light coming from the floodlight, do you ever notice the plants look a bit weird in the morning when the lights first turn on?  Some of my ludwigia tends to curl back, as if the leaves are shocked with the amount of light initially.   The color also looks washed out initially.  The leaves and color return to normal at the end of the photoperiod, but I'm wondering if you experience the same thing.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Plants101 said:


> I noticed that you're using Floodlight lighting.  I have a hightech tank with some floodlights on it.  The tank is quite shallow so I'm guessing the PAR will be atleast 150+ at substrate level.
> 
> With such a high amount of light coming from the floodlight, do you ever notice the plants look a bit weird in the morning when the lights first turn on?  Some of my ludwigia tends to curl back, as if the leaves are shocked with the amount of light initially.   The color also looks washed out initially.  The leaves and color return to normal at the end of the photoperiod, but I'm wondering if you experience the same thing.



Hi there

Thats very odd indeed! Never had that happen in my tank, cant really comment.

Fil


----------



## Miniandy

Seriously impressive project.

A few things stand out - you commitment and your candor.

I'm not sure I could commit that much living space to a tank - read: My Mrs wouldn't accept it. I am curious as to final costs as well. Your project has inspired me to give this a go, but realistically I'd need to know how big the hole is before I dove in financially.

I'm also somewhat impressed with your honesty in strife, particularly at the algae bloom stage. Having previously suffered a disaster, around 15 years ago, with my last planted tank its taken a lot for me to get over it. I'm only just kicking off a project now. Seeing pictures of your strife and comments have really helped, particularly as the final result is so good.

I have two techie questions, my biggest headaches at the moment.

Firstly, what floor reinforcements did you undertake? I am looking at a similar capacity tank to yours as a final project.
Secondly, having used a weir, how did you silence it? I remember my last tank having japanese-esk water torture noises which quiet simply drove me mad.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Miniandy said:


> I'm not sure I could commit that much living space to a tank - read: My Mrs wouldn't accept it. I am curious as to final costs as well. Your project has inspired me to give this a go, but realistically I'd need to know how big the



Hey Andy

Thanks for reading, and your kind words. Very encouraging!
Ive been meaning to post some videos on youtube, but the option of adding stock music is gone out of my mobile youtube app! No idea why, nevermind I digress.
Having a finance background, I kept good track of all initial costs, came to about £7k including plants and fish. Keep in mind that running costs are about £100 lekky, and £20 co2 each month. Thanfully the beast is plentiful so I can sell surplus plants to keep the running costs covered, and then some!

Floor supports, I didnt add any.
HOWEVER, my dad and I ripped this place up, and demolished a few walls, so I knew that the tank will sit on 2 separate suspended wooden floors, with the joists resting at multiple points on brick pillars (and the remnants of the load bearing wall which once stood), the floor has 2 sets of joists running perpendicular to each other.

Now, the weir! I found this design online which uses 3 standpipes, look for "bean animal overflow". I know exactly what you mean with the water torture, but I must say this 3 pipe design is near silent! I was gobsmacked when I got it all running, since there is a considerable amount of water being pumped around. My pc fans slapped to the led floodlights are WAAAY more noisy, and even they just give off a low humm.

Good luck if you end up undertaking anything similar, and make sure to cc me in 
Its been ridiculously rewarding for me, money well invested!
Fil


----------



## Plants101

@Filip Krupa 

As @Miniandy put it, we all appreciate your honesty and your commitment to this project.  It's always fun seeing an update on this tank and the plants you pull out of it.  It is quite inspiring and your honesty with your setbacks help all of us to continue learning.  

I'm thinking about making an aquatic plant farm using 50W floodlights, similar to the ones you use on this tank.  I know that not all floodlights are built equal, but I was wondering what the PAR value is at the substrate (if you've ever tested that?).   If you haven't tested it, would you be able to give an approximation of the PAR value?

On your particular setup, how far are the lights from the substrate level?  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Plants101 said:


> how far are the lights from the substrate level?



Hi, my lights are aprox 70cm from the substrate.
I honestly cannot give you a PAR estimate as I have not developed any feel for that scale, never used it. I can only say that even plants at the substrate get to pearl happily. Good luck!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Just did a little trim on my l. glandulosa. 
Couldnt help myself so took some snaps.

I love how thick and strong it grows, and how it doesnt really like branching out like other ludwigias.
Wish I could sell it to others but it doesnt travel well, unless I send it in a box but then p&p wipes out any profit. Anyway, heres the snaps


----------



## CooKieS

Would look nice in my nano


----------



## Filip Krupa

CooKieS said:


> Would look nice in my nano



I think it would! Centre piece plant 🤣


----------



## Plants101

I've shipped quite a bit of glandulosa over the years.  The key to prepping it for shipping is to make it close up so the leaves don't get crushed.  Maybe consider harvesting it at night when the leaves have closed up.  Or another option is to quickly drag it upside down out of the water so that the leaves are forced to stick to each other and close up.   It also might be helpful to chop down those stems to about 30cm max.

I've had lots of success using damp paper towels and padded envelopes as a shipping method.  The padded envelopes seem to provide the necessary support without needing a box.


----------



## hypnogogia

@Filip Krupa have you thought of putting a webcam on the Beast   so that we can share in its wonder?


----------



## Filip Krupa

hypnogogia said:


> @Filip Krupa have you thought of putting a webcam on the



I have actually, however I have currently absolutely no idea how to go about putting one up, nor the cost involved.
Neither insurmountable ofc, its just one of those ideas on the shelf, waiting for a jolt of inspiration for me to pick it up.

Thanks for reading
Fil


----------



## dean

Filip Krupa said:


> I have actually, however I have currently absolutely no idea how to go about putting one up, nor the cost involved.
> Neither insurmountable ofc, its just one of those ideas on the shelf, waiting for a jolt of inspiration for me to pick it up.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Fil



An underwater camera please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Im going to take @Plants101 advice about the glandulosa.

I need 2 UK volunteers to receive some via post. I expect some brutally honest feedback as payment 🤣

First come first served, reply on here and I will PM

Thanks


----------



## Filip Krupa

Filip Krupa said:


> I need 2 UK volunteers



Only 1 left, who fancies free glandulosa?


----------



## sparkyweasel

Filip Krupa said:


> Only 1 left, who fancies free glandulosa?


Yes please.


----------



## Gill

Arrived in perfect condition, no broken leaves or stems. 




Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Gill said:


> Arrived in perfect condition, no broken leaves or stems.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



Packed them like christmas trees 🤣
I hope they open up nicely once in and settled!

Fil


----------



## Plants101

@Filip Krupa Nice method of packing these, perfect execution.  Looks like it was a success!


----------



## Gill

Already new growth within 24hrs


----------



## Gill

Gill said:


> Already new growth within 24hrs



I have not planted these stems into the substrate. I have just pushed them into the Mass of Moss. And left  2 Inches out of the water.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Loving my blue diamond angels


----------



## foxfish

I think I might of mentioned Angles to you way back in the thread, I love them even if they can be aggressive bully’s !
They can get pretty big and chunky too, I think your tank is just about the right size for them.
Sit back and enjoy the show then just watch them grow..........


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> I think I might of mentioned Angles to you way back in the thread, I love them even if they can be aggressive bully’s !
> They can get pretty big and chunky too, I think your tank is just about the right size for them.
> Sit back and enjoy the show then just watch them grow..........



I got 20 of them, they are not too evil yet, just picking on my puffers a little but they dont seem to care much.

I love how they all race to the glass when I get close, checking me out for food.


----------



## Gill

Gill said:


> I have not planted these stems into the substrate. I have just pushed them into the Mass of Moss. And left  2 Inches out of the water.



Forgot to say. I have had this plant before a few years ago. And it will grow just over a foot out of the water. And looks great, Very Deep Colours out of the water and thick leaves.


----------



## dean

Filip Krupa said:


> Im going to take @Plants101 advice about the glandulosa.
> 
> I need 2 UK volunteers to receive some via post. I expect some brutally honest feedback as payment
> 
> First come first served, reply on here and I will PM
> 
> Thanks



I’ll give it a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill

Apologies it was  Ludwigia Rubin I tried before,  but looking forward to seeing how this one grows


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Nice looking angels! Wish I had space for them but I don't think I will ever get a tank higher than 60cm to maintain.. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Gill said:


> Apologies it was  Ludwigia Rubin I tried before,  but looking forward to seeing how this one grows
> View attachment 150467



Ive grown glandulosa in my terrarium, its very nice emersed.


----------



## Classicdriller

Just read from start to finish, what a tank


----------



## Filip Krupa

Classicdriller said:


> Just read from start to finish, what a tank



You poor soul! Takes more efford to read this journal than to build this tank.

Thanks, and well done!
Fil


----------



## sparkyweasel

So, the postman tested your packaging by scrunching it up;


----------



## sparkyweasel

And the plants survived totally undamaged;


----------



## sparkyweasel

Not even a broken leaf. They came out of the packing sleeves easily and the leaves opened out to normal appearance as soon  as they were in water.
Total success. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sparkyweasel said:


> Not even a broken leaf. They came out of the packing sleeves easily and the leaves opened out to normal appearance as soon as they were in water.
> Total success.
> Thanks again.



Holy....
You got me with that first picture 🤣

Well in, thanks for the feedback!


Fil


----------



## Melll

Holey moley and the love of all things aquarium related, what a journey, I am sure I stopped breathing with the join beggining to fail  This is awesome, makes my tank look small and insignificant. I am now in need of a coffee and a breath of fresh air then to really look at my big tank seriously.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Melll said:


> Holey moley and the love of all things aquarium related, what a journey, I am sure I stopped breathing with the join beggining to fail  This is awesome, makes my tank look small and insignificant. I am now in need of a coffee and a breath of fresh air then to really look at my big tank seriously.



Thanks Mel 

About the misbehaving join, the ratchet strap is back 

Not sure how I will fix it long term, for now its fine, until I find some headspace to tackle it again.

Fil


----------



## Melll

Oh no, 😬 have you moved the fish out and lowered the water level or ?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Melll said:


> Oh no, 😬 have you moved the fish out and lowered the water level or ?



Naaah, that would be the safe thing to do.
My favourite tactic is called YOLO 🤣

But seriously, I watch the join like a hawk, its stopped deteriorating since the strap is on, this was months ago.

Fil


----------



## Melll

I`m now looking at the seams on my tanks.  A couple of my tanks are well over 10 years old, made by Rena.  Not as big as your tnak by any means but 700 litres can still cause a Tsunami. 

Are you still selling plants? 

Please keep us posted


----------



## Filip Krupa

Melll said:


> Not as big as your tnak by any means but 700 litres can still cause a Tsunami.



I think any tank flooding past 500L would result in just the same damage 🤣
My emergency flood plan is: open the back door




Melll said:


> Are you still selling plants?



Yes, constantly on ebay (thebeastsurplus), occasionally on here and always happy to receive requests via PM.

Fil


----------



## Melll

Filip Krupa said:


> I think any tank flooding past 500L would result in just the same damage 🤣
> My emergency flood plan is: open the back door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, constantly on ebay (thebeastsurplus), occasionally on here and always happy to receive requests via PM.
> 
> Fil




I shall bear that in mind when I need some big plants


----------



## Filip Krupa

Melll said:


> I shall bear that in mind when I need some big plants



Have you got a journal going?


----------



## Melll

Not yet,  should I ?

I`m still toying mentally how I want to do 3 tanks, one is definitely low tech, fast flow, moutain stream type set up for Hillstream Loaches and the like,  one maybe a Dwarf Puffer tank, planted, then the big tank 1400 litres which I am looking at over several cups of coffee.


----------



## LondonDragon

Filip Krupa said:


> Not sure how I will fix it long term, for now its fine, until I find some headspace to tackle it again.


Could you not custom make a metal brim for the top of the tank to hold it all together?


----------



## Filip Krupa

LondonDragon said:


> Could you not custom make a metal brim for the top of the tank to hold it all together?



That will be insufficient I think.
I think I need something to hold the middle, thats where the two walls are bowing away from each other.

Remember its acrylic we are talking!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Melll said:


> I`m still toying mentally how I want to do 3 tanks, one is definitely low tech, fast flow, moutain stream type set up for Hillstream Loaches and the like, one maybe a Dwarf Puffer tank, planted, then the big tank 1400 litres which I am looking at over several cups of coffee.



My advice would be, focus on one at a time and enjoy the planning stage!

Let us know once youre attepting the 1400, Ill follow with interest!

Fil


----------



## sparkyweasel

Filip Krupa said:


> I think I need something to hold the middle, thats where the two walls are bowing away from each other.


What about a steel brace across the middle, covered with cork bark to disguise it, and planted with moss and epiphytes?


----------



## Filip Krupa

sparkyweasel said:


> What about a steel brace across the middle, covered with cork bark to disguise it, and planted with moss and epiphytes?



For some reason I cant picture it. Any chance for a back of a napkin drawing?

Also, glandulosa is doing well


----------



## Filip Krupa

I was meaning to write about this guy for a while

He is a proper Beast native. I never feed him anything special, never see him eat anything I throw in, and yet he is fat and beastly. Gotta love nature


----------



## Filip Krupa

Crypts are growing atta control! 

Any ideas how to trim a large amount with minimum effort?

Fil


----------



## sparkyweasel

Filip Krupa said:


> For some reason I cant picture it. Any chance for a back of a napkin drawing?
> 
> Also, glandulosa is doing well


I'll have a go at a drawing later.
Glandulosa is doing great, thanks.


----------



## sparkyweasel

Here's a terrible drawing, but it might give you the general idea. Probably needs more bark on the front and back pieces, depending on their length.


----------



## sparkyweasel

The undisguised steelwork;


----------



## Filip Krupa

sparkyweasel said:


> The undisguised steelwork;View attachment 152246




Thats brilliant! I see what you mean, but this wouldnt help.
The tank is already braced on the top (although in a different way), and this wouldnt stop the vertical seam on the corner from continuing to deteriorate.

Fil


----------



## sparkyweasel

Oh, so it's the middle of the vertical seam that's bulging?  Hmmm.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Spotlight time.

So Ive had this whiptail plec for over a year, never fed him directly, and Ive never seen him eat anything I throw in. Great fish care, I know 🤣

Yet he is nice and fat, I guess the tank is big enough to provide whatever he needs!


----------



## PARAGUAY

Filip Krupa said:


> Spotlight time.
> 
> So Ive had this whiptail plec for over a year, never fed him directly, and Ive never seen him eat anything I throw in. Great fish care, I know 🤣
> 
> Yet he is nice and fat, I guess the tank is big enough to provide whatever he needs!
> 
> View attachment 152374View attachment 152375View attachment 152376


What a character


----------



## Filip Krupa

(Over) feed time!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Happy water change day!

Got some guppies 7 days ago, ended up getting a few very small ones for free, thought they will become angelfish chow, but to my surprise, they have found a safe haven among the young cordifolius (which are out of control!).
Perhaps I could end up with a nice colony, despite sharing a tank with hundreds of fish happy to gobble up baby guppies. Id call that an achievement!


----------



## Filip Krupa

While doing a water change today, I noticed 3 baby guppies! Hooray!

Tried to take a picture and spooked one of them resulting in a high speed chase against a hungry angel, thankfully Ive been lazy with the trimming so the baby quickly disappeared in dense vegitation.

Here is a pic I managed to take of an older sibling.


----------



## noodlesuk

Wow this journal is amazing, such a great project, just stumbled across it. That tank!


----------



## noodlesuk

Filip Krupa said:


> Not sure how I will fix it long term, for now its fine, until I find some headspace to tackle it again



I was looking at that seam. How about drilling and pinning with clear acrylic rod? Use acrylic solvent to fix the rods in. Like a plastic version of a classic woodwork joint!   It wouldn't be completely  clear, but if you could 'wet' all the faces of the dowels and holes,  with cement, it might  not be that noticeable.  Guess there is a risk that drilling might cause some stress points. But sounds like you like risky plans


----------



## Filip Krupa

noodlesuk said:


> I was looking at that seam. How about drilling and pinning with clear acrylic rod? Use acrylic solvent to fix the rods in. Like a plastic version of a classic woodwork joint!   It wouldn't be completely  clear, but if you could 'wet' all the faces of the dowels and holes,  with cement, it might  not be that noticeable.  Guess there is a risk that drilling might cause some stress points. But sounds like you like risky plans



I like it!
Right now the rathet strap is doing a good job. No idea when I will have the headspace to take a punt at fixing this.
I could always reduce the water level and make it into an island paludarium.


----------



## Filip Krupa

noodlesuk said:


> But sounds like you like risky plans



Cannot argue that 🤣🤣


----------



## Filip Krupa

My angels are breeding


----------



## Filip Krupa

The Beast finally has a face!


----------



## Miniandy

The Straps still on, did you not do your repair?


----------



## Filip Krupa

Miniandy said:


> The Straps still on, did you not do your repair?


Nope
At this rate its more likely I will turn it into a vivarium 🤣


----------



## Filip Krupa

Bought the golden long fin bristlenose about 6 months ago. Saw it about 4 times since 🤣😂

But everytime I do, I cant stop staring! Pics dont do it justice, especially under these strong lights.


----------



## sparkyweasel

I love tanks where you can't see all the fish all the time. It's like going into the wild; you know what species live in the area, but you don't know which ones you will see today.


----------



## Filip Krupa

sparkyweasel said:


> I love tanks where you can't see all the fish all the time. It's like going into the wild; you know what species live in the area, but you don't know which ones you will see today.



Never though of it that way but very true!

I cant always see the blue shortfin betta as he does his rounds.

I got a red lizard whiptail plec at the same time as the golden bristlenose. The lizard is equally elusive, so much so that Ive not managed to snap a picture at all yet.


----------



## Filip Krupa

More breeding going on!
There are at least 2 pairs of angels at it, sometimes at the same time.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Some eye candy
That is all xD


----------



## dean

Looks brilliant 
Any of the fry survive ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

dean said:


> Looks brilliant
> Any of the fry survive ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to be wigglers, but then vanished.
Had a couple of pairs lay eggs since but nothing survives.

Meanwhile, the guppies are multiplying happily!


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa

As I was roasting a feast for xmas, just about spotted this busy pair lying and fertilising.

Merry xmas you lovely people.
It might be just a hobby for you, but dont forget youre making a home for numerous little critters!!!


----------



## dean

That’s a lots of Christmas related names you have to come up with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

dean said:


> That’s a lots of Christmas related names you have to come up with //emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji23.png



At first I thought s**t he is right...
But then I remembered, random elf name generator is a thing 🤣😂🤣🤣😂😂🤣🤣


----------



## Filip Krupa

Stocked up on fertiliser over christmas.

I get most macros from INOXIA, and got a call from them asking such questions as "umm what you need this for?" and "bit excessive for a fish tank?!".
After my explaiantions around tank size and EI dosing, they agreed to release the order, but Im convinced Im now on a register somewhere... 🤣😂


----------



## Zeus.

When your MgSO4 (Epsom salts) runs out it may be worth getting for ebay as you can get 10Kg for peanuts


----------



## Filip Krupa

Zeus. said:


> When your MgSO4 (Epsom salts) runs out it may be worth getting for ebay as you can get 10Kg for peanuts


You know I saw those, marketed for your bath and thought that could be coarse table salt! Just didnt trust it.

You reckon worth a punt?

Fil


----------



## Zeus.

Epsom salt 10Kg for £13 in plastic tub - salts are salts
APFUK is £4.50 for 0.5Kg


----------



## not called Bob

Filip Krupa said:


> Stocked up on fertiliser over christmas.
> 
> I get most macros from INOXIA, and got a call from them asking such questions as "umm what you need this for?" and "bit excessive for a fish tank?!".
> After my explaiantions around tank size and EI dosing, they agreed to release the order, but Im convinced Im now on a register somewhere... 🤣😂
> View attachment 159933


best not to search out just what other nefarious uses you can cook up with that and other stuff you will have lying around the house, unless your not keen on your front door and don’t mind it being booted in 

think its fairly small quantities of key items that now need flagging by vendors as they have been used in the past for reasons they were not sold.


----------



## Inked_aqua

amazing build!


----------



## Paulthewitt

That’s amazing - just found you in ebay and Instagram (via shrimplyjones) If I ever buy this bigger tank I’m searching for, there is every chance we will meet as I look to stock it with bits, like the moss you currently have

That build is just nuts!!!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Paulthewitt said:


> That’s amazing - just found you in ebay and Instagram (via shrimplyjones) If I ever buy this bigger tank I’m searching for, there is every chance we will meet as I look to stock it with bits, like the moss you currently have
> 
> That build is just nuts!!!


Thank you so much!
Its very nice to hear from someone local, I hope we do meet. Looking forward

PS shrimplyjones is a top lad!


----------



## sanj

I have just seen this thread, I've not really been around for a couple of years, but... Wow! 😮

Is it fixed though? That kind of freaks me out. I have two acrylic tanks one running since May 2010 and the other sometime in 2012. I got them made though. I wouldn't trust myself making one that large. 😁


----------



## Filip Krupa

sanj said:


> I have just seen this thread, I've not really been around for a couple of years, but... Wow! 😮
> 
> Is it fixed though? That kind of freaks me out. I have two acrylic tanks one running since May 2010 and the other sometime in 2012. I got them made though. I wouldn't trust myself making one that large. 😁


Thanks Sanj,

It's fixed temporarily with a ratchet strap that goes around the whole thing.
Unsightly, but less risky, quicker and cheaper than trying other things. No idea what I will do long term, maybe convert to paludarium!

Even with these issues, I have absolutely no regrets.
As Rick Sanchez says - "You miss a 100% of the chances you don't take" 🤣


----------



## dean

Filip Krupa said:


> Thanks Sanj,
> 
> It's fixed temporarily with a ratchet strap that goes around the whole thing.
> Unsightly, but less risky, quicker and cheaper than trying other things. No idea what I will do long term, maybe convert to paludarium!
> 
> Even with these issues, I have absolutely no regrets.
> As Rick Sanchez says - "You miss a 100% of the chances you don't take"



Have I missed something 
Is there a problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Filip Krupa said:


> Ladies & Gents,
> 
> The Beast has become a ticking water bomb. One of the seams is coming apart, and I know exactly why its weaker than all the rest. I can elaborate if anyone is interested (I dropped the ball when cementing it together).
> 
> Today, I have noticed that I can now squeeze my nail in the seam, this has had the effect of filling my pants with something warm, yet unpleasant.
> 
> I went straight to toolstation and got a ratchet strap (50mm - 8m), and wrapped it around the tank nice and tight. This should buy me all the time I need to figure out a solution.
> 
> Only fix I can see at this point, is to drive steel screws into the acrylic, as if it was wood. Its going to be ugly AF...
> 
> Since I have plenty of time to think it over, throw any ideas you have at me! Please!
> 
> Fil
> 
> View attachment 132237 View attachment 132238 View attachment 132239 View attachment 132240



@dean have a look at this post back on page 36
Cannot blame you for missing it! The journal is now a proper challenge to get through ha!


----------



## sanj

Filip, do you not have any issue with condensation in your house? That is also of open water. I had to get acrylic covers made for big tank in the living room, although the smaller 700l in my hallway doesn't have any.


----------



## dean

Filip Krupa said:


> @dean have a look at this post back on page 36
> Cannot blame you for missing it! The journal is now a proper challenge to get through ha!



Oh mate so sorry to hear this 
Can it be fixed if you put a triangle piece on the internal corner ? 

I have vats that I can lend you to hold livestock etc while you do the work

Happy to offer my help too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

dean said:


> Oh mate so sorry to hear this
> Can it be fixed if you put a triangle piece on the internal corner ?
> 
> I have vats that I can lend you to hold livestock etc while you do the work
> 
> Happy to offer my help too



Thanks for the offer Dean, Ill keep it in mind.
I probably could do a triangle piece, others have given me plenty of ideas.

However, with life being the way it is these days, its just easier to keep the strap on, and wait until a time when I will have more headspace to tackle this!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

sanj said:


> Filip, do you not have any issue with condensation in your house? That is also of open water. I had to get acrylic covers made for big tank in the living room, although the smaller 700l in my hallway doesn't have any.



Hey Sanj,

Before I moved into this house, I made EXTENSIVE renovations.
One of upgrades I installed was a whole house ventilation system with heat recovery (all DIY).
The Beast is open top, and gives us absolutely no condensation issues at all, as I designed the ventilation system to exchange the air in the house 3 x per hour.

I am never going back to living without such a system, the air quality is just that good.
I will be installing one wherever I move!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Made a vid update. Enjoy

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa

Thought Id give an update to how its going after I fixed my ferts and started dosing glut.

Let me know what you think!
All feedback appreciated!


----------



## Tim Harrison

The tank is looking awesome


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tim Harrison said:


> The tank is looking awesome


Too kind Tim!
But imagine if someone with actual scaping skills had a go at it!!!


----------



## dean

Looking great 
Let me know when the mini red is available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf6

Nice  glad to see you found something that works and the algae is getting less. Its very infuriating to just not understand what is causing it at times.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Anyone else notice when your tank is out of balance, the fish arent as happy?
Ive noticed my bronze cories stop breeding when my plants arent happy!
Otherwise Ive cory eggs everywhere.

Confirmation bias?

Fil


----------



## dean

It makes perfect sense to me 
I have the same going on in my planted tank 
Again it’s the Corys that I notice the most 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

Cordifolius bouncing back


----------



## Filip Krupa

The staycation continues.
This time, we catch a guppy!


----------



## dean

I had an idea you were crazy now you’ve definitely confirmed it 

Hope you didn’t put sun tan lotion on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa

dean said:


> I had an idea you were crazy now you’ve definitely confirmed it
> 
> Hope you didn’t put sun tan lotion on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im surprised you needed a confirmation! haha

We skipped the lotion. You know, for the fish's sake


----------



## Filip Krupa

Junior approves!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Decided I am fed up of crawling under the tank to unplug the 2 pumps in order to create a back syphon to drain the weekly 50%.
Then having to crawl back under just to plug them in once fresh water is in.

I remembered why I never connected them to my PLC in the first place, and that's because if the PLC has to be off for whatever reason, that would mean the pumps would die and cause a back syphon and a pain in my royal backside to restart the circulation.
I recalled that @ian_m connected his pumps via relay, so that the pumps went OFF ONLY when the PLC sent them the signal (rather than need the signal to go ON, which is normally how the PLC works)
So I reached out to him, and got a thorough set of advice on which relays will be suitable!

So ordered one, and after getting baffled at first, then a tad of trial and error I figured out how to wire the relay, and incorporated it into the PLC.





Shout out to @ian_m!!! Without him, and his PLC knowledge I am sure I would have packed in running a high tech a while ago out of frustration at unreliable co2 and light control.

The Relay




My PLC and Relay under a DIY acrylic box


----------



## Filip Krupa

Bonus fact.
I build the PLC with so much extra capacity, its now controlling my 2 other plant setups.

The climber is regular pothos (believe it or not!) on Beast water!





This will have soil, and a small lemon tree growing in it soon!


----------



## LondonDragon

Filip Krupa said:


> I am sure I would have packed in running a high tech a while ago out of frustration at unreliable co2 and light control.


How do you control the CO2 using the PLC?


----------



## Filip Krupa

LondonDragon said:


> How do you control the CO2 using the PLC?


Hi Paulo,

I use it as a simple but reliable timer. I know that some of the others have it linked to their lights on/off time so that it always follows +/- a few hours.

Fil


----------



## LondonDragon

Filip Krupa said:


> I use it as a simple but reliable timer. I know that some of the others have it linked to their lights on/off time so that it always follows +/- a few hours.


Many thanks, thought you did something with probes


----------



## Filip Krupa

LondonDragon said:


> Many thanks, thought you did something with probes


Always willing to experiment xD


----------



## Filip Krupa

Some big changes coming.
A video is in the making.
Here is a teaser 🤣


----------



## Filip Krupa

Ok, the fish have been devouring my fissidens!
A tad expensive and poorly nutritious food so I though I need to do something about it. Here is the solution!


----------



## Filip Krupa

That moment your massive swords are overgrowing your massive tank


----------



## not called Bob

with the last few days heat, I bet you dragged out the maintenance as long as possible, to fully enjoy the time submerged


----------



## Filip Krupa

not called Bob said:


> with the last few days heat, I bet you dragged out the maintenance as long as possible, to fully enjoy the time submerged


It's been glorious XD


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa

In an effort to reduce the pesky BBA, I've been experimenting with H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) I think its a good time to share the progress so far.

Just to mention for those of you unfamiliar with H2O2 use, its a very powerful oxidising agent, which basically means it can melt away living organisms and has the potential to be an explosive (in high enough concentrations).
This stuff needs to be taken seriously.

This begs the question, why on Earth would anyone want to put in anywhere near their tanks?
The answer is: Its the dose that makes a poison!

In low doses, it can reduce bacterial and algae load in a fish tank, while largely not affecting more complex life forms such as plants and fish.
I did my research and figured out that for the size of my tank, I would have to dose 600ml of 3% H2O2 solution to have the desired effect.
However, I have found 12% H2O2 solutions on ebay which were very cost effective, since it would mean I only need to add 150ml.

I decided to treat the tank just before my weekly water change.
Key point is to NOT have H2O2 anywhere near my sump and my biological filtration, as it has the potential of crashing the beneficial bacteria colony resulting in spikes of ammonia and nitrite.

Step 1 - Kill the return pumps
Step 2 - Wait for the water to stop overflowing into the sump
Step 3 - Keep the maxpect gyres on, while I pour in the 150ml of H2O2 into the current created by the gyres
Step 4 - Grab a cup of coffee while the treatment is circulated around the display tank
Step 5 - Begin to syphon the water out as per usual water change schedule

The rest is as usual with 50% water change.
It takes me around 1-2 hours before I need to kick the circulation back through the sump, which is plenty of time for the H2O2 to oxidize out/reduce to safe levels in addition to being diluted 50% by the water change itself.
I've been doing this for aprox 6 weeks now (with a treatment every week).

Results so far.

THE POSITIVE:

The BBA has definitely taken a beating. Most noticeable on my slow growing buce and ludwigia glandulosa
Greed spot algae is hardly visible on the sides of the tank.
Fish have never looked better
No catastrophic tank crashes

THE NEGATIVE:

A proportion of leaves on my buce have detached themselves exposing buce rhyzome in a few places. Worrying but not catastrophic. They have never behaved this way prior.
Tiger lotus has not looked as healthy as in the past, with some leaves looking damaged. I presume this is because the leaves are thin, and fragile which makes them more susceptible to being infiltrated by H2O2
The overall growth of plant mass in the tank has slowed, and while I do not know if its down to the H2O2 its of some concern

GOING FORWARD


Going to reduce the treatment to 1/3rd of current dose, and observe further! (all in an effort to minimise the negatives, while retaining as much of the positives!)


Hope this helps at all, thought I would share my adventures in this area!

Fil


----------



## Karmicnull

I've been doing something similar in my low-tech to combat thread algae:
Part 1:  gradually up my Glute (Excel) to 2x the recommended daily (non WC) dose.  This I did with no ill effect.  Seen increased growth in stems.  Doesn't seem to have affected the epiphytes though.  Livestock appear oblivious.
Part 2:  Prior to weekly WC: 
 (a) Switch off / remove the filter, and dose 1ml per 3L of 3% H202 (I took my sponge filters out temporarily).
 (b) Put a powerhead in for 15 mins to make sure the H202 is properly circulated everywhere.
 (c) Do W/C.
 (d) Put filter back in.
 (e) Immediately do daily dose of glute (I saw this described as 'hit the algae when it's down').
I did this for two weeks in a row and the thread algea has gone.  I'm now pausing on the H2O2 but carrying on with the glute, will wait and see if it comes back.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Marius_R

I`ve been going through the journals section today at work and the 2000L in the title immediately got my attention and went "ok, let`s have a look". Have to say, I don`t regret having spent the last hour reading this, what you`ve done is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Filip Krupa

Marius_R said:


> I`ve been going through the journals section today at work and the 2000L in the title immediately got my attention and went "ok, let`s have a look". Have to say, I don`t regret having spent the last hour reading this, what you`ve done is absolutely stunning!


Much appreciated Marius!
Glad you enjoyed the read.

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## Filip Krupa

Hi All

Ive decided to evolve the Beast into a new incarnation, not sure what it will be exactly. A bit more detail in the video!

Thank you to all that have supported me throught the years of setting and running this amazing project with their advice and kind word! Amazing!


----------



## Wolf6

Good luck on your next project!  thanks for the interesting and amazing journal!


----------



## foxfish

Big step, big ideas, good luck.


----------



## lazybones51

Best of luck with the Vivarium, if it's anything like this tank it's going to be impressive! I'd be interested in some of the Buce (assuming it's snail free..)


----------



## Aaandyyy

Nice one Filip, all the best for next project.
Just set up the 10 foot (pics elsewhere) and several other big tanks scattered about so would be interested in a big box of plants - Bolbitis, Bucephalalndra, Crypts, Echinodorus, Lotus and maybe even a few handfuls of stem plants. Would however need delivery though. Let me know what you think. Cheers, Andy


----------



## John q

Amazing end to an amazing journal, love your positivity Filip, onwards and upwards 👍


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Good luck, and don't forget to add some water


----------



## not called Bob

sounds like an interesting project


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Onwards and literally upwards @Filip Krupa 🌱 

Gonna be something special for sure!


----------



## MichaelJ

Dont go!... you don't need a terrarium...   I bet you can find ways to push this tank to the next level!  just my 2 cents. Either way, whatever you do it will be incredible!
How many angles are in that tank btw. ?  I think a tank of this size brings out the true behavior of angles.... Very nice to say the least!


----------



## PARAGUAY

You cant leave the firm. Plenty of terrestial growing plants threads and one or set ups be it smaller scale of what l think your moving to. Must say hugely informative with a lot of fun I will miss the beast but onto your next creation🙂


----------



## Filip Krupa

PARAGUAY said:


> You cant leave the firm. Plenty of terrestial growing plants threads and one or set ups be it smaller scale of what l think your moving to. Must say hugely informative with a lot of fun I will miss the beast but onto your next creation🙂


Good shout and thanks dude! Youve been one of those guys supporting me all along the journey. Big hugs for you man!


----------



## foxfish

A huge, room dominating, tropical rain forest in a big acrylic box sounds right down my street!
Just as a bit of food for though, having full size opening front door (doors) would make maintenance a lot easier.
I look forward to your new build thread.


----------



## Wookii

Ah man, can't believe you're closing this down - this tank has defined the word 'epic'!!

I really don't think you should go completely water free on your next project - 300mm deep water at the front like the edge of an Amazon river bank is surely the way to go 😜


----------



## Filip Krupa

Wookii said:


> Ah man, can't believe you're closing this down - this tank has defined the word 'epic'!!
> 
> I really don't think you should go completely water free on your next project - 300mm deep water at the front like the edge of an Amazon river bank is surely the way to go 😜



You tank keepers are so biased towards having water!!!
Might have to make a nice grassy place at the foot of that river, so I can have a lie down mid maintenance haha


----------



## Wolf6

Filip Krupa said:


> You tank keepers are so biased towards having water!!!
> Might have to make a nice grassy place at the foot of that river, so I can have a lie down mid maintenance haha


If less maintenance is what you want, as a keen gardener I can tell you the urge to maintain is in you as a person, and not so much whatever it is you want to maintain 😆 with anything you enjoy, there is always something that will need doing. But what you enjoy may change over time  but people who love cars will always find something to clean or tinker with, same with people who love working out and us aquarists.


----------



## not called Bob

Could be an epic water dragon setup, with just enough water to keep the crowds happy,


----------



## Filip Krupa

not called Bob said:


> Could be an epic water dragon setup, with just enough water to keep the crowds happy,


Good shout.
However, I just looked up all the requirements and it feels like work! 🤣

Might have to stick to plants, maybe with some dart frogs if I can be bothered feeding then!


----------



## zozo

That's going to be an awesome project! With a terrarium of that size, you could consider a small shallow pool a stream and a waterfall in it. 😘
Then you still can grow quite a number of aquarium plants, the majority are bog plants anyway that thrive emerged in terrarium setups. We have an emersed growth section, by the way, showing some terrariums. I guess yours will be a tad the star (beast) of the show again. If you are considering rain forest and Dart frogs, you'd need a small water party for them to lay eggs and breed and you still could keep some small fish. Some rain forest geckoes would be great too.

But I understand you need a lot more and specific info than you could find on UKAPS considering rainforest terrariums. I would recommend Dendroboard for info and definitively Pinterest for inspiration. Another geek you might like to follow. Login • Instagram

Anyway, I hope you stay or at least share your whereabouts when you decide to spend more time in other communities, so we can come and lurk.


----------



## PARAGUAY

A couple of years or so ago visited Manchester  Natural History museum were they have huge terrariums lizards, frogs lovely tropical forest set ups loads of inspiration. Big disappointment was right at the end a large aquarium void of anything except goldfish. I thought at the time it would be good to have George Farmer to do a nature aquarium


----------



## zozo

PARAGUAY said:


> A couple of years or so ago visited Manchester  Natural History museum were they have huge terrariums lizards, frogs lovely tropical forest set ups loads of inspiration. Big disappointment was right at the end a large aquarium void of anything except goldfish. I thought at the time it would be good to have George Farmer to do a nature aquarium



We have Gaiazoo near my place, they also have an aquarium and terrarium section. But also a tad disappointing how it all is set up.  The ones that did it are far from experienced scapers and I agree on they definitively should look up our communities and contract a few guys good at it.

At Gaiazoo it was actually this picture and the big tank triggering me to visit and check it out.




Up close you see the wood is fake and not really well done and the whole setup isn't actually that appealing in real life. They might know about animal keeping but should admit that decorative scaping and recreating nature is not their strongest point. I wonder who makes it, but it's definitively a beginner?.. It's a stone throw away from the German border where quite a lot of experienced and good scapers are available able to source and use genuine hardscape materials.


----------



## Wolf6

zozo said:


> We have Gaiazoo near my place, they also have an aquarium and terrarium section. But also a tad disappointing how it all is set up.  The ones that did it are far from experienced scapers and I agree on they definitively should look up our communities and contract a few guys good at it.
> 
> At Gaiazoo it was actually this picture and the big tank triggering me to visit and check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close you see the wood is fake and not really well done and the whole setup isn't actually that appealing in real life. They might know about animal keeping but should admit that decorative scaping and recreating nature is not their strongest point. I wonder who makes it, but it's definitively a beginner?.. It's a stone throw away from the German border where quite a lot of experienced and good scapers are available able to source and use genuine hardscape materials.


Looking at it from the perspective of a zoo, would they sell significantly more tickets if the aquariums looked better, or are they better off investing in a larger bear resort? I feel the same as you in most zoos, seeing how much more they could do with all those tanks, but from their perspective I totally get it. For most people with their kids, the fish section is something saved for rainy moments or on their way out, unless you make a glass tunnel or something it's not going to really affect the ticket sales.


----------



## not called Bob

Planted glass boxes often has some interesting big setups 








						PGB: (@plantedglassboxes) • Instagram photos and videos
					

37K Followers, 1 Following, 1,326 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from PGB: (@plantedglassboxes)




					instagram.com


----------



## zozo

Wolf6 said:


> For most people with their kids, the fish section is something saved for rainy moments


That could change if it looked better...  And I guess our hobby would be more appreciated. I bet if you drop those people in Amano's gallery all of them would be in awe bulging their eyes out having an unforgettable day.

IMHO zoo's shouldn't invest in larger large mammal resorts they should stop keeping 80% of the large mammals they put on display, such as Tigers, Elephants and Bears etc. etc. We have enough film footage of them by now, no need to show them in captivity. And learn future generations that keeping them captive is not the way but rather very respectless.  But that's a different topic.


----------



## PARAGUAY

We have the Blue Planet in the north west and last time l visited it was well run and I loved the Amazon stream replication were you could look from above. I think a lot of these public aquaria rely on visitor numbers and funding for eco projects and OC volunteers and its not be easy since the covid.


----------



## J-Bonham

Quick post to say what a great journey this has been! Thank you for documenting it all.


----------



## Filip Krupa

J-Bonham said:


> Quick post to say what a great journey this has been! Thank you for documenting it all.


In case it needs to be said.
I appreciate everyone who drops in and leaves a note like this.
Its all well and good seeing the number of people who have seen this thread, but getting such quick "thank you's" make it real for me.
🙏❤
Thank you J Bonham!


----------



## Karmicnull

Hey Filip, another drop-in to say your journey has been completely bonkers and superbly inspiring in equal measure. And can I add my vote to those asking you to journal your next venture here too. I'm cautiously considering a single emersed plant in my next scape, and you're gonna cover the wall. I clearly have no sense of style!


----------



## sparkyweasel

Hi Filip, just another message of thanks.


----------



## Filip Krupa

Fish all gone today, tank is sitting empty
Managed to find these tiger lotus bulbs ranging fron small to medium sized. A few dosen, need to go ASAP.
Anyone fancies for £20 delivered?


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> Fish all gone today, tank is sitting empty
> Managed to find these tiger lotus bulbs ranging fron small to medium sized. A few dosen, need to go ASAP.
> Anyone fancies for £20 delivered?
> 
> View attachment 176050



Omg, now I get some Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon ideas but lack the space._ 😘_


----------



## tacy k

It's been epic! Thank you. Can't wait to see the vivarium!


----------



## ian_m

Any pictures of the emptiness ?


----------



## Filip Krupa

ian_m said:


> Any pictures of the emptiness ?


----------



## mort

It's very sad to see the end of this epic tank but in a way a bit of relief that the strapping held all that length of time. I know you were confident but I bet I wasn't the only one who winced a little everytime you updated.

On to the next one.


----------



## swyftfeet

As a straight up noob I sat and read this from the start to finish admittingly skimming some of the stuff that went over my head. What a roller coaster ride.

How did those flood lights do?   Were they the 6500k RGB rated ones peopel use as house lights you pick up for $40sh on amazon? I can't even remember what wattage you used were they 40s?  

would a single one work for a low tech 22" deep tank 17"x19"?


----------



## Filip Krupa

swyftfeet said:


> As a straight up noob I sat and read this from the start to finish admittingly skimming some of the stuff that went over my head. What a roller coaster ride.
> 
> How did those flood lights do?   Were they the 6500k RGB rated ones peopel use as house lights you pick up for $40sh on amazon? I can't even remember what wattage you used were they 40s?
> 
> would a single one work for a low tech 22" deep tank 17"x19"?


Id suggest you asked this question in the lighting section of the forum, but yeah 1 of them lights might do just fine.

Mine are 50w, and I wish I went with warm white (they are cool white)


----------



## Tim Harrison

Ahh Filip, it’s always a wrench when a scape is torn down especially one such as “The High Tech Beast”. But what an epic journey.   Thank you very much for sharing. Like everyone else I’m a little sad but definitely looking forward to whatever you choose to share next…


----------



## Filip Krupa

Tim Harrison said:


> Ahh Filip, it’s always a wrench when a scape is torn down especially one such as “The High Tech Beast”. But what an epic journey.   Thank you very much for sharing. Like everyone else I’m a little sad but definitely looking forward to whatever you choose to share next…



Thanks Tim
As Im typing this, Im looking at the empty tank and my motivation to do anything with it is fleeing me.

Might be a while before my motivation comes back, Ive quite a few other priorities at the moment which are 3 kids (including one special needs) and going self employed.
Perhaps when things get rolling my motivation will come back, or maybe its the pressure of half term that is supressing it. No idea 🤣

For now, the tank is sitting patiently.
I shall keep you guys updated whatever happens!


----------



## Filip Krupa




----------



## DeepMetropolis

In the meantime why not grow some veggies in it?


----------



## Hufsa

DeepMetropolis said:


> In the meantime why not grow some veggies in it?


I can see it now: "Scaping with Cabbage - A How-To Guide"

Jokes aside I think that would be really cool


----------



## Filip Krupa

Hello everyone!

Hope youve had a great Jubilee weekend, and your tanks are humming nicely.

Ive got a bit of sad, and final news.
Despite my various thoughts on what to do with the Beast going forwards, fate would not have it.

I was offered an exceptionally good job on the island of Jersey, and decided to move the family there. It has been a trememnduous adventure, and we love it here.

However, that means the house in Liverpool will be rented out, and the Beast will be dismantled and recycled.
I have made my last trip to see it this weekend, and snapped a couple of last pictures.

Its been a very rewarding journey, but as all things good and bad, they must end.

Spending one last night in our "forever home" now empty of kids, the glow of the Beast, and full of memories was quite emotional for me.

I hope you've all enjoyed the journey with me.
I took many risks making it happen. I wouldn't have life any other way, its simply too short, and Im not planning on taking regrets with me to the afterlife.

Much love
Fil


----------



## foxfish

Hi Filip, thanks for sharing you experiences and good  luck with your new job, Jersey is OK but only 18 miles away is a really great island!


----------



## Filip Krupa

foxfish said:


> Hi Filip, thanks for sharing you experiences and good  luck with your new job, Jersey is OK but only 18 miles away is a really great island!


Thanks! I hear its full of alcoholics!
Been meaning to visit ever since I heard 🤣


----------



## PARAGUAY

All the best with your new life adventure Filip. The Beast really was a must for myself to follow similar to Mission Bathtub as a look forward to and your plant growing sucesses superb.


----------



## Courtneybst

Good luck with your new chapter Filip!


----------



## Wookii

Sorry to see the beast go @Filip Krupa, but all the best with the move to Jersey. We all now expect something even bigger with all those tax savings! 😜


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thanks for sharing your amazing journey Filip, it was great to be along for the ride. Good luck for your new adventure in Jersey.


----------



## zozo

Filip Krupa said:


> Its been a very rewarding journey, but as all things good and bad, they must end.



Rewarding indeed, I bet it was for most of us too... It was a wonderfully unique project to follow... 
I guess the steep learning curve and unforgettable experience can only be an end that is the beginning of something new and even better in the future whenever that will be. This you will take with you for the rest of your life and can only lead to something good...

Anyway good luck...


----------



## Filip Krupa

zozo said:


> Rewarding indeed, I bet it was for most of us too... It was a wonderfully unique project to follow...
> I guess the steep learning curve and unforgettable experience can only be an end that is the beginning of something new and even better in the future whenever that will be. This you will take with you for the rest of your life and can only lead to something good...
> 
> Anyway good luck...


Couldn't have put it better myself!
Life is a never ending cycle of sacrifice, the more you sacrifice, the more you grow.

Chuffed you enjoyed the journey as much as I did!


----------



## Zeus.

All good things come to an end. Its like a great book, the ending is always a little sad/disappointing as its over. Life and adventures are all about the journey not the destination IMO. Good luck in your new adventure and thanks for sharing the beast. The most stand out post IMO must be you in tank with your speedos on, still puts a smile on my face when I think of it


----------



## sparkyweasel

Good luck with the new home and job.


----------

